# Dark Side Of The Moon.....



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys.. A few of you already know me from growing the ganja. Over the weekend I decided I was going to set out on another new adventure growing you guessed it _*(SHROOMS).*_.  I have never grew anything other the bud, so I may need a helping hand here & there. I'm sure that wont be an issue, considering there is allot of good growers, and intelligent cool guys/gals here. I will be for ever great full for any & all help you may/will give me, and if ever anyone else needs any help, we I will pass it on..  So with that said, I look forward to meeting & talking with each & everyone of you here, and I hope you sub up and watch the show with me... hahaha Should be a cool trip down the rabbit hole... Want to join me ?: 
[video=youtube_share;DLOth-BuCNY]http://youtu.be/DLOth-BuCNY[/video]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 19, 2014)

I forgot to add I went with *Mexican, **Golden Teacher, **B+, & Banana Pine spores. Just waiting on the system & spores. Then the fun starts.  *


----------



## giggywatts (Feb 19, 2014)

subbed up for the ride bro. i love mushrooms, but have never done shrooms. i guess acid was enough for me.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2014)

not bad start low. but bro order some tia shrooms. F the rest. they are my fav a friend grows them. im gonna also. for begginers yes golden teacher. but also have some tia for advance play. Im all about tia for a crowd who is outdoors and about life.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2014)

oh yeah i know shrooms. i love them all. tia is my fav. got them a few years ago and wow nothing compares that i have had.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 19, 2014)

giggywatts said:


> subbed up for the ride bro. i love mushrooms, but have never done shrooms. i guess acid was enough for me.


 Thanks bro.. I gotta have someone to try these fuckers with me. lol I'm a chicken ass doing it by myself. lol 



DCobeen said:


> not bad start low. but bro order some tia shrooms. F the rest. they are my fav a friend grows them. im gonna also. for begginers yes golden teacher. but also have some tia for advance play. Im all about tia for a crowd who is outdoors and about life.


Ok cool thanks bro..  I will have to remember that. So there called tia ?: I have a question though. Can one keep using the same "cake" over & over until its spent ?: Also, just what is a "cake" made out of ?: Could one make them themselves to keep from having to re purchase them over & over ?:


----------



## Skuxx (Feb 19, 2014)

No, the cake is what the mycelium use to get their nutrients and spread their network. Eventually they get spent. Did you actually order pre-setup and sterilized jars or something? You can definitely make your own, it's really easy. I'm guessing the ones that you're getting are made from brown rice flour, vermiculite, and water..... Like the "PF mushroom tek".

I misread one part and thought you asked if the same cakes can be used forever. Sorry


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2014)

to harvest when they are ripe take and twist till the whole comes out if any is left scrape it out. harvest all. then rewater 1/2 as much. re put in back and wait. 6-8 harvests per brick.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2014)

dank im in iowa bro i would love to try with you. espcially since ive saved a few friends with bad trips, when i wa sober and tripped with them with 0 acid. i can go to any lvl to help a friend. that is my world. im an expert with lsd. shrooms you buy in a brick are safe as long as you follow directions. ive seen idiots use dark rooms and let mold grow talking about a crazy i want to kill you trip. i talked to him and helped him destory all he had left. it was that or he would disappear. you cant do that to anyone. ive grown a few batches. my friend is the expert in growing them. again follow directions. when they grow big open the bag and find a big one take it at the stem aplly little presure sideways if it pops out easy its ready. if it has resistance its not ready.


----------



## ULEN (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm with you Dank. No solo trips for myself. Too pussy to go solo. Where's chewy located?


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 19, 2014)

yes best to trip with a few good friends who are not paranoid.


----------



## jointed (Feb 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks bro.. I gotta have someone to try these fuckers with me. lol I'm a chicken ass doing it by myself. lol
> 
> 
> Ok cool thanks bro..  I will have to remember that. So there called tia ?: I have a question though. Can one keep using the same "cake" over & over until its spent ?: Also, just what is a "cake" made out of ?: Could one make them themselves to keep from having to re purchase them over & over ?:


Dude if I knew where and had the funds I'd be there with damn bells on my shoes bro!! Ohh my God I love shrooms toooo much hahahahaha.....I remember my brother came over for new years quite a while back. Man he had a badddd!! case of night owl eyes hahaha....J


----------



## jointed (Feb 19, 2014)

Subbed fer sure!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 20, 2014)

Great to see you in HS Dank! 
There's plenty of very knowledgeable mushroom growers here. I'm not one of tehm but I'm along for the ride all the same. I emphatically recommend reading Canndo's sticky on mushroom growing. He really knows his mushies.


----------



## KLITE (Feb 20, 2014)

Growing mushrooms is too easy to be true, there are literally 5 steps involved and if you have a decent strain it will fight off contams like its another grain to colonize. Ive crossed Thai with cambodjan mushrooms and they just fucking grow! I once did G2G transfer in an empty room previuously bleach sprayed and no SAB and only had a few jars out of 30 got contaminated to the point the mycelium couldnt fight it. Use popcorn instead of rye if you were thinking about using rye. I personally prefer rye to popcorn but gettng the moisture content right is a fucking bitch, also depends on the type of rye. I feel rye gets more easily colonized than popcorn, though this could be due to ph... 
I wouldnt bother doing PF Tek just get a plastic tub brick of coir 3 quarts of fine vermiculite and 1 quart of gypsum and 10 quarts of water. Break up your jars and soak them with water for 20 minutes, drain until no water drips mix it all in the tub and fwoosh fwoosh fwoosh so many mushrooms you WILL NOT!!! be able to get your hand in the tub to pick them. Remember mushrooms love air and CO2 needs to be 'exhausted' so really LOOSELY fill those holes in the tub, like almost having the polyfill falling out and do NOT have a fan blowing onto your boxes all you need is just a bit of air movement around the room.
I will never get over the fact something so easy to do can make you go off your tits so much.

[video=youtube;_T02iI0AVIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T02iI0AVIg[/video]


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

I had purchased from Caligrowkits.com for the system. All the cakes ie.(sterilized jars) are suppose to be included. I was thinking they was made up from vermiculite & perlite by the looks of the contents. But not 100% sure. So do you just keep harvesting the Shrooms over & over, and how long do you think 1 cake with however much mycelium in it will keep producing ?: Those are my 2 main questions, also whats the best ingredients to use for the cakes ?: Thanks.


Skuxx said:


> No, the cake is what the mycelium use to get their nutrients and spread their network. Eventually they get spent. Did you actually order pre-setup and sterilized jars or something? You can definitely make your own, it's really easy. I'm guessing the ones that you're getting are made from brown rice flour, vermiculite, and water..... Like the "PF mushroom tek".
> 
> I misread one part and thought you asked if the same cakes can be used forever. Sorry


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> to harvest when they are ripe take and twist till the whole comes out if any is left scrape it out. harvest all. then rewater 1/2 as much. re put in back and wait. 6-8 harvests per brick.


 OK cool. Well I will be documenting the entire process from start to finish with pictures, and or maybe video. I was also wondering if I could grow different strains at the same time in the 1 setup ?: 



DCobeen said:


> dank im in iowa bro i would love to try with you. espcially since ive saved a few friends with bad trips, when i wa sober and tripped with them with 0 acid. i can go to any lvl to help a friend. that is my world. im an expert with lsd. shrooms you buy in a brick are safe as long as you follow directions. ive seen idiots use dark rooms and let mold grow talking about a crazy i want to kill you trip. i talked to him and helped him destory all he had left. it was that or he would disappear. you cant do that to anyone. ive grown a few batches. my friend is the expert in growing them. again follow directions. when they grow big open the bag and find a big one take it at the stem aplly little presure sideways if it pops out easy its ready. if it has resistance its not ready.


 Glad 2 know I have good growers & friends along for the ride to help me out.  



ULEN said:


> I'm with you Dank. No solo trips for myself. Too pussy to go solo. Where's chewy located?


 Cool, good 2 have you here. 



jointed said:


> Dude if I knew where and had the funds I'd be there with damn bells on my shoes bro!! Ohh my God I love shrooms toooo much hahahahaha.....I remember my brother came over for new years quite a while back. Man he had a badddd!! case of night owl eyes hahaha....J


  Well hells bells. We may have to just sit down & trip once these bitches are finished.. haha 



jointed said:


> Subbed fer sure!!


 Thanks.  



MrEDuck said:


> Great to see you in HS Dank!
> There's plenty of very knowledgeable mushroom growers here. I'm not one of tehm but I'm along for the ride all the same. I emphatically recommend reading Canndo's sticky on mushroom growing. He really knows his mushies.


 Thanks bro. Good 2 have you on board. Look forward to talking with you.. 



KLITE said:


> Growing mushrooms is too easy to be true, there are literally 5 steps involved and if you have a decent strain it will fight off contams like its another grain to colonize. Ive crossed Thai with cambodjan mushrooms and they just fucking grow! I once did G2G transfer in an empty room previuously bleach sprayed and no SAB and only had a few jars out of 30 got contaminated to the point the mycelium couldnt fight it. Use popcorn instead of rye if you were thinking about using rye. I personally prefer rye to popcorn but gettng the moisture content right is a fucking bitch, also depends on the type of rye. I feel rye gets more easily colonized than popcorn, though this could be due to ph...
> I wouldnt bother doing PF Tek just get a plastic tub brick of coir 3 quarts of fine vermiculite and 1 quart of gypsum and 10 quarts of water. Break up your jars and soak them with water for 20 minutes, drain until no water drips mix it all in the tub and fwoosh fwoosh fwoosh so many mushrooms you WILL NOT!!! be able to get your hand in the tub to pick them. Remember mushrooms love air and CO2 needs to be 'exhausted' so really LOOSELY fill those holes in the tub, like almost having the polyfill falling out and do NOT have a fan blowing onto your boxes all you need is just a bit of air movement around the room.
> I will never get over the fact something so easy to do can make you go off your tits so much.
> 
> [video=youtube;_T02iI0AVIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_T02iI0AVIg[/video]


 Well its really not the fact that I am going off my "tits" as you said. Its that this is my first time doing Shrooms ever, and I don't want to fuck up, and or kill someone! So I fail to see the big deal about asking a few questions to avoid any type of fuck up during the process. *

I will never get over the fact something so easy to do can make you go off your tits so much.​




*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

OK. I think I am getting a general understanding of the substrates that can be used for colonization. Such as popcorn, peat moss,rye berry,straw mix, etc'. However, does your substrate have to be a mix of substances such as rye and flour, or can it be just one substance, such as peat moss, or pasteurized mushroom casings. ?: Also, once the cakes colonize, is it true you sit them on aluminum foil instead of directly on your grow medium ?:


----------



## GreenSummit (Feb 20, 2014)

i use birdseed (a mix of millet and milo, sometimes with wheat or rye berries) and case with coco. 

expect 2-4 flushes on your cakes as long as you keep everything clean and properly hydrated.

with your love of growing i think you will really enjoy your new venture, good luck friend!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks.  So basically once your water in your tub drys up, you add more ie' flush to get more shrooms ?: would you have to add more spores or no ?:
Also, what did you use for your lighting ?: I was reading that all they need is 6 hours, and you could get by with as little as 30 minutes! How true is that ?: I was thinking about using my LED light system to grow um.


GreenSummit said:


> i use birdseed (a mix of millet and milo, sometimes with wheat or rye berries) and case with coco.
> 
> expect 2-4 flushes on your cakes as long as you keep everything clean and properly hydrated.
> 
> with your love of growing i think you will really enjoy your new venture, good luck friend!


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 20, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks.  So basically once your water in your tub drys up, you add more ie' flush to get more shrooms ?: would you have to add more spores or no ?:
> Also, what did you use for your lighting ?: I was reading that all they need is 6 hours, and you could get by with as little as 30 minutes! How true is that ?: I was thinking about using my LED light system to grow um.


 Mushrooms are not plants, so they do not require the type and amount of light to grow like plants do. 

Colonizing substrate should be kept *in dark* to make sure the substrate doesn't pin prematurely. 

Fully colonized substrate should be introduced to light to initiate pinning - light "tells" the substrate that the conditions are right for forming fruit bodies.(light is only one of the factors though, the others are lack of uncolonized substate, drop in temperature and lower CO[SUB]2[/SUB] levels.

Only a dim light is needed, anything too bright or warm will harm the cakes. A fluorescent lamp or indirect sunlight is plenty of light. But basically any kind of visible light will do. 
A few hours of light per day is all that is needed, 10 hours is probably an overkill. ( the book Mushroom Cultivator states that 12-16 hours of light is recommended, but the experience shows that much less is sufficient).
A source with a wide spectrum of light, especially containing lots of bluish light (natural daylight or white fluorescent lights are very good examples of light with lots of blue) is best, but a low wattage incandescent light (25 watts is plenty) not too close to the terrarium will work well too. Also the use of x-mass lights has been reported successful.

I found this for you. i get the kit myslef that is already done and follow theri directions. if you are doing from scratch its diff.


----------



## raiderman (Feb 20, 2014)

Ns thread Dank.I never grew shrooms.maybe i'll learn something here..tho shrooms grow crazy around here come april.peace.


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 20, 2014)

Subbed and watching! this should be interesting


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Mushrooms are not plants, so they do not require the type and amount of light to grow like plants do.
> 
> Colonizing substrate should be kept *in dark* to make sure the substrate doesn't pin prematurely.
> 
> ...


 Thanks bro. Oh of course I know Shrooms are not plants.  And yeah I figured my LED system would be overkill. I may just use this little t5 setup I have. I think its like 18 watts blue spectrum for vegging plants. Should work just fine.


----------



## x6fallen9x (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey man just wanted to chime in and say that the "lets grow mushrooms" series taught me all the basics that I needed to know. Its a bit corny but extremely informative! Good luck Dank! I'll be watchin' 


P.s. You can find the whole series on Youtube.. I think there are 6 parts? Either way, good luck!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

raiderman said:


> Ns thread Dank.I never grew shrooms.maybe i'll learn something here..tho shrooms grow crazy around here come april.peace.


 Thanks 4 subbing up bro. Look forward to having you around.




roseypeach said:


> Subbed and watching! this should be interesting


 Yup. I would like to set up a time laps video, but wouldn't want to tie my cam up, wouldn't be able to take update pictures of my ladies flowering..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks bro..  Good 2 have you around..


x6fallen9x said:


> Hey man just wanted to chime in and say that the "lets grow mushrooms" series taught me all the basics that I needed to know. Its a bit corny but extremely informative! Good luck Dank! I'll be watchin'


----------



## Kervork (Feb 20, 2014)

Colonized grain is for mixing with compost not for fruiting!!


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 20, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks 4 subbing up bro. Look forward to having you around.
> 
> 
> Yup. I would like to set up a time laps video, but wouldn't want to tie my cam up, wouldn't be able to take update pictures of my ladies flowering..


Once you're flushing the growth is really fast so you wouldn't be tying up your camera for very long.


----------



## KLITE (Feb 20, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Mushrooms are not plants, so they do not require the type and amount of light to grow like plants do.
> 
> Colonizing substrate should be kept *in dark* to make sure the substrate doesn't pin prematurely.
> 
> ...


Im gonna disagree with you on keeping substrate or even jars in darkness for that matter during colonization. Mycelium is a living being and like all living beings we posses circadian rythms. The earlier the mycelium gets familiarized with a light and darkness period the better, i have a tiny led in my incubator on a timer same period as the light in fruiting room so it doesnt feel a change. i wouldnt worry about having a pin or two on the substrate before fruiting, especially working with clones or isolations bnut even MS is negligeble id say maybe just a couple of more aborts worst case scenario.
Also id have the light as close to the tub as possible without it heating up. Mushrooms that recieve sufficient lighting will be heavier and have fatter stems. remember fluorecents dont penetrate much and cubensis do like the light just no more than like 30 w id say like max. Also once i forgot some grain in a jar that i left open in a cupboard and guess what when i went to check it there were small mushrooms pinning about confused not knowing ehre to turn but it pinned and had little fuckers no light so go figure! prolific species cubes.


----------



## canndo (Feb 20, 2014)

Kervork said:


> Colonized grain is for mixing with compost not for fruiting!!




Colonized grain will fruit just fine.


----------



## canndo (Feb 20, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Im gonna disagree with you on keeping substrate or even jars in darkness for that matter during colonization. Mycelium is a living being and like all living beings we posses circadian rythms. The earlier the mycelium gets familiarized with a light and darkness period the better, i have a tiny led in my incubator on a timer same period as the light in fruiting room so it doesnt feel a change. i wouldnt worry about having a pin or two on the substrate before fruiting, especially working with clones or isolations bnut even MS is negligeble id say maybe just a couple of more aborts worst case scenario.
> Also id have the light as close to the tub as possible without it heating up. Mushrooms that recieve sufficient lighting will be heavier and have fatter stems. remember fluorecents dont penetrate much and cubensis do like the light just no more than like 30 w id say like max. Also once i forgot some grain in a jar that i left open in a cupboard and guess what when i went to check it there were small mushrooms pinning about confused not knowing ehre to turn but it pinned and had little fuckers no light so go figure! prolific species cubes.



This is inaccurate.


Mycelium for most mushrooms in nature grow in the dark. Most mycelium grows underground, under cow pies, at the interface between earth and logs, in the space between wood and bark. It is only when the mycelium senses an ability to send up fruit that has a chance of releasing spores to the outside world that it will fruit. This many times involves light, both as a means of orienting the fruiting body and as a trigger for fruition.

And it does so when the conditions are optimal for the spores the fruit releases to germinate when those spores lite upon a suitable substrate.

Mycelium needs a "chance to aclimiatize to light" as much as a mole does. Aborts or border breaks indicate that one has not provided this particular mushrooms with the exact conditions it needs to fruit most prolificaly.


P. Cubensis is so viable that it will fruit in spite of the grower's short falls and this is what introduces falacies about it's requirements.

Anyone can cause this organism to fruit but in order to get the maximum yield - that is the first three flushes which ordinarily will give the grower the 80 percent potential there must be an orchestration of several factors


Timing
PH
nutrition and a signaling of the end of that nutrition
light or the absence of light
humidity
CO2 commensurate to the cycles of the organism.
Temperature and temperature differential.

Not all of these conditons are critical for P. Cubensis but a few are, when all of them are orchestrated, one can get a maximum return on the investments made in persuit of this sort of magic.


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks 4 subbing up bro. Look forward to having you around.
> 
> 
> Yup. I would like to set up a time laps video, but wouldn't want to tie my cam up, wouldn't be able to take update pictures of my ladies flowering..


Just take a picture of them everyday  LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey dank sweet to see you delving into the mushroom world! I had soo much fun growing mushrooms, and can't wait till I get around to setting up again. I've still got a bunch of spores and stuff when it happens. All of my last mushroom grow is in my journal I think it starts about page 25, and gives the step by step on what I did. I have grown out 5 different strains now, and my favorite was a mushroom called Koh Samoi (or just KS), it grew great, yielded well, and had a awesome trip. There is a newer version of it called KSSS( Koh Samoi super strain) which is supposed to be even better, kinda like that killer keeper pheno you find in a pack of seeds.

Canndo has fantastic info on mushrooms, as does javadog listen to everything they tell you!!!! This first grow will teach you alot about this fungus. If this is gonna be the first time you eat mushrooms to, it will teach you alot about yourself .


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Hey dank sweet to see you delving into the mushroom world! I had soo much fun growing mushrooms, and can't wait till I get around to setting up again. I've still got a bunch of spores and stuff when it happens. All of my last mushroom grow is in my journal I think it starts about page 25, and gives the step by step on what I did. I have grown out 5 different strains now, and my favorite was a mushroom called Koh Samoi (or just KS), it grew great, yielded well, and had a awesome trip. There is a newer version of it called KSSS( Koh Samoi super strain) which is supposed to be even better, kinda like that killer keeper pheno you find in a pack of seeds.
> 
> Canndo has fantastic info on mushrooms, as does javadog listen to everything they tell you!!!! This first grow will teach you alot about this fungus. If this is gonna be the first time you eat mushrooms to, it will teach you alot about yourself .


i like. Ill have to find your shroom grow. thanks for telling the one you liked the best. have you grown the (Thia).


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2014)

The Koh samoi is a Thailand strain, but I havn't grown one just refered to as thai (or thia if that is the name). My last shroom grow is documented in my regular grow journal in my sig line. I believe the mushroom project started about page 25 and continued to around page 70. That was the first time I did it all DYI. It worked out well, and I was able to get a ton of mushrooms with only about $100 total investment to get started. Literally 30 days later I was harvesting and eating some fresh homegrown mushies . Before going DYI, I had grown with a kit and it took alot longer because I didn't know much about temps or light or anything, but it also worked great. It was the kit that is advertised just about in the middle of every hightimes magazine. It cost about $100 and I definitely got my monies worth. I didn't dry and weigh the flushes at the time, we ate them all fresh but I'm positive that kit grew what would have been well over an oz of dried mushrooms based off what I've learned since then. I would use that kit again in a heart beat.

I thought I would use a short cut at one point while doing mostly DYI, I bought some premade 5 lb spawn bags. Well long story short after successfully inoculating jars for months, the premade grain bags did nothing but rot. I'm guessing from how it went down, that the bags had a bacterial contamination.

Anyway just thought I'd share a bit. Hope everyone is having a good day. I really need to get back to growing mushrooms again, just havn't had a good space the last couple years. I was just saying the other day that the only way I'm gonna get any mushrooms anytime soon is to grow them.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL. How logical.  Thanks. 


roseypeach said:


> Just take a picture of them everyday  LOL


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2014)

Ok so I guess it technically starts here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131193-thundercats-groooooooow-7.html. That was the first set of pictures and where most of the discussion on technique and such began.

When the mushrooms really start to grow it will only take 24-36 prolly to go from small little fruits, to full size spore dropping beauties. I've checked on my grow before and it will just look like little pins one day, and the next morning they are 2-3 inchs tall. By the time i got off work that night some had already dropped spores.


----------



## canndo (Feb 21, 2014)

If you are going to time lapse, you should set the camera at two pics a day until you think you are about to pin, then you would be best taking one shot every few minutes. I have sat and watched my mushrooms grow. I always wondered how they could go from about half an inch high to 8 inches in the course of a day or at most two and I have often been caught unaware as I went out for a beer or something and came back only to find all the veils hanging and purple crap all over the caps - I used to hate that and went so far as to wash the caps - when you do that, using a moist paper towel, it brings out the golden glisten when they dry. But that was a lot of work. i finally got to a strain that did not sporulate at all and thought I was a genius. It turned out that it was sencience and a few generations of clones from fruit finally left me with a lifeless, un energetic, slow growing low producing strain of crap - too bad as they were giant amazonians that had addapted themselves very well to my conditions.

I finally did manage to do a cross between an old amazonian strain and B+. The pin set was unique, looking like a plane of blisters that seemed to boil with primordia before each and every pin grew in thickets of solid stem monsters. True crosses aren't as hard to do as everyone claims if you have your agar teqnique down and are very patient as each cross needs to be grown out - very few actually get to fruit.

Anyway, your one picture a day won't really work on pins. Oh, and I always wondered how anything could grow THAT fast. It seems that the celular structure of the fruit is set at a certain number and after that number is assembled by the organism, the cells simply expand. If I recall, this particular mushroom will expell it's spores at ultra high velocities where the basidia shoots the spores away under great pressure, the spores experiencing many hundreds of gs of acceleration (or something along that order, maybe dozens - hundreds seems high).


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> LOL. How logical.  Thanks.


you are quite welcome  LOL


----------



## canndo (Feb 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Ok so I guess it technically starts here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/131193-thundercats-groooooooow-7.html. That was the first set of pictures and where most of the discussion on technique and such began.
> 
> When the mushrooms really start to grow it will only take 24-36 prolly to go from small little fruits, to full size spore dropping beauties. I've checked on my grow before and it will just look like little pins one day, and the next morning they are 2-3 inchs tall. By the time i got off work that night some had already dropped spores.



I scanned your thread. are you still using vermiculite in your initial substrate? If you are, it is counter productive, what you are doing is diluting the nutritional value of your primary medium. You will get bigger, denser flushes if you dispense with anything but pure grain. I know that many use vermiculite because they are concerned about water content but so long as no water collects at the bottom of your jars, you are ok. Oh, and I noticed (I think) that you said you were cold shocking the jars and then spreading the subsrate in trays? If so, that is counter productive as well. Disturbing the mycelium after a shock retards the process. Of course you don't need to shock at all unless you are looking for a full orchestration of pinning.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2014)

I havn't been growing any for a few years now Canndo. But I'm always trying to learn for my future ventures. Which verm did you mean? I was using a small amount in my grain jars when I PC'd them to absorb any extra moisture off the bottom so the grain didn't cook in it. I was also using verm when I made my trays. I wanna say I was adding 3 colonized pints and 2-3 pints of steralized verm per tray. Then letting it colonize in my incubator for a few days before casing it and fruiting. 

As far as the cold goes, the only time I was sticking jars into the fridge was for storage before I had room to use them. I was trying to keep a cycle going where I constantly had an extra set of jars in the fridge incase I had a batch get contamed. I only ran that grow for about 6 months as when the temps changed I couldn't get things right in the grow any more I didn't have enough control when it was 90 outside and 85 inside.


----------



## canndo (Feb 21, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I havn't been growing any for a few years now Canndo. But I'm always trying to learn for my future ventures. Which verm did you mean? I was using a small amount in my grain jars when I PC'd them to absorb any extra moisture off the bottom so the grain didn't cook in it. I was also using verm when I made my trays. I wanna say I was adding 3 colonized pints and 2-3 pints of steralized verm per tray. Then letting it colonize in my incubator for a few days before casing it and fruiting.
> 
> As far as the cold goes, the only time I was sticking jars into the fridge was for storage before I had room to use them. I was trying to keep a cycle going where I constantly had an extra set of jars in the fridge incase I had a batch get contamed. I only ran that grow for about 6 months as when the temps changed I couldn't get things right in the grow any more I didn't have enough control when it was 90 outside and 85 inside.




Gotcha! I would advise using gypsum next time, not only will it adjust your moisture content but it will keep your ph level for longer. You see, the metabolic nature of mycelium makes it's surroundings more acidic. The more acidic the substrate the more quickly you will incur contamination. The real battle between mycelium and contamination is ph. I try to make my substrate and my casing as base as the mycelium will grow. This gives me just a little more time before trich sets in, as it always does. If I can forestall contaminaion through a fourth or fifth flush I will see another small percentage of yield.

Still, as I have said, you will get 80 percent of your yeild in the first three flushes. If one is forced to support their grow through 4 or 5 or 6 in order to get an extra bit of yeild then they have not dealt with their grow properly. Its friday, I am smoking a cigar, drinking some scotch and preaching - forgive me.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 21, 2014)

canndo said:


> Gotcha! I would advise using gypsum next time, not only will it adjust your moisture content but it will keep your ph level for longer. You see, the metabolic nature of mycelium makes it's surroundings more acidic. The more acidic the substrate the more quickly you will incur contamination. The real battle between mycelium and contamination is ph. I try to make my substrate and my casing as base as the mycelium will grow. This gives me just a little more time before trich sets in, as it always does. If I can forestall contaminaion through a fourth or fifth flush I will see another small percentage of yield.
> 
> Still, as I have said, you will get 80 percent of your yeild in the first three flushes. If one is forced to support their grow through 4 or 5 or 6 in order to get an extra bit of yeild then they have not dealt with their grow properly. Its friday, I am smoking a cigar, drinking some scotch and preaching - forgive me.


hey that is jsut like in our bodies acidic means cancer/tumors/ect ph balance is a key. my plants also like a good ph.


----------



## AZPsyclops (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi Rosey I've been gone for a while.
I went into aeroponics , but mushrooms Nice.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 22, 2014)

canndo said:


> This is inaccurate.
> 
> 
> Mycelium for most mushrooms in nature grow in the dark. Most mycelium grows underground, under cow pies, at the interface between earth and logs, in the space between wood and bark. It is only when the mycelium senses an ability to send up fruit that has a chance of releasing spores to the outside world that it will fruit. This many times involves light, both as a means of orienting the fruiting body and as a trigger for fruition.
> ...





canndo said:


> If you are going to time lapse, you should set the camera at two pics a day until you think you are about to pin, then you would be best taking one shot every few minutes. I have sat and watched my mushrooms grow. I always wondered how they could go from about half an inch high to 8 inches in the course of a day or at most two and I have often been caught unaware as I went out for a beer or something and came back only to find all the veils hanging and purple crap all over the caps - I used to hate that and went so far as to wash the caps - when you do that, using a moist paper towel, it brings out the golden glisten when they dry. But that was a lot of work. i finally got to a strain that did not sporulate at all and thought I was a genius. It turned out that it was sencience and a few generations of clones from fruit finally left me with a lifeless, un energetic, slow growing low producing strain of crap - too bad as they were giant amazonians that had addapted themselves very well to my conditions.
> 
> I finally did manage to do a cross between an old amazonian strain and B+. The pin set was unique, looking like a plane of blisters that seemed to boil with primordia before each and every pin grew in thickets of solid stem monsters. True crosses aren't as hard to do as everyone claims if you have your agar teqnique down and are very patient as each cross needs to be grown out - very few actually get to fruit.
> 
> Anyway, your one picture a day won't really work on pins. Oh, and I always wondered how anything could grow THAT fast. It seems that the celular structure of the fruit is set at a certain number and after that number is assembled by the organism, the cells simply expand. If I recall, this particular mushroom will expell it's spores at ultra high velocities where the basidia shoots the spores away under great pressure, the spores experiencing many hundreds of gs of acceleration (or something along that order, maybe dozens - hundreds seems high).



ok.. Shewww. I feel overwhelmed. lol What is "pinning" ?: Also, I think I have a rough idea as to what I need to do thus far. Could I use this as my substrate http://www.amazon.com/Rye-Berries-Bag-Box-Each/dp/B000RHXKTO/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1393053113&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=rye+berries+substrate
if so I would need to wash it, then pack it into my jars, then pc them ?: after that I would then inoculate with my spores, then sit in a dark place for them to colonize, I've been reading for a period of 5 to 7 days. ?: Sort of mixed directions on a few things. lol. After they have colonized off to the fruiting chamber ?: place contents onto foil ?: Once they start growing, I read where you said you had "purple" on the caps ?: what caused that, and is it bad to leave it on ?: Sorry about all the questions, I just dont want to mess it up.. Thanks again. Also does the ph of my water in the fruiting chamber matter ?: The temp I am reading should be around 80 to 86 degree's ?:


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 22, 2014)

Well Hells Bells. Looks what made it today..  24K Gold spores. Now just waiting on the system to arrive.


----------



## KLITE (Feb 22, 2014)

Well i 'found' last summer that the jars colonized a bit faster at same temperatures when exposed to normal daylight/darkness in a room wuth a small window than those jars inside my previously dark incubator. It was so blody hot in my den the temperatures never went below 26 and never above 29. So i wouldnt call it inacurate before you give it a try and see for yourself.
Also I just did a quick search on shroomery on the issue and Roger rabit says this in a post:

Mycelium will colonize slightly faster when exposed to normal day/night ambient lighting. Avoid bright light during colonization, but normal room light is actually beneficial, partly because the mycelium derives energy from the light and partly because it helps to establish a circadian rhythm. Leave the jars on a bookshelf or something, not in a box.
RR

i know its just another guys opinion but that guy is old and has a lot of experience with fungi. Also didnt know mycelium would derive energy from light... kinda cool


----------



## KLITE (Feb 22, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> ok.. Shewww. I feel overwhelmed. lol What is "pinning" ?: Also, I think I have a rough idea as to what I need to do thus far. Could I use this as my substrate http://www.amazon.com/Rye-Berries-Bag-Box-Each/dp/B000RHXKTO/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1393053113&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=rye+berries+substrate
> if so I would need to wash it, then pack it into my jars, then pc them ?: after that I would then inoculate with my spores, then sit in a dark place for them to colonize, I've been reading for a period of 5 to 7 days. ?: Sort of mixed directions on a few things. lol. After they have colonized off to the fruiting chamber ?: place contents onto foil ?: Once they start growing, I read where you said you had "purple" on the caps ?: what caused that, and is it bad to leave it on ?: Sorry about all the questions, I just dont want to mess it up.. Thanks again. Also does the ph of my water in the fruiting chamber matter ?: The temp I am reading should be around 80 to 86 degree's ?:


I would advise you buying the berries locally or at a feed place? Should be really cheao, and trust me if using rye berries you wanna try out a couple times cooking them til you get the moisture right. Soaking them for 12 hours and then cooking them until you can squish a berry in your fingers but its still al dente its ready. Then pack them in a jar with a tyvek filter and a port hole for silicone if you are using a syringe, which i really advise you to if not doing G2G. Then pressure cook them for 1 hour. I wouldnt have them sitting in a dark place, but you can have them in a dark place just be sure to have about 28C. If you do manage to keep around 28C, the moisture content is PERFECT in the berries, the about 2 ml of spores you squirted in there have shit loads of spores, the jars have a breathable filter and you shake the jars at around 20% colonization you can get close to 1 week colonization but its a bit hard... I trully recomend you doing a tub... i can tell you how i do mine if you want.
Purple or blue i think usually come from bruising. Mushrooms like it freshish i think around below 20 C but to be honest ive grown them in close to 30C and as low at 8 or 9C just slower and less of them.
And pinning is when the myceloum starts pushing throught little caps that look like pins which will eventually become fruit bodies.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 22, 2014)

The purple that Canndo is talking about is the spores that had dropped onto the mushrooms while he was out having a beer. The spores won't hurt the actual mushrooms you eat as far as I know, but I believe that if they get on the actual mycilium that will effect future growth. I think most people try to pick their mushrooms just shortly before they drop spores. At that point they are just about at the peak size they will reach, and potency. When the spores get on the mushrooms and dry on them, it can leave the mushrooms looking almost black which to some might not be appealing. 

You've mentioned it a few times now dank, that you don't want to hurt anyone with these. I don't think there is anything you can do that would make the actual mushrooms dangerous other then putting chemicals or somthing right on them, or allowing them to mold and trying to eat them still. I'm sure that canndo someone will correct me if I'm wrong here. There are lots of things you can do that will keep the mushrooms from growing, but as far as I know you aren't gonna mutate them or make them poisonous.


----------



## canndo (Feb 22, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Well i 'found' last summer that the jars colonized a bit faster at same temperatures when exposed to normal daylight/darkness in a room wuth a small window than those jars inside my previously dark incubator. It was so blody hot in my den the temperatures never went below 26 and never above 29. So i wouldnt call it inacurate before you give it a try and see for yourself.
> Also I just did a quick search on shroomery on the issue and Roger rabit says this in a post:
> 
> Mycelium will colonize slightly faster when exposed to normal day/night ambient lighting. Avoid bright light during colonization, but normal room light is actually beneficial, partly because the mycelium derives energy from the light and partly because it helps to establish a circadian rhythm. Leave the jars on a bookshelf or something, not in a box.
> ...



I've been growing mushrooms for just a little over 40 years. But there is always something new to learn. RR's observations not withstanding, it is the orcestration of pinning that really is disrupted in p. Cubensis with ongoing light.


----------



## canndo (Feb 22, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> The purple that Canndo is talking about is the spores that had dropped onto the mushrooms while he was out having a beer. The spores won't hurt the actual mushrooms you eat as far as I know, but I believe that if they get on the actual mycilium that will effect future growth. I think most people try to pick their mushrooms just shortly before they drop spores. At that point they are just about at the peak size they will reach, and potency. When the spores get on the mushrooms and dry on them, it can leave the mushrooms looking almost black which to some might not be appealing.
> 
> You've mentioned it a few times now dank, that you don't want to hurt anyone with these. I don't think there is anything you can do that would make the actual mushrooms dangerous other then putting chemicals or somthing right on them, or allowing them to mold and trying to eat them still. I'm sure that canndo someone will correct me if I'm wrong here. There are lots of things you can do that will keep the mushrooms from growing, but as far as I know you aren't gonna mutate them or make them poisonous.



It is even questionable as to whether or not this fruit grows in the mids of other contamination, will be dangerous. Mushrooms tend to pick up heavy metals, toxins and radioactive elements from their environment - of course these might be harmful but growing them in normal conditions is not. 

You do, however, need to see to it that you don't breed other dangerous organisms - inadvertantly. So long as what you grow is snow white or blue white or (on very rare occasions) green white - you are safe.


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats kinda what I thought. So I'm figuring dank won't be growing in or around anything with heavy metals or toxins, and unless there was other dangerous stuff growing the actual mushrooms should be good to go.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 22, 2014)

KLITE said:


> Well i 'found' last summer that the jars colonized a bit faster at same temperatures when exposed to normal daylight/darkness in a room wuth a small window than those jars inside my previously dark incubator. It was so blody hot in my den the temperatures never went below 26 and never above 29. So i wouldnt call it inacurate before you give it a try and see for yourself.
> Also I just did a quick search on shroomery on the issue and Roger rabit says this in a post:
> 
> Mycelium will colonize slightly faster when exposed to normal day/night ambient lighting. Avoid bright light during colonization, but normal room light is actually beneficial, partly because the mycelium derives energy from the light and partly because it helps to establish a circadian rhythm. Leave the jars on a bookshelf or something, not in a box.
> ...


 So 82.4 degree's correct ?: And hell yes, I need all the help I can get bro.  lol haha I just feel fucking lost right now, and feel like its all flying over my head. IDK hopefully once everything arrives, and I am able to see it all and see what I am actually dealingh with I will by then have a general idea of what I need to do to get max yield, what the best medium is, yada yada yada.  So keep them in the dark while they are colonizing ?: Sheww. View attachment 3002877



KLITE said:


> I would advise you buying the berries locally or at a feed place? Should be really cheao, and trust me if using rye berries you wanna try out a couple times cooking them til you get the moisture right. Soaking them for 12 hours and then cooking them until you can squish a berry in your fingers but its still al dente its ready. Then pack them in a jar with a tyvek filter and a port hole for silicone if you are using a syringe, which i really advise you to if not doing G2G. Then pressure cook them for 1 hour. I wouldnt have them sitting in a dark place, but you can have them in a dark place just be sure to have about 28C. If you do manage to keep around 28C, the moisture content is PERFECT in the berries, the about 2 ml of spores you squirted in there have shit loads of spores, the jars have a breathable filter and you shake the jars at around 20% colonization you can get close to 1 week colonization but its a bit hard... I trully recomend you doing a tub... i can tell you how i do mine if you want.
> Purple or blue i think usually come from bruising. Mushrooms like it freshish i think around below 20 C but to be honest ive grown them in close to 30C and as low at 8 or 9C just slower and less of them.
> And pinning is when the myceloum starts pushing throught little caps that look like pins which will eventually become fruit bodies.





Thundercat said:


> The purple that Canndo is talking about is the spores that had dropped onto the mushrooms while he was out having a beer. The spores won't hurt the actual mushrooms you eat as far as I know, but I believe that if they get on the actual mycilium that will effect future growth. I think most people try to pick their mushrooms just shortly before they drop spores. At that point they are just about at the peak size they will reach, and potency. When the spores get on the mushrooms and dry on them, it can leave the mushrooms looking almost black which to some might not be appealing.
> 
> You've mentioned it a few times now dank, that you don't want to hurt anyone with these. I don't think there is anything you can do that would make the actual mushrooms dangerous other then putting chemicals or somthing right on them, or allowing them to mold and trying to eat them still. I'm sure that canndo someone will correct me if I'm wrong here. There are lots of things you can do that will keep the mushrooms from growing, but as far as I know you aren't gonna mutate them or make them poisonous.





Thundercat said:


> Thats kinda what I thought. So I'm figuring dank won't be growing in or around anything with heavy metals or toxins, and unless there was other dangerous stuff growing the actual mushrooms should be good to go.


 Nope. Not goin be growing the Shrooms around any type of heavy metals, and or chemicals (other then my nutes). But they are sealed up and will be in a separate room. Will be using my old flowering room #2 for the Shroom grows. So hopefully the temps will be just right. Although they have been falling at night down to around 65 degrees, when the lights are on in flowering room#1 it gets around 80 max! 

Ok. So the "purple" Canndo is spores ?: Is that what people collect when they are wanting to collect more spores in these syringes ?: What do you do, just suck that stuff into a syringe with sterile water in it ?: lol Maybe I am getting ahead of myself. I just really think all of this is way interesting, also I am excited, and cant wait to get things going!!. I was also wondering how folks create their own crosses of these Shrooms ?: Again thanks 4 all the help thus far guys. Really does mean allot. OH!! I got my other 3 syringes in today.!!  View attachment 3002880 View attachment 3002881 B+. --> View attachment 3002886The infamous B+ strain of cubensis... what a chameleon this one is. This is by far the most versatile cubensis around. Adapting and growing in such a wide range of temperature conditions and substrates in nature.. It truly thrives to spread its seed, which by the way its a very heavy spore depositor. The B+ originated here at The Hawks Eye in 1999 an we still carry the original genetics to this strain. Thanks to Mr. G of Florida for giving this one to us back in '99. This has been our all time best seller after all of these years and Mr. G should be proud for finding such a fantastic cubensis. The B+ has been witnessed growing outdoors in nature fruiting several times in a wide range of temps and substrates. Several times one winter, night time low of 45F, day high of 60F, the B+ just flourished. Spring/summer, low of 75F, high of 90F, the B+ once again fruited beautifully. We've heard so many good reports back from growers in Amsterdam that just love this mushroom and how easy it grows, and how beautiful it is, its loved by many. 

Although the B+ is not a super fast colonizer, its speed is average, producing some very large mushrooms that are generally a caramel color. When growing in nature in cooler temperatures, it usually always produces a very beautiful color caramel cap and stems. The stems are generally very thick, and it produces some large caps. It also drops a very thick veil. When growing in warmer temperatures, it's color changes to a more golden color at times.  View attachment 3002882 Mexican. --> View attachment 3002888 This magic mushroom strain is originally from Mexico, but has been cultivated in the Netherlands for so many years that the local shroom variety earned a reputation of its own. The mycelium produces massive mushroom yields under a wide variety of conditions. View attachment 3002884* Golden Teacher.  Very easy to grow with large yields and minimal aborts. Small to medium thickness with medium length fruit bodies. They grow in families of small to large clusters. Veil comes off easily from cap.

This strain is very fleshy, and not as hollow inside the stems as other strains. Good for the yield and quality oriented grower.

They enjoy pretty much any substrate. Enjoys casings and takes over quickly, and does great in cakes.

A very popular strain that has made it through-out the world several times, and is well know for it's will to grow with minimal efforts. They are also very beautiful and picture perfect. They are fast colonizers. Very domesticated.*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 22, 2014)

**EDIT** Mexican spore information : This magic mushroom strain is originally from Mexico, but has been cultivated in the Netherlands for so many years that the local shroom variety earned a reputation of its own. The mycelium produces massive mushroom yields under a wide variety of conditions.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 22, 2014)

Dank i would first buy the pre made version jsut add water bag and light. while you try to do it from scratch. that way you get a bunch no matter what. my friend Joe does his on a log. always wondered about him. he is over tonight and we are drinking. he lauhged when i said shrooms. im gonna have to shroom with him for sure.


----------



## [email protected] T33 (Feb 22, 2014)

subbed looks interested good classic strains.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 23, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> Dank i would first buy the pre made version jsut add water bag and light. while you try to do it from scratch. that way you get a bunch no matter what. my friend Joe does his on a log. always wondered about him. he is over tonight and we are drinking. he lauhged when i said shrooms. im gonna have to shroom with him for sure.


 Well, the system I ordered already has the jars made up I do believe. So hopefully all I will have to do is inoculate the jars, let colonize and then fruit. I was just wondering what would be the best grow medium for max yield, I heard/read someone say "popcorn". Sounds easy enough dealing with just 1 medium. I may use that depending on what I hear/read growers get yield wise using popcorn vs any other medium.. ?:



[email protected] T33 said:


> subbed looks interested good classic strains.


 Thanks 4 subbing up. Look forward to having you around.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 23, 2014)

I was just thinking I could always just purchase my jars serialized already to go.. Just until I can catch on to the process, and what all is the best ingredients for max yield/return. Also, should you PH your water ?: and do the mushrooms need feed ?: or do they just get the nutrition from the medium ?:


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 23, 2014)

I am reading that . LED lights contain lots of blue light which work very well. 

​
​​


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 23, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I was just thinking I could always just purchase my jars serialized already to go.. Just until I can catch on to the process, and what all is the best ingredients for max yield/return. Also, should you PH your water ?: and do the mushrooms need feed ?: or do they just get the nutrition from the medium ?:


yes ph rh temp light plays a huge role. same as your plants you grow but diff lvl of each.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 23, 2014)

OK. What does it mean when a Mushroom grower does there 1st flush, then 2nd flush, etc' ?: I'm getting mixed information. lol


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 24, 2014)

The flush is when the mushrooms actually form and grow. The first flush is your first harvest basically. Then you prep the medium, and reset it to get another harvest from the same medium. You can many times get 3-4 flushes before contaminants take over or the nutrients in the material run out(but not always).


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> OK. What does it mean when a Mushroom grower does there 1st flush, then 2nd flush, etc' ?: I'm getting mixed information. lol


yes when you harvest you twist and they pop out if any is left behind you have to scrape that part out. hehe you are gonna be fine bro. worse case you loose them all and start over.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok. Is this what your talking about when I had read that you "soak" your cakes in water up to 12 hours, then return them to your fruiting chamber ?: The kit should be arriving sometime today.  So needless to say the grow will sort of start today. I have already got the room prept/cleaned, and as soon as the kit arrives I will be inoculating all the masons. I was thinking about just sitting them in the fruiting chamber once I have it up and running. It will be dark in there, and also nice and warm. Im going to try like hell to get my temps in the fruiting chamber as close to 82 degrees as I can.


Thundercat said:


> The flush is when the mushrooms actually form and grow. The first flush is your first harvest basically. Then you prep the medium, and reset it to get another harvest from the same medium. You can many times get 3-4 flushes before contaminants take over or the nutrients in the material run out(but not always).


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool .. Yeah but see, that's the thing bro. I don't wanna loose anything, and want to make sure I get max return for the $ I have forked out fro the entire adventure.  I'm sure I wont have any issues though. Hell the syringes/spores was only 10$ ech, so that isn't bad at all.


DCobeen said:


> yes when you harvest you twist and they pop out if any is left behind you have to scrape that part out. hehe you are gonna be fine bro. worse case you loose them all and start over.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Feb 26, 2014)

Youve inspired me. Repped and subbed.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well Thank You..  Have you seen my other work yet ?: If not, here's a few pictures, and the link to my thread is in my signature there at the bottom.   View attachment 3006855 View attachment 3006867


JohnDoeOntario said:


> Youve inspired me. Repped and subbed.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Feb 26, 2014)

I would be lying if I said I havent seen your thread. Amazing work! I just havent buckled down to read all 2000+ pages, and im not one to halfass something. Im at page 147. Theres not enough rep in the fourms for that thread.

This one just sparked my new mushroom grower inside me and was an easier read by a thousand or so pages. I cant wait to see more from you. In both threads. Keep it up.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> yes ph rh temp light plays a huge role. same as your plants you grow but diff lvl of each.


 OK. Sounds good. BTW just to let everyone know I have been READING my ass off! lol Don't mind all that much, I really enjoy reading honestly. I just have better luck sometimes having more of a "hands on" approach to things. Anyone else like that ?:  You said PH plays a huge roll in Shroom growing correct ?: OK. I have found that The ph of your substrate or spawn material that your growing your mycelium on should be non acidic and as close to 7 as possible 
?: How accurate is that ?: 



JohnDoeOntario said:


> I would be lying if I said I havent seen your thread. Amazing work! I just havent buckled down to read all 2000+ pages, and im not one to halfass something. Im at page 147. Theres not enough rep in the fourms for that thread.
> 
> This one just sparked my new mushroom grower inside me and was an easier read by a thousand or so pages. I cant wait to see more from you. In both threads. Keep it up.


  Thanks. Yeah that thread (https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/621620-danks-update-come-friends-take-2225.html) has took on a life of it's own, but I would say someone just starting out growing could/would learn a great deal of knowledge on growing  

Thanks again 4 subbing up, and I look forward to having you around & talking. 

Dank


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 26, 2014)

when i grew my kit i used distilled water. they had it balanced for me. you are growing from scratch from all ive read they like it 7-8 ph. but ive never grown from scratch i buy the kit and usually get 3-5oz and my total cost is $50-$60 so $12 an once. is about average. i like the kits add water drain put in bag let them grow in my counter.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

That's what I purchased from Caligrowkits.com. lol 


DCobeen said:


> when i grew my kit i used distilled water. they had it balanced for me. you are growing from scratch from all ive read they like it 7-8 ph. but ive never grown from scratch i buy the kit and usually get 3-5oz and my total cost is $50-$60 so $12 an once. is about average. i like the kits add water drain put in bag let them grow in my counter.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well, guys the show is now on the road officially.  View attachment 3007502 getting ready to do my 1st official update!! YAY..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Well it looks like the show is on the road now..  Went ahead & sterilized everything once it was out of the box. ->


 getting everything setup ->   not setting air pump up until my jars are ready for the fruiting chamber ->  everything nice and cleaned ->  made sure to sterilize spore syringe before each injection ->  injecting spores tilted towards outside of jars ->  jars all knocked of each Golden Teacher's,Mexican, & B+ spores ->  each syringe did 2 jars w/ 1 cc ech in each hole ->  2 Mexican, 2 B+, 2 Golden Teachers ->  used/spent spore syringes ->  unused 24K spores ->  placed jars in fruiting chamber for slight heat, didnt add medium. Waiting until jars are good and ready before I add my medium. ->  top sealed up & lights flipped off -->  hopefully within a week or two we will see some action/pinning.. Keep your fingers crossed with me.. 

Thanks 4 following the Shroom grow guys/gals..


Dank.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Found out that SYZYGY is one of the oldest cubensis strains in existence; originally coming from the Amazon basin. suppose to be also one of the strongest out there. ?: anyone know any info on that species ?:


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 26, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Found out that SYZYGY is one of the oldest cubensis strains in existence; originally coming from the Amazon basin. suppose to be also one of the strongest out there. ?: anyone know any info on that species ?:


I know I haven't...I can research that for ya though


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm checking out that strain now...your kit is awesome babe! that box and light setup is far out LOL


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 26, 2014)

Cool deal. Thanks.. Hopefully it will do it's thing. lol


roseypeach said:


> I'm checking out that strain now...your kit is awesome babe! that box and light setup is far out LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 26, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Cool deal. Thanks.. Hopefully it will do it's thing. lol


You're welcome  I'm gonna have a lot of fun watching this grow! I've always wanted to see how its done. Oh so far, I found the same info you have but I'll keep digging and see what I can turn up for ya.


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 26, 2014)

Got some important info for you on that other research matter  go to gtalk if you can...


----------



## canndo (Feb 26, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well it looks like the show is on the road now..  Went ahead & sterilized everything once it was out of the box. ->
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007577 getting everything setup -> View attachment 3007578 View attachment 3007581 not setting air pump up until my jars are ready for the fruiting chamber -> View attachment 3007580 everything nice and cleaned -> View attachment 3007566 made sure to sterilize spore syringe before each injection -> View attachment 3007576 injecting spores tilted towards outside of jars -> View attachment 3007574 jars all knocked of each Golden Teacher's,Mexican, & B+ spores -> View attachment 3007570 each syringe did 2 jars w/ 1 cc ech in each hole -> View attachment 3007571 2 Mexican, 2 B+, 2 Golden Teachers -> View attachment 3007572 used/spent spore syringes -> View attachment 3007573 unused 24K spores -> View attachment 3007567 placed jars in fruiting chamber for slight heat, didnt add medium. Waiting until jars are good and ready before I add my medium. -> View attachment 3007569 top sealed up & lights flipped off --> View attachment 3007568 hopefully within a week or two we will see some action/pinning.. Keep your fingers crossed with me..
> ...


you won't see any pins in a week. What's in those jars?


----------



## roseypeach (Feb 27, 2014)

Psilocybe Cubensis is the most cultivated hallucinogenic mushroom in the world. Thought to originate in Southeast Asia and the spores migrated to the New World with cattle. (G Guzman Beih. Nova Hedwigia 74:245-251. 1983) Psy Cubensis is found in North and South America, Australia, as weel as still in Southeast Asia. Mostly psy. cubensis decomposes manure (like panaeolus cyanescens) in the wild. It decomposes the same type of compost used for agaricus bisporus, more commonly known as the button mushroom or the champignon. 
in the wild growing out of a pile of manure... ​

Info borrowed from http://lycaeum.org/~cynase/cubensis/cubensis.html


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Feb 27, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well it looks like the show is on the road now..  Went ahead & sterilized everything once it was out of the box. ->
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007577 getting everything setup -> View attachment 3007578 View attachment 3007581 not setting air pump up until my jars are ready for the fruiting chamber -> View attachment 3007580 everything nice and cleaned -> View attachment 3007566 made sure to sterilize spore syringe before each injection -> View attachment 3007576 injecting spores tilted towards outside of jars -> View attachment 3007574 jars all knocked of each Golden Teacher's,Mexican, & B+ spores -> View attachment 3007570 each syringe did 2 jars w/ 1 cc ech in each hole -> View attachment 3007571 2 Mexican, 2 B+, 2 Golden Teachers -> View attachment 3007572 used/spent spore syringes -> View attachment 3007573 unused 24K spores -> View attachment 3007567 placed jars in fruiting chamber for slight heat, didnt add medium. Waiting until jars are good and ready before I add my medium. -> View attachment 3007569 top sealed up & lights flipped off --> View attachment 3007568 hopefully within a week or two we will see some action/pinning.. Keep your fingers crossed with me..
> ...


Thats an awesome set up you got there. Everything looked super clean and done to the tee. I can only imagine how well this grow will go for you. Seems like you got everything down pat. Cant wait for future updates.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 27, 2014)

hey dank did them jars come already filled with the brown rice and vermiculite cakes or does it come like that i so curisious to see how that air pump works out when i did mine after i knocked them up i put my jars in a cool dark spot for a month until the jar was fully colinized and then i put it in a tote with 3inches of perlite to hold humidity cause it needs alot like 95% all the time then i sprayed with a mister 3 times a day and took the lid off and fanned it real good water evaping off the cakes is good for pinning but good luck ur going to love this shit and have a whole new hobby i did golden teachers and buma and they were good, nice trip


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 27, 2014)

i just seen u got the golden teachers and b+, i always do the browine rice flower cakes but the cakes u make out of hardwood saw dust to grow the psilocybe azuresece are suppose to be better then the psilocybe cubenzis, more potnent and different buzz i guess thats what they say im sticking to the cubenzi thats strong enough, i even tried the outdoor patch with no luck i think i started toclose to winter, holler if u need anything


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 27, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> You're welcome  I'm gonna have a lot of fun watching this grow! I've always wanted to see how its done. Oh so far, I found the same info you have but I'll keep digging and see what I can turn up for ya.


 Ok cool thanks. yeah I found a site that still offers to sale spore prints, and or syringes of this strain.  



roseypeach said:


> Got some important info for you on that other research matter  go to gtalk if you can...


 Just shoot it to the email. Thanks again.



canndo said:


> you won't see any pins in a week. What's in those jars?


 Yeah I figured it would take a week or more. Thanks 4 all the help thus far. + rep 2 you my friend. I have been studying up how to collect my spore prints so I don't loose any of these strains I purchased. Do believe I found a easier way to accomplish this goal.  brown rice and vermiculite cakes is in the masons as the substrate. Tel me something ?: I have been reading mixed info on the use of spent coffee grounds" is good to also use in your substrate as a added boost for the Shrooms. Is this true ?: I also read that it is more likely to become contaminated more easily. 



JohnDoeOntario said:


> Thats an awesome set up you got there. Everything looked super clean and done to the tee. I can only imagine how well this grow will go for you. Seems like you got everything down pat. Cant wait for future updates.


 Thanks bro. Yeah once I got everything in front of me I was able to grasp the concept behind it all. Me I am the type of person "hands on" works better 4 me.  Thanks again 4 following the grow. 



bigworm6969 said:


> hey dank did them jars come already filled with the brown rice and vermiculite cakes or does it come like that i so curisious to see how that air pump works out when i did mine after i knocked them up i put my jars in a cool dark spot for a month until the jar was fully colinized and then i put it in a tote with 3inches of perlite to hold humidity cause it needs alot like 95% all the time then i sprayed with a mister 3 times a day and took the lid off and fanned it real good water evaping off the cakes is good for pinning but good luck ur going to love this shit and have a whole new hobby i did golden teachers and buma and they were good, nice trip


 yeah, ordered the kit. They where already mixed up & sterilized upon arrival. Hell if I had knew everything to make a system was SO cheap, I certainly would've just collected all the materials and made me a setup of my own! Could have saved some $ by doing that. Oh well, live & learn I guess.  yeah my relative humidity has been around 95 to 100% last time I looked. Temps hanging right around 80 to 82 degrees. Just sit the inoculated jars inside the fruiting chamber so they can colonize. 



bigworm6969 said:


> i just seen u got the golden teachers and b+, i always do the browine rice flower cakes but the cakes u make out of hardwood saw dust to grow the psilocybe azuresece are suppose to be better then the psilocybe cubenzis, more potnent and different buzz i guess thats what they say im sticking to the cubenzi thats strong enough, i even tried the outdoor patch with no luck i think i started toclose to winter, holler if u need anything


 yeah are the GT & B+ any good ?: I will be getting me some Brown Rice today & also vermiculite & jars to make up more. Just going to grind my own BR in my mortar. They said to make sure to use "preservative free" BR. So I gotta go to a health store I would say. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Feb 27, 2014)

Another thing I wanted to ask you. I have been told, also read where some Shroom growers will (after colonizing has took well), and after they have placed the cakes in the fruiting chamber, of either taking something sterile and smashing the cakes, and or knocking them over to spreed the fruit, and or "flicking" the Shroom once it has came up. ?: How true is this, and or would you recommend doing it ?: Thanks.


canndo said:


> you won't see any pins in a week. What's in those jars?


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 27, 2014)

subbed...the old lady has been tossing the idea of growing her some shrooms at me so I am really curious dankster.


----------



## urban1026835 (Feb 27, 2014)

goggle-ing that now d


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Feb 28, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Another thing I wanted to ask you. I have been told, also read where some Shroom growers will (after colonizing has took well), and after they have placed the cakes in the fruiting chamber, of either taking something sterile and smashing the cakes, and or knocking them over to spreed the fruit, and or "flicking" the Shroom once it has came up. ?: How true is this, and or would you recommend doing it ?: Thanks.


I have never heard of such things, hopefully we can find an answer.
Smashing the cakes would make sence, instead of them fruiting from just the tops they would spread out more? Almost like the dry rice way. Unsure of what type of benifits would come from flicking a shroom. Might just piss it off lol


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 28, 2014)

Dank. Don't piss off the shrooms.  ^^^^^thanks for the laugh +rep


----------



## canndo (Feb 28, 2014)

you can propagate the mycelium by placing small bits of it into new substrate - this is called spawning. You can also clone the mushroom by taking a bit of the fruit and growing it out, this will give you (most likely), a monoculture - monocultures in mushrooms are good things - they fruit better and they yield better. I don't know what "flicking" is, and i do know that you really have to know your stuff if you want to propagate from "cakes". It is possible but difficult.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 28, 2014)

dank here are 3 videos watch them all.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er1i3M-w51E full
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPmZWzxsLkI part1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tosYK8P170U part2


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Feb 28, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> dank here are 3 videos watch them all.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er1i3M-w51E full
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPmZWzxsLkI part1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tosYK8P170U part2


Annnnd done. Lol the first one is an hour, goes over the basics quick then gets into quite a bit of detail after. Definatly a must watch.

The second two were neat, I really liked his fruiting chamber setup. The dehumidifier make me smile, I love diy.
Rep for the great info.


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;er1i3M-w51E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er1i3M-w51E[/video]


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;QPmZWzxsLkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPmZWzxsLkI[/video]
Part 1


----------



## SxIstew (Feb 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;tosYK8P170U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tosYK8P170U[/video]
Part 2


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2014)

yeah i never heard of flicking them they might fall off or make the pins stop growing, i always wantted to make a spore print but never did its where u take a cap and place it on a index card and then u put a weight ontop of the cap and the spores come off onto the card and u can use it to knock up a jar later down the road, i wish i would have done it then i wouldnt have to buy any more syringesheres my little setup


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Feb 28, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> yeah i never heard of flicking them they might fall off or make the pins stop growing, i always wantted to make a spore print but never did its where u take a cap and place it on a index card and then u put a weight ontop of the cap and the spores come off onto the card and u can use it to knock up a jar later down the road, i wish i would have done it then i wouldnt have to buy any more syringesView attachment 3009558View attachment 3009564View attachment 3009566heres my little setup


That looks awesome, did you start from a kit or scratch?


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 28, 2014)

from scratch i got all my info from the shroomery, wasnt really that hard just have to be super clean and sterill, i couldnt find brown rice floor so i just blended up some brown rice and mixed it with vermiculite, im getting ready to do another round, dank got me all amped up again, i like the goldenteacher the best so far big fat caps


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 1, 2014)

vn bigworm and ill check out sx's vid's also.

edit oh lol they are the links i posted. i was a bit drunk last night. hope i dint do to much of crazy.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 1, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> vn bigworm and ill check out sx's vid's also.
> 
> edit oh lol they are the links i posted. i was a bit drunk last night. hope i dint do to much of crazy.


HaHaHaHaHa that made my day!

BW - You and Dank are getting me all pumped up to grow shrooms! I just spent my last little bit of free flow on my pc grow so im going to watch untill I feel ready to jump in. Cant wait for more updatea


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 1, 2014)

JohnDoeOntario said:


> HaHaHaHaHa that made my day!
> 
> BW - You and Dank are getting me all pumped up to grow shrooms! I just spent my last little bit of free flow on my pc grow so im going to watch untill I feel ready to jump in. Cant wait for more updatea


Im gonna order 2 Of the big kits. i should get 1/2 lb. I have so many friends who love to shroom. I figure its cheap and I can give sweet deals to my friends(my cost).


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats awesome. I only have a few who still shroom and its only once and a while. So a small cheap grow will be good for me, maybe an ounce or two. How many cakes you think that would be? 3?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 1, 2014)

depends on who you buy from find one that yields 3-4 oz. that is usually a mid/large size. 3 is over kill unless you want variety.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hell, I if knew then what I know now. I wouldn't had purchased this kit. I could have purchased everything needed at wal-mart. lol Much cheaper I might add.  Anyways, update on the shrooms. I have been doing a great deal of studying. I have now learned how to take prints from them. Also I have learned how to make your own syringes. I am now reading up on just how to breed them. Has been 3 days now, temps hanging around 80 to 82 degrees. Havent seen any signs of colonization. Which its still way to early. lol


DCobeen said:


> Im gonna order 2 Of the big kits. i should get 1/2 lb. I have so many friends who love to shroom. I figure its cheap and I can give sweet deals to my friends(my cost).


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 1, 2014)

I started growing shrooms with the kit that is sold in the add in the middle of hightimes. It worked great for a first time, and I felt was fairly priced. But DIYing a setup is totally the way to go. When I did my last mushrooms grow I got 99% of the stuff at walmart, and set the whole thing up for $100 give or take a couple. That setup yielded enough ounces I lost count, possibly pounds. 

I'm gonna guess you'll be seeing some sort of action in the next 3-4 days Dank. Should start seeing a little bit of pure white growth.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 1, 2014)

yeah after watching the vid's i might do my own also.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 1, 2014)

Best of luck on your adventure! It is an addictive hobby.
I haven't cultivated in years, and kinda miss it to be honest with ya'll. I recall the whole sterilazation, Innoculation, making spore prints... do I miss it!

I for the most part did the whole brown rice flower cake with vermiculite. I did do grains a couple of times, but it tended to colonize slower for me, and was the only time I really had a contaminate. Probably grew 5-6 different strains, and fully enjoyed the entire process. I found that they did not need much light at all. During colonization, I did not introduce any light, and during the fruiting process, I simply used cheap led lights you could pick up at ACE hardware on the cheap. Never had a problem, and usually did three harvests (two flushes).

Can't have a felony on my record, and never sold any of what I grew. It was such a cheap hobby, and such a great experience to share with friends. 

Again, best of luck, and enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 1, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I started growing shrooms with the kit that is sold in the add in the middle of hightimes. It worked great for a first time, and I felt was fairly priced. But DIYing a setup is totally the way to go. When I did my last mushrooms grow I got 99% of the stuff at walmart, and set the whole thing up for $100 give or take a couple. That setup yielded enough ounces I lost count, possibly pounds.
> 
> I'm gonna guess you'll be seeing some sort of action in the next 3-4 days Dank. Should start seeing a little bit of pure white growth.



This is so damn true! I couldn't imagine not DIYing this project. Its part of the learning process, and is very easy. Buying premade isn't necessarily easier, and creating your substrate is just part of the process. Learning of steralization and how to go about it is also part of the process.

Edit, the hardest part was explaining and hiding a giant bag of vermiculite. Damn thing was only $20, but as long as a damn couch. Used that whole damn thing till the end, and it really was less than a $100 to make lbs of mushrooms.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> subbed...the old lady has been tossing the idea of growing her some shrooms at me so I am really curious dankster.


 Thanks 4 subbing.  



JohnDoeOntario said:


> I have never heard of such things, hopefully we can find an answer.
> Smashing the cakes would make sence, instead of them fruiting from just the tops they would spread out more? Almost like the dry rice way. Unsure of what type of benifits would come from flicking a shroom. Might just piss it off lol


 Well, from what the fella was saying was he believed that "flicking" the Shrooms once one or two pops up causes them to spread on your medium. I seen his grow and it looked as if the cakes where covered, and his box was LOADED with Shrooms all over the place. lol But IDK if I will be doing any flicking. lol. And or smashing the cakes. 



SxIstew said:


> Dank. Don't piss off the shrooms.  ^^^^^thanks for the laugh +rep


 I'm trying not 2. lol  Been having issues with temps & humidity, so I had to go and purchase a 50 watt submersible water heater. Now temps are stable hanging around 82 degrees at low, 84 at high with a RH at 100%. 



canndo said:


> you can propagate the mycelium by placing small bits of it into new substrate - this is called spawning. You can also clone the mushroom by taking a bit of the fruit and growing it out, this will give you (most likely), a monoculture - monocultures in mushrooms are good things - they fruit better and they yield better. I don't know what "flicking" is, and i do know that you really have to know your stuff if you want to propagate from "cakes". It is possible but difficult.


 Thanks. taking mono cultures is something I hadn't read up about as of yet but I am sure I will. Been learning how to take prints, and also how to make my new syringes to keep these strains going. 



DCobeen said:


> dank here are 3 videos watch them all.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=er1i3M-w51E full
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPmZWzxsLkI part1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tosYK8P170U part2


 Thanks  



bigworm6969 said:


> yeah i never heard of flicking them they might fall off or make the pins stop growing, i always wantted to make a spore print but never did its where u take a cap and place it on a index card and then u put a weight ontop of the cap and the spores come off onto the card and u can use it to knock up a jar later down the road, i wish i would have done it then i wouldnt have to buy any more syringesView attachment 3009558View attachment 3009564View attachment 3009566heres my little setup


 YUP! Thats the exact way I had learned how to take a print. I have done made me a "glove-box" and everything.  haha



bigworm6969 said:


> from scratch i got all my info from the shroomery, wasnt really that hard just have to be super clean and sterill, i couldnt find brown rice floor so i just blended up some brown rice and mixed it with vermiculite, im getting ready to do another round, dank got me all amped up again, i like the goldenteacher the best so far big fat caps


 Yeah, that's where I have been doing most of my studying. 



JohnDoeOntario said:


> HaHaHaHaHa that made my day!
> 
> BW - You and Dank are getting me all pumped up to grow shrooms! I just spent my last little bit of free flow on my pc grow so im going to watch untill I feel ready to jump in. Cant wait for more updatea


 Sorry.  Just had a wild hair in the arse. lol Hopefully we will be seeing some kind of signs of life in a few days. Come this Wednesday will make 1 week.  



Thundercat said:


> I started growing shrooms with the kit that is sold in the add in the middle of hightimes. It worked great for a first time, and I felt was fairly priced. But DIYing a setup is totally the way to go. When I did my last mushrooms grow I got 99% of the stuff at walmart, and set the whole thing up for $100 give or take a couple. That setup yielded enough ounces I lost count, possibly pounds.
> 
> I'm gonna guess you'll be seeing some sort of action in the next 3-4 days Dank. Should start seeing a little bit of pure white growth.


 Hell I had to go and purchase a air pump,50 watt heater, & also a humidity gauge, + a lower box. The humidity gauge they sent with the kit stopped working.! + they didn't even include a air pump, nor heater. Kinda glad I didn't go with one of their larger kits. Because like you said, a man could score most of all his materials from wally world. All but the spores. lol 



TonightYou said:


> Best of luck on your adventure! It is an addictive hobby.
> I haven't cultivated in years, and kinda miss it to be honest with ya'll. I recall the whole sterilazation, Innoculation, making spore prints... do I miss it!
> 
> I for the most part did the whole brown rice flower cake with vermiculite. I did do grains a couple of times, but it tended to colonize slower for me, and was the only time I really had a contaminate. Probably grew 5-6 different strains, and fully enjoyed the entire process. I found that they did not need much light at all. During colonization, I did not introduce any light, and during the fruiting process, I simply used cheap led lights you could pick up at ACE hardware on the cheap. Never had a problem, and usually did three harvests (two flushes).
> ...


 Thanks. Well, hope to have you around. Hopefully we all will start seeing some sort of life in a few days.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Here's a quick shot I took last night. So, this coming Wednesday will make 1 week of be inoculated.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 3, 2014)

You don't need The tin foil on, in fact if I'm not mistaken you could be slowing down growth as air exchange is necessary. These are BRF correct? The vermiculite on the top inch or so serves as a barrier. 

Living through you, as I do miss cultivating! Such a fun rewarding hobby


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks 4 the input. I just added it so the lids wouldn't "rust" because of moisture. That & had seen others doing it over at the Shroomery. lol 


TonightYou said:


> You don't need The tin foil on, in fact if I'm not mistaken you could be slowing down growth as air exchange is necessary. These are BRF correct? The vermiculite on the top inch or so serves as a barrier.
> 
> Living through you, as I do miss cultivating! Such a fun rewarding hobby


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

And yeah, its Brown Rice Flour + Vermiculite. I went and just picked up a bag of Wild Bird seed. Going to make up a few jars of that medium and try that out 2 see which does better. May try Popcorn as well.


TonightYou said:


> You don't need The tin foil on, in fact if I'm not mistaken you could be slowing down growth as air exchange is necessary. These are BRF correct? The vermiculite on the top inch or so serves as a barrier.
> 
> Living through you, as I do miss cultivating! Such a fun rewarding hobby


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2014)

With the bird seed make sure you take out the sunflower seeds. When you are washing it most of them should float and yuo can skim them out. Otherwise it worked great for me . I think Canndo loves the popcorn.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks bro. Yeah I had thought I seen where you had said you skimmed those out on your thread you did on growing these. 


Thundercat said:


> With the bird seed make sure you take out the sunflower seeds. When you are washing it most of them should float and yuo can skim them out. Otherwise it worked great for me . I think Canndo loves the popcorn.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 3, 2014)

Ya it wasn't a real big deal.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dank, let your jars colonize without the foil on it. It helps with GE. Cakes are very fun, I love them! However I am finding 20 at a time makes more mushrooms than I can handle lol. Heres a pic of one of my first flushes


----------



## technical dan (Mar 3, 2014)

you dont need to worry about the RH until you have introduced fruiting conditions. And that first video has some dated info but does pretty well overall.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Alright will do. Thanks. 


JJ05 said:


> Dank, let your jars colonize without the foil on it. It helps with GE. Cakes are very fun, I love them! However I am finding 20 at a time makes more mushrooms than I can handle lol. Heres a pic of one of my first flushes View attachment 3012446


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just read off the RH for the hell of it. lol


technical dan said:


> you dont need to worry about the RH until you have introduced fruiting conditions. And that first video has some dated info but does pretty well overall.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Seen some sort of growth at the bottom of one of my Golden Teachers yesterday!  I do believe that 1 is contaminated!! Dammit!. And I tried like hell to be extra clean with everything, sterilized between inoculations, wiped my work area down before starting, you name it! I am going to take that one out of the chamber and sit it aside for now just to be on the safe side. The growth kinda looks like it's a pale whitish green. Which I read that anything other the "white" isn't good.. ?:


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 4, 2014)

Bummer about the potential contamination brother. Better safe than sorry though.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh yeah 4 sure. I guess it happens. I am just hoping that I get at least 3 out of the 6 inoculated to colonize. No signs of growth on any of the other 5 as of this morning. This Wednesday will make 1 week.


MrEDuck said:


> Bummer about the potential contamination brother. Better safe than sorry though.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh yeah 4 sure. I guess it happens. I am just hoping that I get at least 3 out of the 6 inoculated to colonize. No signs of growth on any of the other 5 as of this morning. This Wednesday will make 1 week.


Damn dude, I just birthed 10 cakes yesterday morning, about to soak my perlite and get them in the SGFC in about 2 hrs. Did you follow the tec to a T? I find it best to grind your own rice, try and buy Organic Rice and grind it up in a coffee grinder, leave it a little chunky. I find the mycelium likes it a lil chunky. Not tooo chunky tho. Use FINE GRADE vermiculite for both your dry barrier layer and to mix in the BRF. Here are some videos if you need help. Follow them to a T! Roger Rabbit is a mycology GOD! Seriously, he is just godly when it comes to mycology, listen to him and you'll be growing mushrooms in NO TIME! http://www.mushroomvideos.com/BRF-Pf-Tek remember, follow it to a T, do everything he says and does, do it exactly and you should have INSANE results! I run 20 cakes at a time and Im honestly backed up on mushrooms now lol. I dunno what the heck to do with them all bc I dont sell and I dont give them away and I only eat them once every 2 or so weeks lol. They also say to colonize at room temp, 70 is PERFECT, anything hot will help contams grow. You want your mycelium to be able to outgrow any potential contams. Once its fully colonized its VERY hardy, very resilient to contams..It can pretty much fight them off, depending on circumstances of course. GOOD LUCK BROTHER!!!!


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh and make sure you are using the correct size jars. You want the short, half pint wide mouth mason jarrs. I found mine at my local Ace Hardware.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks. Yeah I have been reading allot of what Rogerrabbit has been saying/teaching, also Canado, & Thundercat have been trying to help, not to mention a few others.  don't want to leave anyone out. Anyways, like said I just seen that 1 jar, so i removed it already and sit aside to keep an eye on. I will be making a conclusion as to if it is truly contaminated or not in a few days I would say. And to answer your questions, yes I followed every direction I had read. Made sure needle was sterile after each inoculation, made sure my work area and equipment was wiped down with alcohol, even had worked on the stove door just as an added safety. I honestly don't see what happened. I was tinkering with using wild bird seed instead of the BR & V medium, or popcorn. Trying to find one that will produce max yields. lol And yeah, I am using "wide mouth" jars. Have been seeing allot of growers using smaller jelly jars as well.


JJ05 said:


> Damn dude, I just birthed 10 cakes yesterday morning, about to soak my perlite and get them in the SGFC in about 2 hrs. Did you follow the tec to a T? I find it best to grind your own rice, try and buy Organic Rice and grind it up in a coffee grinder, leave it a little chunky. I find the mycelium likes it a lil chunky. Not tooo chunky tho. Use FINE GRADE vermiculite for both your dry barrier layer and to mix in the BRF. Here are some videos if you need help. Follow them to a T! Roger Rabbit is a mycology GOD! Seriously, he is just godly when it comes to mycology, listen to him and you'll be growing mushrooms in NO TIME! http://www.mushroomvideos.com/BRF-Pf-Tek remember, follow it to a T, do everything he says and does, do it exactly and you should have INSANE results! I run 20 cakes at a time and Im honestly backed up on mushrooms now lol. I dunno what the heck to do with them all bc I dont sell and I dont give them away and I only eat them once every 2 or so weeks lol. They also say to colonize at room temp, 70 is PERFECT, anything hot will help contams grow. You want your mycelium to be able to outgrow any potential contams. Once its fully colonized its VERY hardy, very resilient to contams..It can pretty much fight them off, depending on circumstances of course. GOOD LUCK BROTHER!!!!





JJ05 said:


> Oh and make sure you are using the correct size jars. You want the short, half pint wide mouth mason jarrs. I found mine at my local Ace Hardware.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 4, 2014)

it takes patience. once you get things rolling they will keep rolling. Im gonna buy 2 kits. makes it easier for me since i wil be working full time when i buy them. Man i have a long list to buy.
2 shroom kits
2 lights 1 led, 1 cmh
tent 4x4 or 5x5.
worm farm
more pots i can kiss $2000 away on all of this im sure.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

Do you have a picture? The first white/off white color could be the first part of colonization. I'd say wait it out, you'll be able to tell if it's fucked. 

I remember the shroomry, been along time since I signed into that site. Shit, I don't even remember my login/password. What I do remember was an obnoxious member named coaster. Wonder if that dudes still kicking, fucker did so many substances.

One of the things I'd do with jars is after colonization, I'd use the cake to essentially seed additional material in baking tins, breaking it up and even distribution throughout the tin. The mycelium usually would out compete pretty much anything else at that point and I'd have much larger cakes. I'd cover with saran wrap with holes for air exchange and ensure moisture was kept high. Nothing to do now, but it was a great transition from cakes to larger mediums. 

What was freaky was how the mycelium would literally eat the tin. Mushrooms do freaky things.

eta make sure the jars are not overly moist. No sitting water or having "mush" look in the jars. Man I miss it being like second nature making the BRF cakes. I recall mixing the ingredients and just having the feel for it. I would have some rice finely ground and equal parts semi chunky. 

You did sterilize the jars in a pressure cooker, yes? or did you buy pre made. sorry if I'm asking a question already answered.


----------



## canndo (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Damn dude, I just birthed 10 cakes yesterday morning, about to soak my perlite and get them in the SGFC in about 2 hrs. Did you follow the tec to a T? I find it best to grind your own rice, try and buy Organic Rice and grind it up in a coffee grinder, leave it a little chunky. I find the mycelium likes it a lil chunky. Not tooo chunky tho. Use FINE GRADE vermiculite for both your dry barrier layer and to mix in the BRF. Here are some videos if you need help. Follow them to a T! Roger Rabbit is a mycology GOD! Seriously, he is just godly when it comes to mycology, listen to him and you'll be growing mushrooms in NO TIME! http://www.mushroomvideos.com/BRF-Pf-Tek remember, follow it to a T, do everything he says and does, do it exactly and you should have INSANE results! I run 20 cakes at a time and Im honestly backed up on mushrooms now lol. I dunno what the heck to do with them all bc I dont sell and I dont give them away and I only eat them once every 2 or so weeks lol. They also say to colonize at room temp, 70 is PERFECT, anything hot will help contams grow. You want your mycelium to be able to outgrow any potential contams. Once its fully colonized its VERY hardy, very resilient to contams..It can pretty much fight them off, depending on circumstances of course. GOOD LUCK BROTHER!!!!



When one is working with concentrated nutrients, like grain, one cannot "race" mycelium in the traditional sense (isolation is a different matter). Either you have a sterile condtion or you do not. All mycelium have optimal temperature ranges but most of the contaminants in your home are quite comfortable in the same range as the mycelium of p. Cubensis. That means that as temperatures rise (up to thermal damage or death), the rate of growth of ALL contaminations go up with the rate of growth of your selected mycelium. There is no advantage to slowing that rate down.

So, if you run your grow at 70, you will slow down all growth, not just the growth of contaminations. It makes no sense to not grow at the highest optimal rate 82 leaves little room for error as the organism begins to be inhibited at only slightly higher than that and it does crreate its own heat so if your jars are large enough you will be defeating your purpose. I have always kept at 80 degrees for this organism.


As to mycelium overtaking another - yes, it is possible but in most cases you still have growth and spores embedded withing your mycelial block. NOT good. You should either have pure mycelium or none at all.


----------



## canndo (Mar 4, 2014)

I am forever amazed at what Robert Mcpherson managed to foist upon going on two generations of people now. His tec is probably the worst possible way to grow mushrooms and still it persists as the "beginners" fall back. He was indeed a smart man, I wonder what he would think of this viral spread of his method.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

Very interesting Canndo! Thanks for the info! I love learning. Would you say the videos Roger Rabbit made on http://www.mushroomvideos.com/BRF-Pf-Tek are up todate? They seem to work pretty good. He is also very active on shroomery and is an awesome helping hand. Im unsure if his method is the old pf method or not considering the old pf tek uses a completely different style of fruiting chamber


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 4, 2014)

canndo said:


> I am forever amazed at what Robert Mcpherson managed to foist upon going on two generations of people now. His tec is probably the worst possible way to grow mushrooms and still it persists as the "beginners" fall back. He was indeed a smart man, I wonder what he would think of this viral spread of his method.


Prolly proud as a new daddy.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

Also Dank, it helps buying spores from a reputable vendor. I personally suggest ANY of the sponsors on shroomery. Try The Spore Depot or Sporeworks, very very clean specimens! I have yet to have a contam from either of them and from what I read....IF you notice a contam from one of their syringes they replace it. Of course do not mention cultivation, then I am sure they will not.


----------



## canndo (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Very interesting Canndo! Thanks for the info! I love learning. Would you say the videos Roger Rabbit made on http://www.mushroomvideos.com/BRF-Pf-Tek are up todate? They seem to work pretty good. He is also very active on shroomery and is an awesome helping hand. Im unsure if his method is the old pf method or not considering the old pf tek uses a completely different style of fruiting chamber


Unless you absolutely refuse to purchase a pressure cooker, all PF tecs are faulty. They depend upon the organisms utter adapbatility, people have grown it on books, from stuffed animals, I have grown it on dog food and cheese. It is this adaptability that has pf work at all. Nothing in the tec is parallel to how it ordinarily grows. Mcpherson was advocating that his syringes be used on one or two cakes. At 10 bucks a syringe and was many times a millionare until he made a mistake of hubris and started sending specific instrutions with his syringes.

He died last year.


----------



## canndo (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Also Dank, it helps buying spores from a reputable vendor. I personally suggest ANY of the sponsors on shroomery. Try The Spore Depot or Sporeworks, very very clean specimens! I have yet to have a contam from either of them and from what I read....IF you notice a contam from one of their syringes they replace it. Of course do not mention cultivation, then I am sure they will not.



I have gotten contaminated syringes from EVERY vendor most had trich in them, some had bacteria. You take your chances and it is always best to grow out your initial start on dishes. Only takes a few drops and gives you an idea of what you are getting in bed with


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

canndo said:


> Unless you absolutely refuse to purchase a pressure cooker, all PF tecs are faulty. They depend upon the organisms utter adapbatility, people have grown it on books, from stuffed animals, I have grown it on dog food and cheese. It is this adaptability that has pf work at all. Nothing in the tec is parallel to how it ordinarily grows. Mcpherson was advocating that his syringes be used on one or two cakes. At 10 bucks a syringe and was many times a millionare until he made a mistake of hubris and started sending specific instrutions with his syringes.
> 
> He died last year.



Dude! I seen this and it was pretty wild!




Oh and the burrito!?



and a bible?


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

I heard he died of hepatitis. He shall live on threw many future grows


----------



## canndo (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> I heard he died of hepatitis. He shall live on threw many future grows



He did, his genious was in making money with mushrooms, not in mycology. and he did excell at that.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

canndo said:


> He did, his genious was in making money with mushrooms, not in mycology. and he did excell at that.



My problem is I have an electric stove top and I hear pressure cookers do not work on them? I hear a coil stove top is the best for them? Im unsure if the pressure cooker will break the electric stove top but I was advised against using one when I about to buy one. Believe it or not! A guy helping me informed me of this, vs blowing smoke up my ass to make a sell, he advised me against getting it. Kinda odd for a salesmen to give advice against a purchase lol!


----------



## canndo (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> My problem is I have an electric stove top and I hear pressure cookers do not work on them? I hear a coil stove top is the best for them? Im unsure if the pressure cooker will break the electric stove top but I was advised against using one when I about to buy one. Believe it or not! A guy helping me informed me of this, vs blowing smoke up my ass to make a sell, he advised me against getting it. Kinda odd for a salesmen to give advice against a purchase lol!



I never had a problem with pressure cookers on electric stoves - all sorts of stoves, all sizes of cookers. I think that warning us bunk.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

canndo said:


> I never had a problem with pressure cookers on electric stoves - all sorts of stoves, all sizes of cookers. I think that warning us bunk.


Interesting! He asked me what kinda stove I had, I told him and he basically told me not to buy it due to the heat potentially ruining the stove top. My significant other would KILL ME! I was considering buying one of them plug in stove tops or maybe a propane stove top to run it on? Hell, I may try my stove top. I'll tell the lady I Canndo told me so LOL.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

Yea I've used a pressure cooker on an electric stove with no problems. I had a friend who's pressure cooker broke and I had brought mine on over to his place to help him sterilize some mediums. It did the trick with no problem. I kinda regret getting rid of that late 70 s beast, they simply don't make them like they use to.

I think the warning may come from the sheer weight on the actual coil, as I could see a big ass pressure cooker with all the jars and what not being very heavy on the coil mount. Nonetheless I've done it on both gas and electric with nary a problem.

Also i easily could inoculate 6-8 jars with a single syringe. I always did it in a still room, using a rubbing alcohol soaked cotton ball for retracting the syringe point after each inoculation point. I made a box, but still air, using a clean room, I never had problems. 

My main struggle was with grains, I never mastered them, and had some successes and some failures.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Yea I've used a pressure cooker on an electric stove with no problems. I had a friend who's pressure cooker broke and I had brought mine on over to his place to help him sterilize some mediums. It did the trick with no problem.
> 
> I think the warning may come from the sheer weight on the actual coil, as I could see a big ass pressure cooker with all the jars and what not being very heavy on the coil mount. Nonetheless I've done it on both gas and electric with nary a problem.


Damn! I'm going to try now! I just knocked up some brf jars with Albino Penis Envy so I think after those ones are done, along with the 10 I birth in a week ALONG with the current 10 i just introduced to fruiting today. I will attempt grains in a PC. I'll do it while the ol lady is at work. She drove me CRAZY today about the perlite! She wakes up an HOUR before I start rinsing perlite. She immediately starts to clean right? I tell her to WAIT until I am done with what Im doing bc it will only make another mess for us to clean and I WILL CLEAN IT! What does she do? She insists on cleaning. So she does. I wait until my dunk period is over and proceed. What happens? Another MESS! Perlite is so damn messy! It gets everywhere, so her cleaning was absolutely futile by the time I was done....Brothers....I LITERALLY just heard the end of it. This was at 11 am LOL its almost 2! Shes been BITCHING nonstop about the mess from perlite, running the sweeper like a maniac, even tho its cleaned up! I think she just likes to argue and bitch.....FML...LOL


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

Its very weird, the position im in. I somehow managed to shack up with a complete straight shooter, 360 day and night different than I am. Dhe does not smoke herb, drink nor trip but respects my "wants" and "needs" but man oh man does she like to bitch!


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Damn! I'm going to try now! I just knocked up some brf jars with Albino Penis Envy so I think after those ones are done, along with the 10 I birth in a week ALONG with the current 10 i just introduced to fruiting today. I will attempt grains in a PC. I'll do it while the ol lady is at work. She drove me CRAZY today about the perlite! She wakes up an HOUR before I start rinsing perlite. She immediately starts to clean right? I tell her to WAIT until I am done with what Im doing bc it will only make another mess for us to clean and I WILL CLEAN IT! What does she do? She insists on cleaning. So she does. I wait until my dunk period is over and proceed. Brothers....I LITERALLY just heard the end of it. This was at 11 am LOL its almost 2! Shes been BITCHING nonstop about the mess from perlite, running the sweeper like a maniac, even tho its cleaned up! I think she just likes to argue and bitch.....FML...LOL


Good luck on the grains. like I said in my edit, I had hit or miss. I know it was a moisture issue which brought in contaminates. I could do transfers to grains, but always fucked up initial inoculation in them being too moist and thus turning mushy with unwanted contamination. 

If I used a cake from BRF, and proper sterilization of grains, I could crumble the cake into the grains inside those disposable tins, cover top with vermiculite, and I'd have no problems. Straight grain to start, I seemed to always have too much fucking water.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Its very weird, the position im in. I somehow managed to shack up with a complete straight shooter, 360 day and night different than I am. Dhe does not smoke herb, drink nor trip but respects my "wants" and "needs" but man oh man does she like to bitch!


My lady had always been okay with my hobbies and she's straight laced, to a degree, due to her profession. For the time being we don't live together, but I could totally see her complaining about having a shit ton of garden supplies in my apartment if she lived there. For the time being, I got no problems in that department.

Edited To Add, penis envy was the strongest (in the cube family, i know there are stronger out there) and one of my favorite strains to cultivate. The story behind the strain is even more fascinating. There is a podcast, and an article on the self taught mycologist who was murdered. He was also behind the philosophers stone. I should try and find those, as it was really fascinating. perhaps someone hear knows what I'm talking about


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> My lady had always been okay with my hobbies and she's straight laced, to a degree, due to her profession. For the time being we don't live together, but I could totally see her complaining about having a shit ton of garden supplies in my apartment if she lived there. For the time being, I got no problems in that department.



I know what you mwith the dog. I understand where she is coming from but at the same time I did tell her to WAIT until I was done then I will clean it. What do you think of this WBS tek? http://www.shroomery.org/9031/Fool-Proof-Birdseed-Method


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

Holy shit! Can you find me that podcast!!!?? The only real info (other than it being a mutation) I can find on PE is from Sporeworks, they state 

*Strain Origin:* Colombia, South America
*Cap:* 50+ mm in diameter, campanulate, golden brown to yellow. Surface dry and lacks remnants of universal veil on cap (spots). Flesh white soon bruising bluish green. The caps do not develop normally and suffer diminished spore production. Due to the fact that only 10-25% of the mushrooms produced visible spore prints and laboratories can only produce a few large specimens, spores are difficult to acquire in volume.
*Stem:* 125-275 mm in length, contorted often bulbous near the middle, pale yellow to buff. Flesh bruising bluish green where injured. No persistent annulus but an annular zone can be distinguished on the stems surface.
*Gills:* Attachment adnate to adnexed, very close, underdeveloped. Grayish coloration in young fruit bodies that darkens slightly in age.
*Spores:* Few but dark purplish brown in volume, subellipsoid on 4-spored basidia
*Comments:* Spores are from a source culture subjected to a 3+ week heat therapy regime designed to eliminate viral infections in Agaricus bisporus. Although there was no "hard" evidence that the Penis Envy strain was ever infected with a virus, the therapy appears to have had some positive effects. Unfortunately, spore production is not noticeably improved.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> I know what you mean man haha! I'm currently with a respiratory therapist so her profession keeps her from doing anything really. Frequent drug tests, etc etc etc. But wow she FREAKED OUT TODAY! Absolutely freaked after she cleaned and I was messing with perlite, getting it all over. Shes fine now, laying down with the dog. I understand where she is coming from but at the same time I did tell her to WAIT until I was done then I will clean it. What do you think of this WBS tek? http://www.shroomery.org/9031/Fool-Proof-Birdseed-Method


Damn that brings back memories! I noticed how the author mentions using an agar slurry. that seems kinda familiar to me using pieces of BRF colonized cake. When I used grain, I soaked, sterilized, and would use parts of a cake to knock up the jar. If the cake was just about ready to pin, it would quickly colonize the grains. After colonization took hold, I'd transfer to tins, usually with more sterilized grains (not innoculated) to move into bigger tins. making sure the tins were steralized, I'd quickly line the bottom with a layer of substrate and then add the mix of colonized grains over it. After that, I'd put a layer or steralized grains on top, and then a layer of vermiculite to act as a barrier. Using this method, I did have chances of cross contamination, but if you are in a Draft free, clean room, I never had a problem with contamination.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

I honestly thought my ol lady was going to attack me today. Funny thing is she KNEW I birthed yesterday and she KNEW what was coming today and she was still irate....okay I admit, irate would be an understatement. She went completely bat shit crazy. I have plans to treat her to some fine Thai dining, MAYBE some wine and a massage later on this evening. That should get her head back on her shoulders


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> Damn that brings back memories! I noticed how the author mentions using an agar slurry. that seems kinda familiar to me using pieces of BRF colonized cake. When I used grain, I soaked, sterilized, and would use parts of a cake to knock up the jar. If the cake was just about ready to pin, it would quickly colonize the grains. After colonization took hold, I'd transfer to tins, usually with more sterilized grains (not innoculated) to move into bigger tins. making sure the tins were steralized, I'd quickly line the bottom with a layer of substrate and then add the mix of colonized grains over it. After that, I'd put a layer or steralized grains on top, and then a layer of vermiculite to act as a barrier. Using this method, I did have chances of cross contamination, but if you are in a Draft free, clean room, I never had a problem with contamination.


They have more dated methods of WBS, the current ones I am reading, they add NO water to the jar but they boil the wbs? I still have alot of reading to do on grains. Check this one http://www.shroomery.org/9030/Doc34-s-Wild-Bird-Seed-Tek then theres Rogers Rabbits methods on http://www.mushroomvideos.com/Grain-Preparation


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

What I loved about mycology was all the processes one learns. I had successful spore prints made from my harvests, making agar, and figuring out ways to get the mushroom consumed. 

God do I hate the taste! I found making tea to be the best means for consumption. limited the nausea, and hit harder than eating them. Using hot (not boiling water, you will destroy the goodies), making coffee filter tea bags for finely ground mushrooms, a dash of lemon juice and take a pick of your favorite tea, add some honey and you are good to go. Usually two coffee mugs worth from a 3.5 gram dose was about the best you could squeeze out of it. did notice that the trip wouldn't last as long (maybe instead of the 6-8, it was a 5-7 hour ordeal, dependent on dose which usually was 3.5 grams)


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> I honestly thought my ol lady was going to attack me today. Funny thing is she KNEW I birthed yesterday and she KNEW what was coming today and she was still irate....okay I admit, irate would be an understatement. She went completely bat shit crazy. I have plans to treat her to some fine Thai dining, MAYBE some wine and a massage later on this evening. That should get her head back on her shoulders


yea i don't deal with disrespect or crazy behavior. Save the drama for the curb as i got no time for nonsense. My philosophy has always been if ya have a problem, we can discuss it. But I don't deal with yelling, nor disrespect as I don't do that to other ya know?


----------



## canndo (Mar 4, 2014)

Pearlite is a bad idea anyway, do f use it


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> yea i don't deal with disrespect or crazy behavior. Save the drama for the curb as i got no time for nonsense. My philosophy has always been if ya have a problem, we can discuss it. But I don't deal with yelling, nor disrespect as I don't do that to other ya know?


I agree 110%. I in a way see where she is coming from, she is a neat freak lol. Puts up with my shit, and when I say puts up with my shit, shes been threw thick and thin, hell and high water with me. I just cant take the bitching. I could see if she randomly came home today and I had perlite ALL over the house, nothing was done, etc etc etc but she sat there with me while I birthed the jars last night. Surly by now she knew what was to come today. The way I see it is we are all entitled to vent and have bad days. We cant be happy all the time. I can deal with her venting, altho today was a bit eccentric I will have to say theres a chance she had more going on upstairs and I was just an outlit to vent on. Had it been the perlite or me walking the dog or doing SOMETHING...she would of found a reason to bitch, however if the good experiences,times,memories outweigh the bad I'd say stick with it. Lord knows I have my days lol.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 4, 2014)

My old lady is a down ass chick. She isnt anywhere close to being a neat freak so I think I got that working in my favour. Plus I do all the cleaning and fixing, and laundry. She cooks. So really I dont think she can complain much about the messes I make lol. 

Still working on coaxing her into the idea of growing a fungus in our house lol. Any tips?


Dank sorry to hear you might loose a jar, hopefully its nothing. It seems like you were super clean, did everything right. Hopefully you still get some shrooms from it, if not a lession learned lol


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 4, 2014)

JohnDoeOntario said:


> My old lady is a down ass chick. She isnt anywhere close to being a neat freak so I think I got that working in my favour. Plus I do all the cleaning and fixing, and laundry. She cooks. So really I dont think she can complain much about the messes I make lol.
> 
> Still working on coaxing her into the idea of growing a fungus in our house lol. Any tips?
> 
> ...


Haha man! Thats awesome! As for tips...well...I am still restricted to outdoor cannabis growing. Mainly due to the smell, she does not want to worry about our house reeking. Altho I told about reducing it with carbon filters and whatnot, she wont budge. Mushrooms on the other hand do not smell, well they smell but NOTHING like herb loll! I'd describe my freshly birthed cakes in my current SGFC as a fresh foresty/mushroom smell but thats about it, They do not require the lights cannabis does so use that in your favor, your saving $$ in electricity lol! A small 6500k cfl is nothing, hell you can even use indirect light from a window I hear. With that said, minus the mess I make with perlite she does not mind mushrooms, but will not let me grow cannabis indoors.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> it takes patience. once you get things rolling they will keep rolling. Im gonna buy 2 kits. makes it easier for me since i wil be working full time when i buy them. Man i have a long list to buy.
> 2 shroom kits
> 2 lights 1 led, 1 cmh
> tent 4x4 or 5x5.
> ...


 yeah 4 sure. Well that's 1 thing I have 4 sure is patience. lol Comes from many years of growing the ganja.   Sounds like your getting ready 2 have some fun! haha 



TonightYou said:


> Do you have a picture? The first white/off white color could be the first part of colonization. I'd say wait it out, you'll be able to tell if it's fucked.
> 
> I remember the shroomry, been along time since I signed into that site. Shit, I don't even remember my login/password. What I do remember was an obnoxious member named coaster. Wonder if that dudes still kicking, fucker did so many substances.
> 
> ...


 Cool. Thanks bro. Yes, to answer your questions I ordered from Caligrowkits.com, wished I owuldve just went and purchased all the items from wal-mart! lol would've been way cheaper I would say. The kit had came with 6 pre made jars. http://www.caligrowkits.com/easy-mushroom-kit.php Are you speaking of RR on shroomery ?: I had ordered my spores from freespores.com & also sporestore.com & bestspores.com. Had thought those where reputable sites. lol I will take a few pictures of the jar thats thought to be contaminated. Hopefully its nothing.  However I do see allot more white growth starting all over that 1 jar - previously thought contaminated. 



canndo said:


> When one is working with concentrated nutrients, like grain, one cannot "race" mycelium in the traditional sense (isolation is a different matter). Either you have a sterile condtion or you do not. All mycelium have optimal temperature ranges but most of the contaminants in your home are quite comfortable in the same range as the mycelium of p. Cubensis. That means that as temperatures rise (up to thermal damage or death), the rate of growth of ALL contaminations go up with the rate of growth of your selected mycelium. There is no advantage to slowing that rate down.
> 
> So, if you run your grow at 70, you will slow down all growth, not just the growth of contaminations. It makes no sense to not grow at the highest optimal rate 82 leaves little room for error as the organism begins to be inhibited at only slightly higher than that and it does crreate its own heat so if your jars are large enough you will be defeating your purpose. I have always kept at 80 degrees for this organism.
> 
> ...


 great info. Thanks  



JJ05 said:


> Also Dank, it helps buying spores from a reputable vendor. I personally suggest ANY of the sponsors on shroomery. Try The Spore Depot or Sporeworks, very very clean specimens! I have yet to have a contam from either of them and from what I read....IF you notice a contam from one of their syringes they replace it. Of course do not mention cultivation, then I am sure they will not.


Thanks bro. I had ordered from 3. Bestspores.com Freespores.com & sporestore.com. 



JJ05 said:


> Dude! I seen this and it was pretty wild!
> View attachment 3013069
> 
> View attachment 3013068
> ...


 Ok. How is it possible for the Shrooms to grow on those type of items ?: Please do break it down 4 a new shroomer. lol 



JJ05 said:


> I heard he died of hepatitis. He shall live on threw many future grows


 Who RR ?: 



JJ05 said:


> Damn! I'm going to try now! I just knocked up some brf jars with Albino Penis Envy so I think after those ones are done, along with the 10 I birth in a week ALONG with the current 10 i just introduced to fruiting today. I will attempt grains in a PC. I'll do it while the ol lady is at work. She drove me CRAZY today about the perlite! She wakes up an HOUR before I start rinsing perlite. She immediately starts to clean right? I tell her to WAIT until I am done with what Im doing bc it will only make another mess for us to clean and I WILL CLEAN IT! What does she do? She insists on cleaning. So she does. I wait until my dunk period is over and proceed. What happens? Another MESS! Perlite is so damn messy! It gets everywhere, so her cleaning was absolutely futile by the time I was done....Brothers....I LITERALLY just heard the end of it. This was at 11 am LOL its almost 2! Shes been BITCHING nonstop about the mess from perlite, running the sweeper like a maniac, even tho its cleaned up! I think she just likes to argue and bitch.....FML...LOL


Glad 2 hear I have sparked an old interest.  Ladies. cant live with um, cant live without um. What does a man do ?: lol 



JJ05 said:


> Its very weird, the position im in. I somehow managed to shack up with a complete straight shooter, 360 day and night different than I am. Dhe does not smoke herb, drink nor trip but respects my "wants" and "needs" but man oh man does she like to bitch!


 haha lol. 



TonightYou said:


> Good luck on the grains. like I said in my edit, I had hit or miss. I know it was a moisture issue which brought in contaminates. I could do transfers to grains, but always fucked up initial inoculation in them being too moist and thus turning mushy with unwanted contamination.
> 
> If I used a cake from BRF, and proper sterilization of grains, I could crumble the cake into the grains inside those disposable tins, cover top with vermiculite, and I'd have no problems. Straight grain to start, I seemed to always have too much fucking water.





canndo said:


> Pearlite is a bad idea anyway, do f use it


 Well, I went ahead and made up 4 new jars. 2 each of the 4 I went with WBS. The other 2 I used popcorn. Getting ready to upload that process now. 



JohnDoeOntario said:


> My old lady is a down ass chick. She isnt anywhere close to being a neat freak so I think I got that working in my favour. Plus I do all the cleaning and fixing, and laundry. She cooks. So really I dont think she can complain much about the messes I make lol.
> 
> Still working on coaxing her into the idea of growing a fungus in our house lol. Any tips?
> 
> ...


 Sounds like me doing all the cleaning,cooking, you name it! lol 



JJ05 said:


> Haha man! Thats awesome! As for tips...well...I am still restricted to outdoor cannabis growing. Mainly due to the smell, she does not want to worry about our house reeking. Altho I told about reducing it with carbon filters and whatnot, she wont budge. Mushrooms on the other hand do not smell, well they smell but NOTHING like herb loll! I'd describe my freshly birthed cakes in my current SGFC as a fresh foresty/mushroom smell but thats about it, They do not require the lights cannabis does so use that in your favor, your saving $$ in electricity lol! A small 6500k cfl is nothing, hell you can even use indirect light from a window I hear. With that said, minus the mess I make with perlite she does not mind mushrooms, but will not let me grow cannabis indoors.


 You need to really invest in some strains that dont have much smell unless messed with during flowering bro  


* Getting ready to update guys/gals..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

OK guys/gals. thanks 4 still continuing to follow my adventure.  Means allot. Also thanks 2 everyone that has been helping me along the way. 2 thumbs WAY UP!!  

I went ahead & purchased me some WBS if anyone missed it, also had a bag of PC in the pan trey... Wasn't opened or anything. lol Don't worry I made sure to pre wash both mediums very good!  Even having to wash the WBS not once, not twice but 3 damn times to get it to where the water ran clean. The PC wasn't so bad. I made sure I skimmed all the Sunflower seeds off the top on the 1st wash. As to why ?: anyone have an answer to that ?: I then got my pressure cooker (simmering). Had cleaned my entire working surface, even worked on the oven lid op-en. I had pre-drilled my holes for the inoculation points. Placed the new pre-washed w/anti bacterial soap half pint jelly jars into cooker. Sterilized jars for 30 min. I then took them out placed on cleaned work area (oven door) and filled with mediums. 2 jars got WBS, the other 2 I used Popcorn. I made sure to leave a gap between the top of lid and medium. Just enough, so the needle can reach the mediums.  Sealed up with pre - tapped lids, then capped with aluminum foil. Stuck back into cooker & sterilized the jars for 1 hour at 15 psi and allowed it to pressure to return to normal. Took the jars out after cooling, sprayed the box off w/Lysol and put the jars in that. I am waiting til in the morning before I inoculate these.  Hopefully these will work better.  


Pre - sterilized equipment & work area -> Starting the wash & removing of SF. WBS ->  1st  2nd  3rd wash -> clean medium -> cleaned PC -> placed washed medium in a zip-lock long enough (awaiting jars sterilizing)  spore (24K) awaiting patiently   pre-made lids w/ 4 x inoculation sites -> OPSS! How that get in there ?: lol Ivy growing -> bamboo growing --> Bud shot of F1 K.A.S.I. -> filling of the jars w/medium ->  24K spores ->  taped and sealed up ready for sterilization after placing foil over tops -> inside pressure cooker -> chamber -> previous inoculated jar#1 -Golden Teacher -> see that "green patch" at bottom ?: ->  the rest of GT#1 is looking ok to me just to be day#5 -> colinization of GT jar#1 ->  



Again, thanks for following & all the help thus far..

Dank..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Question. ?: You mean as my medium ?: in my fruiting chamber ?:


canndo said:


> Pearlite is a bad idea anyway, do f use it


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 4, 2014)

I always used perlite for water retention in my fruiting temperature to keep my humidity high. 

Never had a problem with it, I did bake it prior to use, and would use H2O2 at times when adding fresh water to the perlite.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 4, 2014)

TonightYou said:


> I always used perlite for water retention in my fruiting temperature to keep my humidity high.
> 
> Never had a problem with it, I did bake it prior to use, and would use H2O2 at times when adding fresh water to the perlite.


If you want it for RETENTION, Vermiculite works better.
It's like comparing Oasis to Sahara for cut flowers.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

OK. So bake ?: at what temp ?: and I had read to use the h202 after a few flushes ?: correct ?: 



TonightYou said:


> I always used perlite for water retention in my fruiting temperature to keep my humidity high.
> 
> Never had a problem with it, I did bake it prior to use, and would use H2O2 at times when adding fresh water to the perlite.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

HAHA!!  LOOK WHO TIT IS!!  How's bout you bro ?: lol


Bakatare666 said:


> If you want it for RETENTION, Vermiculite works better.
> It's like comparing Oasis to Sahara for cut flowers.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> HAHA!!  LOOK WHO TIT IS!!  How's bout you bro ?: lol


Who you calling "TIT"? LOL
Wasssup bro.
I'm gonna email you in a sec.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> If you want it for RETENTION, Vermiculite works better.
> It's like comparing Oasis to Sahara for cut flowers.


 yeah that's what I was thinking.. and have been reading. lol 



Bakatare666 said:


> Who you calling "TIT"? LOL
> Wasssup bro.
> I'm gonna email you in a sec.


 haha.. u   j/k bro.. Ok cool, I will sign in.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Mar 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> yeah that's what I was thinking.. and have been reading. lol
> 
> haha.. u  View attachment 3013650 j/k bro.. Ok cool, I will sign in.


Cool bro.
..........


----------



## technical dan (Mar 4, 2014)

philosopher's stones are storage bodies produced by some Psilocybes (and others) that contain actives and can be grown invitro so inject jar, wait, harvest you can but do not have to fruit the cultures to acquire actives. 

and dank you are going to need more of a lid for the wbs. Get some tyvek to use as a filter (jar lid with holes then tyvek with the ring keeping them on there), check out synthetic filter disks and silicon self healing injection ports (if you want serious lids) or at least some micropore tape. The dry verm layer that provides protection for brf jars isnt there with grain jars.


----------



## canndo (Mar 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Question. ?: You mean as my medium ?: in my fruiting chamber ?:


 
nowhere, it just harbors disease and has no real purpose, it is a bad hack, you cannot control humidity or co2 with the stuff.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, im working with what I was sent with the kit. lol so hell yeah, thanks 4 the future reference on the lids.  was super super duper careful this time. Al though the 1st go round the jars came pre sterile.


technical dan said:


> philosopher's stones are storage bodies produced by some Psilocybes (and others) that contain actives and can be grown invitro so inject jar, wait, harvest you can but do not have to fruit the cultures to acquire actives.
> 
> and dank you are going to need more of a lid for the wbs. Get some tyvek to use as a filter (jar lid with holes then tyvek with the ring keeping them on there), check out synthetic filter disks and silicon self healing injection ports (if you want serious lids) or at least some micropore tape. The dry verm layer that provides protection for brf jars isnt there with grain jars.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

ok. well what would you suggest to use as my medium for chamber once these have colonized ?: Also, did you take a look at jar#1 GT ?: Is that contaminant ?:


canndo said:


> nowhere, it just harbors disease and has no real purpose, it is a bad hack, you cannot control humidity or co2 with the stuff.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> ok. well what would you suggest to use as my medium for chamber once these have colonized ?: Also, did you take a look at jar#1 GT ?: Is that contaminant ?:


Yeah can someone try and confirm the growth in danks jar. From what I saw, doesnt look good.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

thats what I was thinking.  that small patch towards the bottom. The growth on the top looks fine 2 me.


JohnDoeOntario said:


> Yeah can someone try and confirm the growth in danks jar. From what I saw, doesnt look good.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> thats what I was thinking.  that small patch towards the bottom. The growth on the top looks fine 2 me.


Yeah top looks great. Bbbuuuuuutttttt the bottom looks of green mold. Sadly I think its over for that jar. BUT wait for an expert opinion


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 4, 2014)

DAMN! OK will do .. thanks bro. 


JohnDoeOntario said:


> Yeah top looks great. Bbbuuuuuutttttt the bottom looks of green mold. Sadly I think its over for that jar. BUT wait for an expert opinion


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 4, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> DAMN! OK will do .. thanks bro.


Np, hopefully im wrong.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 5, 2014)

I was hoping someone would answer while I was sleeping lol. How do the other jars look?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

BUMP.. Dang, still no positive answer as to if the jar#1 -GT is possible contaminated ?:  
also, if not use perlite as my medium in my fruiting chamber, exactly what should I go with ?:


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

**UPDATE** Jar#2 -GT is showing signs of growth as of this morning!  No signs of any of that pale green like is on jar#1.  So I take that as a + this morning..


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

The myc growth looks good, but that green is definitely mold. Don't even open the jar, just throw that whole jar in the trash *outside*! 

Looks like your moving along well here dank. Did you cook the WBS at all before PCing it? When I ran WBS, I found it was suggested to simmer the seed to allow it to absorb some moisture. If it works without simmering though I like removing extra steps when I can . Guess we'll see soon.


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> ok. well what would you suggest to use as my medium for chamber once these have colonized ?: Also, did you take a look at jar#1 GT ?: Is that contaminant ?:


 
use a plenum, nothing else is half as good. And that business of soaking everything is just silly.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Well shit. Thanks 4 confirmation. i had thought it was so I went ahead and just sit that 1 aside. The jar#2 of GT has a small patch starting on bottom, seems to look like cotton 2 me.. lol All nice & white, which is what I am looking 4 correct ?: Didnt simmer the WBS. Although I did wash 3 times, let sit in water after that for 15 minutes or so then gave it another quick rinse, & the PC did the same way. OK.. as 2 my medium to use in my fruiting chamber ?: I am getting mixed information as what to use .. lol Also I seen a few pictures a few pg's back that had Shrooms growing on a bible, burrito,etc' lol. How is that possible ?:


Thundercat said:


> The myc growth looks good, but that green is definitely mold. Don't even open the jar, just throw that whole jar in the trash *outside*!
> 
> Looks like your moving along well here dank. Did you cook the WBS at all before PCing it? When I ran WBS, I found it was suggested to simmer the seed to allow it to absorb some moisture. If it works without simmering though I like removing extra steps when I can . Guess we'll see soon.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

So its silly to wash your medium a few times ?: bc that's all that was done really, took 15 minutes to wash all the BS out and get it clean enough to use & pick out all the SS.


canndo said:


> use a plenum, nothing else is half as good. And that business of soaking everything is just silly.


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> So its silly to wash your medium a few times ?: bc that's all that was done really, took 15 minutes to wash all the BS out and get it clean enough to use & pick out all the SS.


 
no, it is silly to use any wet bedding to control humidity.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

That white cottony growth is definitely what you want Dank. I believe removing the sunflower seeds is because they can burst and are more likely to cause contams. I really don't know how "true" everything I've read or done was. I researched for several months, and then was directed through the process by a friend on here that sent me my spores and told me how HE did things. What he did seemed pretty well in line with what I'd been reading and so I began. I felt like I was pretty successful at a basic level. I never got into agar, or cloneing. I took a bunch of spore prints, and if I'm lucky they were clean. They've been stored away on foil un opened ever since I took them so maybe I'll be able to use them to start again some day.

As far as growing on other things. P cubensis is a very adaptable organism. If you give it the right conditions I believe it can grow in lots of places, on lots of things. What we generally try to do when growing them though is to use the best/most convenient methods and substrates. From my understanding manure is an outstanding growth medium, but personally I didn't want to mess with poop. Just like growing weed there are lots of ways to do it.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Im lost. lol I don't have any "wet bedding" yet. I haven't even decided on my medium to use in the fruiting chamber. I just have them in there (dry) where its a constant 80 to 82 degree's.


canndo said:


> no, it is silly to use any wet bedding to control humidity.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

OK cool. Thanks bro, very understandable.  I have my glove box already made for taking the spore prints. I suppose I need to brush up on the agar. You storing your prints in the fridge ?: that's where I had read to store any syringes for longer shelf life ?:


Thundercat said:


> That white cottony growth is definitely what you want Dank. I believe removing the sunflower seeds is because they can burst and are more likely to cause contams. I really don't know how "true" everything I've read or done was. I researched for several months, and then was directed through the process by a friend on here that sent me my spores and told me how HE did things. What he did seemed pretty well in line with what I'd been reading and so I began. I felt like I was pretty successful at a basic level. I never got into agar, or cloneing. I took a bunch of spore prints, and if I'm lucky they were clean. They've been stored away on foil un opened ever since I took them so maybe I'll be able to use them to start again some day.
> 
> As far as growing on other things. P cubensis is a very adaptable organism. If you give it the right conditions I believe it can grow in lots of places, on lots of things. What we generally try to do when growing them though is to use the best/most convenient methods and substrates. From my understanding manure is an outstanding growth medium, but personally I didn't want to mess with poop. Just like growing weed there are lots of ways to do it.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

My prints are simply in a box with my unused(empty) syringes. I have moved twice since my mushroom grow, I used to keep my syringes in the fridge, but it just wasn't practical to try to keep the prints in there the last 5 years. When I finally have my own house instead of renting, I am gonna have a mini fridge to keep my beans, spores, pollen, and anything else that I decide should be in there .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

I hear that bro & good idea 


Thundercat said:


> My prints are simply in a box with my unused(empty) syringes. I have moved twice since my mushroom grow, I used to keep my syringes in the fridge, but it just wasn't practical to try to keep the prints in there the last 5 years. When I finally have my own house instead of renting, I am gonna have a mini fridge to keep my beans, spores, pollen, and anything else that I decide should be in there .


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> My prints are simply in a box with my unused(empty) syringes. I have moved twice since my mushroom grow, I used to keep my syringes in the fridge, but it just wasn't practical to try to keep the prints in there the last 5 years. When I finally have my own house instead of renting, I am gonna have a mini fridge to keep my beans, spores, pollen, and anything else that I decide should be in there .



Spores come from the fruit fully hydrated. As they age, they get dehydrated, they are still viable but they will not germinate unless and until they are hydrated again. 5 year old spores will take some work to get going again. I have managed to get 10 year old ones going but it took using a vaccuum jar and a few days at low pressure in sterile water to get some action. However, one by one they will die, permanently so your once abundant cache of spores will slowly become sparce.

I have found that it makes sense to store syringes in ultra cool, simply because it keeps the water from destroying the spore - which it will, finally do. but prints need not be stored anywhere in the cold if you don't want. Remember however, a kitchen refridge is FILLED with contamination of every sort.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 5, 2014)

canndo said:


> Spores come from the fruit fully hydrated. As they age, they get dehydrated, they are still viable but they will not germinate unless and until they are hydrated again. 5 year old spores will take some work to get going again. I have managed to get 10 year old ones going but it took using a vaccuum jar and a few days at low pressure in sterile water to get some action. However, one by one they will die, permanently so your once abundant cache of spores will slowly become sparce.
> 
> I have found that it makes sense to store syringes in ultra cool, simply because it keeps the water from destroying the spore - which it will, finally do. but prints need not be stored anywhere in the cold if you don't want. Remember however, a kitchen refridge is FILLED with contamination of every sort.



Thats how I thought it kinda worked. I figured if I ever get around to trying to use these spores, I'd make the syringes, and let them rehydrate for a few days. Honestly I've always figured they were prolly a lost cause and I'd end up getting new ones. I also want to venture into agar next time so that I can isolate a monoculture.


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Im lost. lol I don't have any "wet bedding" yet. I haven't even decided on my medium to use in the fruiting chamber. I just have them in there (dry) where its a constant 80 to 82 degree's.




We were talking about your humidity system in your fruiting chamber. Many people use soaked pearlite (I don't like to use pearlte at all, for any purpose, mostly because it is white).


Now examine closely what you are attempting to do. You will be putting a soaked absorbant material at the base of a box that has holes in it.


What does your mushroom want? It wants very high co2 for the first part of its life, then ambient levels. It also wants in excess of 85 percent humidity, more likely 90 - 95. In order to stave off contamination, your mushroom needs gently flowing air as well, you will find that contamination usually occurs where the air is stagnant and then uses that as a foothold.

So what are you going to do? wet pearlite, holes, and "fanning" once or twice or three tmes a day is pitting one need against the other. The more you "fan" the less rh, the more holes, the less rh, the less you fan, the higher the CO2. If you so much as look at them, you will have to wait hours for your rh to level up and the air remains stagnant and becomes more co2 rich when you leave them alone.


The typical method used of big holes, stuffed with some sort of filter, with large amounts of water that harbors contaminations at the bottom, is a sad joke that people play on themselves.


You can NEVER manage the rh or the air flow with that system.

Now I know i am going to again get flack because hundreds of people here have used that method with success and because they are using a very forgiving species, of course, it works and so they are going to claim that, because it "worked" for them, it must be the best way or that I am insulting them for calling it silly. When you examine what needs to be done and compare it to the pearlite method, you will see how silly it is as well.

The fact is that there are far far better ways of not only controling rh within your chamber but giving your organism precisely what it needs in the way of air flow, co2, warmth and humidity with far less work and far more stability. This will net you the highest yields you can get from your substrate in the earliest time with the least amount of contamination for the longest time before you crash.


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Im lost. lol I don't have any "wet bedding" yet. I haven't even decided on my medium to use in the fruiting chamber. I just have them in there (dry) where its a constant 80 to 82 degree's.




We were talking about your humidity system in your fruiting chamber. Many people use soaked pearlite (I don't like to use pearlte at all, for any purpose, mostly because it is white).


Now examine closely what you are attempting to do. You will be putting a soaked absorbant material at the base of a box that has holes in it.


What does your mushroom want? It wants very high co2 for the first part of its life, then ambient levels. It also wants in excess of 85 percent humidity, more likely 90 - 95. In order to stave off contamination, your mushroom needs gently flowing air as well, you will find that contamination usually occurs where the air is stagnant and then uses that as a foothold.

So what are you going to do? wet pearlite, holes, and "fanning" once or twice or three tmes a day is pitting one need against the other. The more you "fan" the less rh, the more holes, the less rh, the less you fan, the higher the CO2. If you so much as look at them, you will have to wait hours for your rh to level up and the air remains stagnant and becomes more co2 rich when you leave them alone.


The typical method used of big holes, stuffed with some sort of filter, with large amounts of water that harbors contaminations at the bottom, is a sad joke that people play on themselves.


You can NEVER manage the rh or the air flow with that system.

Now I know i am going to again get flack because hundreds of people here have used that method with success and because they are using a very forgiving species, of course, it works and so they are going to claim that, because it "worked" for them, it must be the best way or that I am insulting them for calling it silly. When you examine what needs to be done and compare it to the pearlite method, you will see how silly it is as well.
fact is that there are far far better ways of not only controling rh within your chamber but giving your organism precisely what it needs in the way of air flow, co2, warmth and humidity with far less work and far more stability. This will net you the highest yields you can get from your substrate in the earliest time with the least amount of contamination for the longest time before you crash.


The


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Thats how I thought it kinda worked. I figured if I ever get around to trying to use these spores, I'd make the syringes, and let them rehydrate for a few days. Honestly I've always figured they were prolly a lost cause and I'd end up getting new ones. I also want to venture into agar next time so that I can isolate a monoculture.



Monocultures are infinitely superior once you get to finding a strain that you really like. You can do you isolation on agar or you can simply take a clone of a mushroom that you like - but the best way to propagate that clone is agar.


----------



## TonightYou (Mar 5, 2014)

canndo said:


> We were talking about your humidity system in your fruiting chamber. Many people use soaked pearlite (I don't like to use pearlte at all, for any purpose, mostly because it is white).
> 
> 
> Now examine closely what you are attempting to do. You will be putting a soaked absorbant material at the base of a box that has holes in it.
> ...


I admit that was my method and it worked, quite well might I add with no problems at that stage. not taking offense, even though I'm not cultivating anymore, what's the best way in keeping the conditions right? Just seemed that keeping the humidity up with frequent air exchange was key for a good bountiful harvest. 

I had a large rubber made tub with a heat pad on low which evaporated the water with h2o2 in it to attempt to prevent contamination and used a computer fan modified on a timer for air exchange (I do see your point, I'm not contesting it, my friend used a mister for a much larger setup inside an enclosed rack with plastic around it using a a fan for air exchange on a timer, the setup was really slick)


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

Still mo plenum. You can build a mini plenum for 50 bucks or a precise one for about a bill. Mine will perform as little as 1 replacement per hour to 8, humidity from 80 to 100 in one percent increments to as many as three hundred cubic feet, depending on excange rates. I only have to service it every three days
you don't need that capacity unless you are doing home grows of eatables like oysters or shaggies. There is a picture of my plenum on this site somewhere. You can even control temps that way but I prefer to have a large differential between my substrate and the surrounding atmosphere.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

OK. What do you yourself use as a medium in your fruiting chamber ?: Also do you place it in a tote ?: Or something else ?: And a plenum I seen/read about is running around $350-$425 US. 
Would you happen to have a link to how to construct one ?: I could see how it would work much better then the previous method.


canndo said:


> We were talking about your humidity system in your fruiting chamber. Many people use soaked pearlite (I don't like to use pearlte at all, for any purpose, mostly because it is white).
> 
> 
> Now examine closely what you are attempting to do. You will be putting a soaked absorbant material at the base of a box that has holes in it.
> ...





canndo said:


> Still mo plenum. You can build a mini plenum for 50 bucks or a precise one for about a bill. Mine will perform as little as 1 replacement per hour to 8, humidity from 80 to 100 in one percent increments to as many as three hundred cubic feet, depending on excange rates. I only have to service it every three days
> you don't need that capacity unless you are doing home grows of eatables like oysters or shaggies. There is a picture of my plenum on this site somewhere. You can even control temps that way but I prefer to have a large differential between my substrate and the surrounding atmosphere.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Is this something like you where talking about ?:


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 5, 2014)

Also, for this small of a scale, wouldn't this work ?: Not suggesting it would work as good as a plenum or anything.  just seen this and thought it might work for this size of grow http://out-grow.com/cultivation-equipment-c-1/tropic-aire-humidifier-p-140.html


canndo said:


> Still mo plenum. You can build a mini plenum for 50 bucks or a precise one for about a bill. Mine will perform as little as 1 replacement per hour to 8, humidity from 80 to 100 in one percent increments to as many as three hundred cubic feet, depending on excange rates. I only have to service it every three days
> you don't need that capacity unless you are doing home grows of eatables like oysters or shaggies. There is a picture of my plenum on this site somewhere. You can even control temps that way but I prefer to have a large differential between my substrate and the surrounding atmosphere.


----------



## canndo (Mar 5, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Is this something like you where talking about ?: View attachment 3014586


that is a laminar air flow hood, while it is extremely handy for sterile with, it is not what I am talking about.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Also, for this small of a scale, wouldn't this work ?: Not suggesting it would work as good as a plenum or anything.  just seen this and thought it might work for this size of grow http://out-grow.com/cultivation-equipment-c-1/tropic-aire-humidifier-p-140.html


i love that mini humidifier. i think it would be perfect for a small grow.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 6, 2014)

canndo said:


> that is a laminar air flow hood, while it is extremely handy for sterile with, it is not what I am talking about.


 oh ok. sorry bout that.. I found a plenum after I had signed off last night. 



DCobeen said:


> i love that mini humidifier. i think it would be perfect for a small grow.


 Yeah, thats what I went with.. Well this --> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019IJXD2/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


and also purchased a high powered air pump to make sure the terrain has good air flow/exchange on a higher lps. http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-AAPA45L-20-Watt-Commercial-Outlets/dp/B002JPRNOU/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1394125052&sr=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=high+lps+air+pump


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> oh ok. sorry bout that.. I found a plenum after I had signed off last night.
> 
> Yeah, thats what I went with.. Well this --> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019IJXD2/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



What are you making? You can make a SGFC or Monotub very cheap.


----------



## canndo (Mar 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> oh ok. sorry bout that.. I found a plenum after I had signed off last night.
> 
> Yeah, thats what I went with.. Well this --> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0019IJXD2/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


You either have to calculate the free space in your fruiting chamber or have variable pump speed. You don't want more than three or four air exchanges in your box. Even at a humidity of 100 percent, high air movement will dry your fruit before it grows properly or stunt them just after they pin.

Figure the free space of your chamber and the cfm of your pump. i am not sure that your humidifier is variable either, but that may be enough for you.

There are a few ways to make a decent plenum. Get yourself a couple of those ultrasonic misters, put them in a bowl in a sealed or semisealed bin with an aquarium pump. Make a hole in the bin with a hole drill, save the disk and attach it to the side of the hole so that you can swing it or slide it open or closed - like a flue.


A better way is to get a humidifier at Wallmart, and put THAT, along with an air pump in the bin, run the tubes to your closed fruiting chamber (NO holes), so that you create a slight positive pressure - driving out contminations and preconditioning the air at whatever humidity you want. The humidifier has a tank on it that should last you several days. that "fanning" simply sends spores of whathave you all over your crop, over and over again.


I just looked at your pump - 45 liters per minute? You want an exchange rate of 1 to 4 per hour. If your bin is 45 liters, then you will be doing 60 exchanges an hour. (if I read that pump right) I doubt you have a bin big enough for that. Better hope you use a gang of valves. Oh, and you will have another problem - that pump is going to get hot. It seems as though you are pumping ambient air through your humidifyer so you can leave the unit outside (no plenum), but you are going to be driving heated air through your little humidifier and will lose control over the temperature in your chamber. Furthermore, if you are driving heavily humidified warm air into your chamber, the temperature will cause the water to condense on the sides. You want to do everything you can to avoid condensation, it is the perfect way to not only catch foreign spores but spread them to your grow AND supersaturate bits of your growing surface, just right for those spores to germinate.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 6, 2014)

*The terrarium. I am adding the **Terrarium Humidifier and also a air pump w/45 lpm. for good air exchange through the box. *


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Cool deal. 

, run the tubes to your closed fruiting chamber (NO holes), so that you create a slight positive pressure - driving out contamination and preconditioning the air at whatever humidity you want. The humidifier has a tank on it that should last you several days. 

that's what I was thinking. Some way to "push" all the old "possible contaminates out". I was thinking about putting a small valve towards the bottom for the air exchange. ?: The box is one of caligrow kits small ones. I was just thinking about getting one of those huge ass totes from wal-mart. Should work dont you think ?:​







canndo said:


> You either have to calculate the free space in your fruiting chamber or have variable pump speed. You don't want more than three or four air exchanges in your box. Even at a humidity of 100 percent, high air movement will dry your fruit before it grows properly or stunt them just after they pin.
> 
> Figure the free space of your chamber and the cfm of your pump. i am not sure that your humidifier is variable either, but that may be enough for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## canndo (Mar 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Cool deal.
> 
> , run the tubes to your closed fruiting chamber (NO holes), so that you create a slight positive pressure - driving out contamination and preconditioning the air at whatever humidity you want. The humidifier has a tank on it that should last you several days.
> 
> that's what I was thinking. Some way to "push" all the old "possible contaminates out". I was thinking about putting a small valve towards the bottom for the air exchange. ?: The box is one of caligrow kits small ones. I was just thinking about getting one of those huge ass totes from wal-mart. Should work dont you think ?:​




If you really want to do this right, stay totaly modular, but that won't work for you now. That pump, if it is in liters per minute is far too big in my opinion. If you get a bin, try to get the darkest one you can. Then you can either cut a "skylite" in the top or mount a small flurescent in the lid and put that on a timer. You are doing cakes, so it isn't as important but should you ever go larger, it's nice to have total control over your light as well. Those blue bins are HORRIBLE as they tend to let the exact specrum of light through to your crop regardless of whether you want it or not.


----------



## canndo (Mar 6, 2014)

And in case you are wondering - those pumps will ALL pump 100 percent humid air for years and years with no harm to the pump.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, I had purchased for use on other project to, so hopefully using 3 or 4 of the air sites will cut down on the flow a little. Using it more so for air exchange. And the mini reptile fogger for the humidity. Yeah, lol thats just about all they have (wal mart) is those huge ass totes (blue) in color. Maybe I could find a "black one". Either that or just get 2 and drop one into the other..


canndo said:


> If you really want to do this right, stay totaly modular, but that won't work for you now. That pump, if it is in liters per minute is far too big in my opinion. If you get a bin, try to get the darkest one you can. Then you can either cut a "skylite" in the top or mount a small flurescent in the lid and put that on a timer. You are doing cakes, so it isn't as important but should you ever go larger, it's nice to have total control over your light as well. Those blue bins are HORRIBLE as they tend to let the exact specrum of light through to your crop regardless of whether you want it or not.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's a few pictures. Looks as if another strain is showing sings of colonization. Mexican jar#1 ->  Signs of colonization (Mexican jar#1) -> Mexican jar#1 ->  Golden teacher jar#2 --> signs of colonization ->


----------



## canndo (Mar 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well, I had purchased for use on other project to, so hopefully using 3 or 4 of the air sites will cut down on the flow a little. Using it more so for air exchange. And the mini reptile fogger for the humidity. Yeah, lol thats just about all they have (wal mart) is those huge ass totes (blue) in color. Maybe I could find a "black one". Either that or just get 2 and drop one into the other..



Home depot. I don't think you will be able to use but one line with the humidifier you are getting. So you get it? NO aparatus is in your fruiting chamber but a tube? I have found that it is wise to put tiny holes along the length of the tube after it enters your chamber, and blocking the end of the tube, this creates a more even flow across your entire bed.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 6, 2014)

Yup.. got it.  air line in box, not machine. lol Thanks.. I found a dark "brown" tote in the closet. Wife is going to kick my ass 4 using it, has all her quilts and stuff in it. lol Oh well. Looks like its going to go to "better" use. lol


canndo said:


> Home depot. I don't think you will be able to use but one line with the humidifier you are getting. So you get it? NO aparatus is in your fruiting chamber but a tube? I have found that it is wise to put tiny holes along the length of the tube after it enters your chamber, and blocking the end of the tube, this creates a more even flow across your entire bed.


----------



## technical dan (Mar 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3013518


yeah that jar is contaminated


----------



## canndo (Mar 6, 2014)

technical dan said:


> yeah that jar is contaminated


Not only that, but if those were presterilized, then they didn't do a very good job. Highly unlikely that the errant spore lighted that far down in the jar from a ban innoculation.


----------



## JohnDoeOntario (Mar 6, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here's a few pictures. Looks as if another strain is showing sings of colonization. Mexican jar#1 -> View attachment 3015019 Signs of colonization (Mexican jar#1) ->View attachment 3015020 Mexican jar#1 -> View attachment 3015021 Golden teacher jar#2 -->View attachment 3015022 signs of colonization -> View attachment 3015023


The last few pages blew my mind a bit. Glad to see some progress, sorry about the first jar. Hopefully the one and only. Cant wait to see your fruiting chamber,


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah, well they "said" they where pre sterilized, however with it becoming contaminated all the way near that 1 jars bottom, I don't see how that jar was sterilized. The others haven't showed any signs of contamination. The 4 new jars I just made (Popcorn & WBS) have already started showing signs of colonization, not 1 sign of contamination as of today and they aren't even a week old. Very small fuzz(colonization) starting on separate pieces of Popcorn.


canndo said:


> Not only that, but if those were presterilized, then they didn't do a very good job.  Highly unlikely that the errant spore lighted that far down in the jar from a ban innoculation.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 10, 2014)

I never trust when they say its sterile. i always run boiling water through mine when im gonna can. so that is best practice Dank. see germs and bacteria cant live above 180 degrees F. so if you boil water and submerge them in it them remove and sit upside down on paper towel then load and use it you will be allot better off. 




~Dankster~420 said:


> Yeah, well they "said" they where pre sterilized, however with it becoming contaminated all the way near that 1 jars bottom, I don't see how that jar was sterilized. The others haven't showed any signs of contamination. The 4 new jars I just made (Popcorn & WBS) have already started showing signs of colonization, not 1 sign of contamination as of today and they aren't even a week old. Very small fuzz(colonization) starting on separate pieces of Popcorn.


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 10, 2014)

There's plenty that can live in 180F water. I don't know how well they do in conditions favorable to mushies but there are absolutely things that can survive that. Actually sterilizing things is pretty tough. There's a reason pressure cookers are really the standard. Boiling at 15psi for an extended period of time is probably the easiest way to be sure. But it's getting contaminated by your environment as soon as you open it.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 10, 2014)

anemones live beside volcanic vents miles below the ocean..pressure and heat cant kill everything,everytime..i allways have taken a little failure in the equation..if you want 5 jars,make 8..if they all are fine,choose the best 5..better than having less than you wanted...


----------



## canndo (Mar 11, 2014)

It is a game of numbers, certain endospores can survive high, dry heat. Moist heat will kill a large percentage of them in a few minutes, a few more in more time, and so on. Further, just because your PC is up to pressure doesn't mean every thing is at 250. The denser the material, the tighter your PC is packed, the longer it takes to kill every endospore. when I do large bags of grain I go an hour and a half after normalization (no longer having to dick with the heat settings). You can also germamate the spores by soaking your Substrate for a day or so, making them more liable to be killed. Endospores are tough little suckers.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh i am seeing the light. dont run towards the light no oh its only my hps whew. joking. I am following you. if you dont have a sterile clean room you will get contamination no matter what so just make more and plan to loose a few. 



canndo said:


> It is a game of numbers, certain endospores can survive high, dry heat. Moist heat will kill a large percentage of them in a few minutes, a few more in more time, and so on. Further, just because your PC is up to pressure doesn't mean every thing is at 250. The denser the material, the tighter your PC is packed, the longer it takes to kill every endospore. when I do large bags of grain I go an hour and a half after normalization (no longer having to dick with the heat settings). You can also germamate the spores by soaking your Substrate for a day or so, making them more liable to be killed. Endospores are tough little suckers.


----------



## technical dan (Mar 11, 2014)

and minimize your losses by having good sterile technique


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 12, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I never trust when they say its sterile. i always run boiling water through mine when im gonna can. so that is best practice Dank. see germs and bacteria cant live above 180 degrees F. so if you boil water and submerge them in it them remove and sit upside down on paper towel then load and use it you will be allot better off.


yeah, I have been using a pressure cooker. The new jars/cakes I made up using the WBS & PC I have yet to see any signs of contaminate period.  All 4 jars/cakes are already showing signs of colonization (way before their pre sterile jars). So from now on I will be making my own. I started seeing growth out of both WBS cakes before the PC cakes. However now the PC cakes have took over and are spreading. 2 out of the six jars that I had received with the grow kit are looking contaminated. Thats another reason why I went ahead and made up the 4 extra jars.  I have 2 of the pre sterile jars that's not showing any signs of being inoculated at all. So I will have to set those aside while the ones fully colonized are in the fruiting chamber. I received my reptile mister & air pump yesterday, so now all we are waiting on is the cakes to fully colonize.


----------



## canndo (Mar 12, 2014)

The biggest pro lem wit substrate "concoctions" is that you can't shake them. Now all you can do is wait, if you were using a whole grain, you would be on to the next step already, and, your substrate would not be unevenly consumed.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 12, 2014)

On with the show.  I just made up 3 new jars. 2 of the 3 I used BRF & V + H20 mix. The 3rd out of 3 I used the some new WBS. I just received in 3 new strains. More Golden teachers, Pesa, & Golf Coast. I will be inoculating those 3 cakes as soon as they cool from being sterilized. All the others have been colonizing slowly but surely.  Looks like the popcorn & wild bird seed cakes are moving along faster then the previous ones inoculated before them. Mexican -> 24K -> 24 K ->  Golden Teacher ->  Mexican ->  colonizing jars ->  reptile fogger for terrarium when ready ->  

again, thanks 4 following the grow..


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 12, 2014)

sweet fogger wow. i love it.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 12, 2014)

sweet getter done dank, love this thread good job playa


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 13, 2014)

YUP.. Thanks.  I was thinking after reading what all Canado had wrote. That they need higher humidity, and its hard to get the humidity high having to take the lid off the box. So I was thinking to myself. lol  If I where a Shroom, what and or where would I like to live. I was thinking about trying to create a "amazon" environment 4 them, went and purchased 2 big dark totes, got the fogger in, and also the air pump. Going to start working on the terrarium today.


DCobeen said:


> sweet fogger wow. i love it.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks bro.. Sheww.. I'm trying. lol. 


bigworm6969 said:


> sweet getter done dank, love this thread good job playa


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 13, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> YUP.. Thanks.  I was thinking after reading what all Canado had wrote. That they need higher humidity, and its hard to get the humidity high having to take the lid off the box. So I was thinking to myself. lol  If I where a Shroom, what and or where would I like to live. I was thinking about trying to create a "amazon" environment 4 them, went and purchased 2 big dark totes, got the fogger in, and also the air pump. Going to start working on the terrarium today.


Im telling ya man, you can save so much money by building a SGFC if your just doing cakes. Its also good for bulk trays. I am currently running 2 SGFCs and they are a constant 99% humidity . No foggers, air pumps, etc etc etc needed.


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Im telling ya man, you can save so much money by building a SGFC if your just doing cakes. Its also good for bulk trays. I am currently running 2 SGFCs and they are a constant 99% humidity . No foggers, air pumps, etc etc etc needed.


 
but you give up control of your fruiting space. And what if you want 95 percent? And how do you manage air exchange? His fogger is akin to the plenum I was talking about and is far superior to other humidity approaches.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 13, 2014)

canndo said:


> but you give up control of your fruiting space. And what if you want 95 percent? And how do you manage air exchange? His fogger is akin to the plenum I was talking about and is far superior to other humidity approaches.


I manage air control by fanning 4-5 times a day. I can let my humidity drop into the 90-95% region if I dont mist the perlite as frequently as I do. Heres a pic of a terrarium setup I seen and boy oh boy...its fucking SCARY!









I would be afraid to open that terrarium! Id literally throw the entire thing away lol! WTF is that stuff!?


----------



## technical dan (Mar 13, 2014)

cobweb mold. I read something (not primary lit.) saying that it is/ could be a parasitic mold that uses the intended culture as a host since the person said they (and I) have never seen pics of cobweb on grains and that have not been inoculated with anything else (the person tried to noc them up with tissue transfers).


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok, I didn't even get past page 2 before the questions started forming in my melon ..... so I apologize if this has been covered already, but would mushrooms do well in a marijuana grow environment? With the CO2 that they put off it seems like a great companion to grow along side herb.

I'd like to try shrooms again. I only did them one time, and ate an 1/8'th by myself per the advice of my buddy ..... and holy shit was I messed up. I couldn't even move after a while. Trippy and amazing, but too overwhelming for me. I'm thinking if I were to try them again a more modest amount might give me an all together different experience (maybe?).


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> I manage air control by fanning 4-5 times a day. I can let my humidity drop into the 90-95% region if I dont mist the perlite as frequently as I do. Heres a pic of a terrarium setup I seen and boy oh boy...its fucking SCARY!
> 
> View attachment 3021636
> 
> ...


 
the point of a plenum is consistancy and control. The op can manage co2 levels to a precise degree and still have small, smooth airflow over the entire growing surface, he can also reduce levels of contamination by placing a filter on the plenum intake and keeping a slight positive pressure in the fruiting chamber. All this makes for optimal yield in the shortest time possible. He can even go away for several days at a time.

and, we agree. That grow should never again be opened if the grower has any intention of growing in his space or house again.


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

technical dan said:


> cobweb mold. I read something (not primary lit.) saying that it is/ could be a parasitic mold that uses the intended culture as a host since the person said they (and I) have never seen pics of cobweb on grains and that have not been inoculated with anything else (the person tried to noc them up with tissue transfers).


I have never seen cobweb grow on anything but overly wet casing, and then, as you suspect, on fruit.


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Ok, I didn't even get past page 2 before the questions started forming in my melon ..... so I apologize if this has been covered already, but would mushrooms do well in a marijuana grow environment? With the CO2 that they put off it seems like a great companion to grow along side herb.
> 
> I'd like to try shrooms again. I only did them one time, and ate an 1/8'th by myself per the advice of my buddy ..... and holy shit was I messed up. I couldn't even move after a while. Trippy and amazing, but too overwhelming for me. I'm thinking if I were to try them again a more modest amount might give me an all together different experience (maybe?).


 
the problem with growing in plant space is that in order to help induce fruiting, those high levels of co2 must be brought to low levels
. I have seen and experimented with wood loving mold in vented bags in order to raise co2 levels in the room. My problem was a steep curve. We got noticeable increases in co2 for a week or so, then a quick drop as the substrate was consumed. I think it would have worked better using a more coarse substrate.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 13, 2014)

canndo said:


> the problem with growing in plant space is that in order to help induce fruiting, those high levels of co2 must be brought to low levels
> . I have seen and experimented with wood loving mold in vented bags in order to raise co2 levels in the room. My problem was a steep curve. We got noticeable increases in co2 for a week or so, then a quick drop as the substrate was consumed. I think it would have worked better using a more coarse substrate.


I see. Just wondering since those "Exhale" CO2 bags are just mushrooms ...... so I figured why not grow some special mushrooms if the concept worked.

Thanks for the response


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 13, 2014)

canndo said:


> the point of a plenum is consistancy and control. The op can manage co2 levels to a precise degree and still have small, smooth airflow over the entire growing surface, he can also reduce levels of contamination by placing a filter on the plenum intake and keeping a slight positive pressure in the fruiting chamber. All this makes for optimal yield in the shortest time possible. He can even go away for several days at a time.
> 
> and, we agree. That grow should never again be opened if the grower has any intention of growing in his space or house again.


That is very interesting. Seems like less maintenance then constantly fanning and misting.


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> That is very interesting. Seems like less maintenance then constantly fanning and misting.



As I said when I first suggested a plenum, the organism we are talking about will grow in spite of the grower, that is why PF Tec works. If you are doing a one off, small scale grow, fanning is just fine, high rh is ok, high co2 will work. But if you are a perfectionist trying to get yourself in sync with fungi Perfecti,then you make it your business to be precise. I am fascinated at the care and attention that so many pot growers lavish on their girls, they want to learn to think like the plant and many - probably including yourself, gain an affinity and sensitivity to their precious plants. Yet I encounter some of these very same people not doing the same with mushrooms. When in fact, you may come to believe that mushrooms, especially magic ones are more intelligent" than marijuana (NOW what sort of posts are we going to get?). I am not faulting you at all, Your grow worked - didn't it. But this guy was just starting out and I wanted him to get into the mindset.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 13, 2014)

I would have read it but i got high. hows it going all and i can say is there is allot of great info here. Canndo seems to know his stuff. Canndo hit us with more pics bro. while we wait for dank to get his going. do you have that tia mix you was talking about? Show me some magic bro.


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> I would have read it but i got high. hows it going all and i can say is there is allot of great info here. Canndo seems to know his stuff. Canndo hit us with more pics bro. while we wait for dank to get his going. do you have that tia mix you was talking about? Show me some magic bro.



All I can show you are retreads of pics I published log ago. I no longer grow the magic ones, concentrating on legal varieties now. Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 13, 2014)

sweet. i love the shrooms. magic and reg. grill one ans serve ontop a steak with grilled garlic and whole onion omg. i love taking and soaking stuff in EVOO not the mushrroom but the rest. im getting hungry lmao im so fing high i dont know what i just said lmao. ill read it tomorrow.



canndo said:


> All I can show you are retreads of pics I published log ago. I no longer grow the magic ones, concentrating on legal varieties now. Let me see if I can find them.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 13, 2014)

canndo said:


> As I said when I first suggested a plenum, the organism we are talking about will grow in spite of the grower, that is why PF Tec works. If you are doing a one off, small scale grow, fanning is just fine, high rh is ok, high co2 will work. But if you are a perfectionist trying to get yourself in sync with fungi Perfecti,then you make it your business to be precise. I am fascinated at the care and attention that so many pot growers lavish on their girls, they want to learn to think like the plant and many - probably including yourself, gain an affinity and sensitivity to their precious plants. Yet I encounter some of these very same people not doing the same with mushrooms. When in fact, you may come to believe that mushrooms, especially magic ones are more intelligent" than marijuana (NOW what sort of posts are we going to get?). I am not faulting you at all, Your grow worked - didn't it. But this guy was just starting out and I wanted him to get into the mindset.


Oh man I never thought you were putting me down. You make very good points and I love reading what you have to write brother! I took some SERIOUS time learning cannabis! I have to admit, I kinda rushed into mushrooms. I would say intelligently speaking Cannabis and Mushrooms would be on the same frequency being they are both gifts of nature that serve different purposes however both heal and teach. Heres one grow I am very fond of, started from seed outdoors. You really hit home with the points you made. I now want to perfect a method that suits the mushrooms as their natural environment would vs them growing in spite of the conditions I give them. I bet Dank will have an awesome first grow! How do you feel about monotubs? Should I make one or build a different style fruiting set up?


----------



## technical dan (Mar 13, 2014)

canndo said:


> I have never seen cobweb grow on anything but overly wet casing, and then, as you suspect, on fruit.


hmm. I luckily have not seen any yet so I dont really know anything about it just something I read. It seems similar to another something I read saying that the spore vendors' grows provide a vector for fungi viruses to distribute and grow endemically with hobbyists.


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

technical dan said:


> hmm. I luckily have not seen any yet so I dont really know anything about it just something I read. It seems similar to another something I read saying that the spore vendors' grows provide a vector for fungi viruses to distribute and grow endemically with hobbyists.


I suspect that most spores 
come from a central location. Think about it
it is illegal in all states to grow mushrooms and one can only get ongoingly fresh spores from fresh fruit. These sites are all open and public it is unwise and unlikely for these public stores to be closely associated with live growers, so if they are replenishing their stocks then they must surely be either flaunting the law or their spores are eminating from some place where growing fruit is less frowned upon. Perhaps offshore. Could it be that each enterprise has its own offshore facility? Or have they simply managed to evade detection for years?


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Oh man I never thought you were putting me down. You make very good points and I love reading what you have to write brother! I took some SERIOUS time learning cannabis! I have to admit, I kinda rushed into mushrooms. I would say intelligently speaking Cannabis and Mushrooms would be on the same frequency being they are both gifts of nature that serve different purposes however both heal and teach. Heres one grow I am very fond of, started from seed outdoors. You really hit home with the points you made. I now want to perfect a method that suits the mushrooms as their natural environment would vs them growing in spite of the conditions I give them. I bet Dank will have an awesome first grow! How do you feel about monotubs? Should I make one or build a different style fruiting set up?


 
use modular fruiting chambers and a plenum. This sort of system is infinitely scalable, contamination resistant and adaptable to any sort of growing area, closet, bedroom, shed, house or even larger areas.


----------



## canndo (Mar 13, 2014)

technical dan said:


> hmm. I luckily have not seen any yet so I dont really know anything about it just something I read. It seems similar to another something I read saying that the spore vendors' grows provide a vector for fungi viruses to distribute and grow endemically with hobbyists.


the only thing uglier than cobweb mold is mites. Or maybe one of the cancer causing molds. Get those and you will have to consider moving. Once in a while you may encounter a person who bears a personal microflora load that is like an ongoing curse. What ever they touch, no matter what their personal hygine, they will ruin your environment. I find those who brew beer tend to be culprets.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> I manage air control by fanning 4-5 times a day. I can let my humidity drop into the 90-95% region if I dont mist the perlite as frequently as I do. Heres a pic of a terrarium setup I seen and boy oh boy...its fucking SCARY!
> 
> View attachment 3021636
> 
> ...


 Thanks. Well, the reason I went with the setup like I did/have is because I didn't want to have to keep opening the terrarium up just to fan allowing possible contaminates to get a foot hold is all. Maybe one day when I get a few grows under my belt I would go on and stop using the cakes and just go with bulk bags. I was wondering how some go about it anyways. ?: What do they do when growing larger scale ?: Do they just squirt the spores into the medium in the huge bags and let sit (and use the bag as the terrarium) ?: Need to do more studying. Also, I was wondering about one part of taking the spore prints. ?: I have some propylene glycol. Will that work to put the prints in and use in my syringes when making them up ?: Or will I need to purchase or make some agar ?: 



st0wandgrow said:


> Ok, I didn't even get past page 2 before the questions started forming in my melon ..... so I apologize if this has been covered already, but would mushrooms do well in a marijuana grow environment? With the CO2 that they put off it seems like a great companion to grow along side herb.
> 
> I'd like to try shrooms again. I only did them one time, and ate an 1/8'th by myself per the advice of my buddy ..... and holy shit was I messed up. I couldn't even move after a while. Trippy and amazing, but too overwhelming for me. I'm thinking if I were to try them again a more modest amount might give me an all together different experience (maybe?).


 Thanks 4 stopping in and checking out what I have going thus far. Much appreciated. Maybe on your next trip, just don't eat as much, and maybe you wont have such a bad experience. I sure know all about BAD trips. Sheww.. lol 



JJ05 said:


> That is very interesting. Seems like less maintenance then constantly fanning and misting.


 Yeah the constant fanning & misting is what I was trying to eliminate.  



canndo said:


> As I said when I first suggested a plenum, the organism we are talking about will grow in spite of the grower, that is why PF Tec works. If you are doing a one off, small scale grow, fanning is just fine, high rh is ok, high co2 will work. But if you are a perfectionist trying to get yourself in sync with fungi Perfecti,then you make it your business to be precise. I am fascinated at the care and attention that so many pot growers lavish on their girls, they want to learn to think like the plant and many - probably including yourself, gain an affinity and sensitivity to their precious plants. Yet I encounter some of these very same people not doing the same with mushrooms. When in fact, you may come to believe that mushrooms, especially magic ones are more intelligent" than marijuana (NOW what sort of posts are we going to get?). I am not faulting you at all, Your grow worked - didn't it. But this guy was just starting out and I wanted him to get into the mindset.


 Thanks for all your help bro. I would LOVE to see any of your work, being old or new. I don't mind even if its regular Mushrooms.  Post away.. 





canndo said:


> I suspect that most spores
> come from a central location. Think about it
> it is illegal in all states to grow mushrooms and one can only get ongoingly fresh spores from fresh fruit. These sites are all open and public it is unwise and unlikely for these public stores to be closely associated with live growers, so if they are replenishing their stocks then they must surely be either flaunting the law or their spores are eminating from some place where growing fruit is less frowned upon. Perhaps offshore. Could it be that each enterprise has its own offshore facility? Or have they simply managed to evade detection for years?


 Its gotta be that they are maybe avoiding detection, you would think. lol


----------



## rocko369 (Mar 14, 2014)

Why can't I see any pictures

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 14, 2014)

canndo said:


> the only thing uglier than cobweb mold is mites. Or maybe one of the cancer causing molds. Get those and you will have to consider moving. Once in a while you may encounter a person who bears a personal microflora load that is like an ongoing curse. What ever they touch, no matter what their personal hygine, they will ruin your environment. I find those who brew beer tend to be culprets.


Cancer causing mold! Holy shit...what do we look for?


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 14, 2014)

canndo said:


> I suspect that most spores
> come from a central location. Think about it
> it is illegal in all states to grow mushrooms and one can only get ongoingly fresh spores from fresh fruit. These sites are all open and public it is unwise and unlikely for these public stores to be closely associated with live growers, so if they are replenishing their stocks then they must surely be either flaunting the law or their spores are eminating from some place where growing fruit is less frowned upon. Perhaps offshore. Could it be that each enterprise has its own offshore facility? Or have they simply managed to evade detection for years?



I always wondered how vendors contstanlty keep a fresh supply of spores lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> Why can't I see any pictures
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Rollitup mobile app


 Hmm. I have NO clue as to why your not able to see the pictures. Just so you know, you have to be logged in to view pictures. I hope that helps. 



JJ05 said:


> I always wondered how vendors contstanlty keep a fresh supply of spores lol


 Hey.. I believe you may have missed my ?: How, and or do you make agar ?: Also will the 

propylene glycol work for making the spore syringes, or do I need the agar ?: Thanks again.​


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok guys/gals. In case you may be new to the thread here. I went ahead and made up 3 new cakes day before yesterday. Out of the 6 total jars/cakes I started with, 3 out of the 6 look to be contaminated. The other 3 are working on colonization now. Slowly but surely  The 3 new strains I decided to go with was as follows: Golf Coast, more Golden Teachers being the 2 jars that had GT ended up being contaminated. Also last but not least Pes Hawaiian. I went with the BRF + V I made up for 2 out of the 3 jars, and the last jar#3 I used more of the WBS as the mediums. I am really liking how fast the growth has come on the jars/cakes made up of the WBS & popcorn! Colonization sure started a hell of allot quicker in the jars I made vs the "pre - sterile" jars that came with the kit.  

Anyways, here's the pictures where I prepared the last 3 jars/cakes and inoculated them. Spores: Golf Coast,Golden Teacher, & Pes Hawaiian.  After sterilization of the 3 new jars  worked on stove door  made sure to sterilize w/heat after and between each inoculation  Popcorn/ 24K spores.  previous pre -sterile cake from kit/Mexican spore Wild bird seed cake/24K spores 


Again guys, thanks 4 following, and all the help is much appreciated. Couldn't/ didn't have time last night to get to work on the new fruiting chamber. I will be hopefully getting that going this evening. Should still have plenty of time by the looks of the 1st jars/cakes before its ( fruiting chamber) is needed.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hmm. I have NO clue as to why your not able to see the pictures. Just so you know, you have to be logged in to view pictures. I hope that helps.
> 
> Hey.. I believe you may have missed my ?: How, and or do you make agar ?: Also will the
> 
> propylene glycol work for making the spore syringes, or do I need the agar ?: Thanks again.​


Sorry brother! I did over read it. Agar is WAY beyond me. I havnt even taken a spore print yet but I may with my current harvest. Have you taken any spore prints as of yet?


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is my current set up. Took this just now for ya.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

IgnacioKa said:


> zielona kawa


 Whats green tea got to do with Shrooms ?: lol 



JJ05 said:


> Sorry brother! I did over read it. Agar is WAY beyond me. I haven't even taken a spore print yet but I may with my current harvest. Have you taken any spore prints as of yet?


 It's all good buddy. I have yet to grow my 1st Shroom  So all of this is new to me. Although I have been studying my arse off! I will go ahead and read up on the making of the agar, and or if the 



propylene glycol will work for making the spore syringes. I will post my results so you can have that for reference if you ever do plan on taking prints in the future . 

​







JJ05 said:


> Here is my current set up. Took this just now for ya.
> 
> View attachment 3022618
> 
> View attachment 3022617


Looks good. However, I have been trying to figure out the reasoning behind why growers make all the holes in their fruiting chamber if they are trying to "keep out contaminates", and also keep the rh higher. lol I know here I have a hard time keeping my rh around 60%. But with the reptile fogger I have found it brings the rh up around 75% on up to 94% if ran long enough.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Whats green tea got to do with Shrooms ?: lol
> 
> It's all good buddy. I have yet to grow my 1st Shroom  So all of this is new to me. Although I have been studying my arse off! I will go ahead and read up on the making of the agar, and or if the
> 
> ...


Well its a shotgun fruiting chamber. RR created it.

"The theory of operation for the shotgun mushroom fruiting chamber is that natural air currents travel from areas of high pressure to areas of low pressure. Cool air has the molecules closer together than warm air, thus cool air is at a slightly higher pressure than warm air. When we put several inches of damp perlite in the bottom of our terrarium, we create an area with a slightly cooler temperature than the air above, which is exposed to lights that create heat, and our mushroom substrates, which are often at up to a few degrees warmer than the surrounding air due to thermogenesis.




This temperature differential, however slight, results in enough of a pressure gradient that it causes air to flow up through the perlite, absorbing moisture as it travels, and into the relatively lower pressure air within the fruiting portion of our fruiting chamber.


This air then exits through the holes in the upper section of the terrarium, carrying the excessive CO2 produced by our mycelium out with it. With this design, no electrical or mechanical equipment is required. Regular misting helps to keep our brf cakes or other substrates moist, and also serves to replace the moisture that evaporates from the perlite. "

This was from http://www.mushroomvideos.com/Terrarium-Tek


It does work, check out these beauties! Heres another shot of my current mushies.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 14, 2014)

Plus the mycelium once fully colonized is VERY contam resistant. My dog is ALWAYS in my grow room and his hair is EVERYWHERE! I am constantly picking hairs off my cakes after I fan bc of his crazy ass lol! I have yet to have a contam. I hear the risk is greater during colonization but once you birth your pretty much good to go aslong as your house is not overly dirty,moldy, etc etc etc


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok, yeah I remember reading on the Shroomery about the shotgun terrarium. Remembered once you mentioned it. lol That method is sort of the way I was thinking about doing it.


JJ05 said:


> Well its a shotgun fruiting chamber. RR created it.
> 
> "The theory of operation for the shotgun mushroom fruiting chamber is that natural air currents travel from areas of high pressure to areas of low pressure. Cool air has the molecules closer together than warm air, thus cool air is at a slightly higher pressure than warm air. When we put several inches of damp perlite in the bottom of our terrarium, we create an area with a slightly cooler temperature than the air above, which is exposed to lights that create heat, and our mushroom substrates, which are often at up to a few degrees warmer than the surrounding air due to thermogenesis.
> 
> ...


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

rocko369 said:


> Why can't I see any pictures
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Rollitup mobile app


and why can't I post them?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Having issues posting pictures bro ?: Hmm. I just did an update on here & my other thread. Didnt seem to be having any issues when I did, however that was a few hours ago.. 


canndo said:


> and why can't I post them?


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Well its a shotgun fruiting chamber. RR created it.
> 
> "The theory of operation for the shotgun mushroom fruiting chamber is that natural air currents travel from areas of high pressure to areas of low pressure. Cool air has the molecules closer together than warm air, thus cool air is at a slightly higher pressure than warm air. When we put several inches of damp perlite in the bottom of our terrarium, we create an area with a slightly cooler temperature than the air above, which is exposed to lights that create heat, and our mushroom substrates, which are often at up to a few degrees warmer than the surrounding air due to thermogenesis.
> 
> ...



Although the shotgun is ingenious and works on simple principles, it will not work so well with bulk methods, nor are you able to adjust airflow or rh, you essentialy get what you get from your set up.Of course it works - you can grow this species in an enclosed plastic bag, without any air exchange at all other than a simple co2 drain hole (c02 is heavier than air). AS I have said, we are all lucky that this organism will grow in spite of us, in spite of the little cakes and the exotic substrate mixtures and the tiny jars and the fanning and the contamination levels and the fact that this mushroom readily germinates on just about any surface that is conveniently wet. I simply believe that one should attempt, however briefly to master the growth cycles of the organism one deals with, be it cactus, plant or fungus.


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Plus the mycelium once fully colonized is VERY contam resistant. My dog is ALWAYS in my grow room and his hair is EVERYWHERE! I am constantly picking hairs off my cakes after I fan bc of his crazy ass lol! I have yet to have a contam. I hear the risk is greater during colonization but once you birth your pretty much good to go aslong as your house is not overly dirty,moldy, etc etc etc



Yes it is, it will inhibit the germination of most spores that land on it. It will not continue to do so if injured, if it has previously encompased a patch of contamination, if it is brought to too high a temperature, if it begins to drown and when the ph of the substrate begins to go up.

However, the more surface area that is exposed the higher the likely hood of contamination taking hold - another reason why "cakes" are not the best method.


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Cancer causing mold! Holy shit...what do we look for?



the species aspergillus is a dangerous one, they grow in a wide range of colors and looks somewhat like penicilin in structure. Aspergillus flavus, a yellow variety is one of the most potent hepatacarcinogens known. Niger and Fumigatus are also highly unpleasant molds that can cause lung damage. Many people just don't consider the fact that they may be concentrating very harmful toxic material while they are growing mushrooms. Careful inspection and immediate disposal of suspected contaminants is very important. Hell, it is even possible that you can get sick from breathing p. Cubensis spores, or trich spores. I am quite certain that trich or black pin caused me to contract severe pneumonia and I will not enter growing areas where there are high spore loads without a mask - especially oyster, whos spores gather EVERYWERE


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 14, 2014)

canndo said:


> Yes it is, it will inhibit the germination of most spores that land on it. It will not continue to do so if injured, if it has previously encompased a patch of contamination, if it is brought to too high a temperature, if it begins to drown and when the ph of the substrate begins to go up.
> 
> However, the more surface area that is exposed the higher the likely hood of contamination taking hold - another reason why "cakes" are not the best method.


Awesome man! I never took into consideration the ph when it came to mushrooms, very interesting. Do you happen to know a substitute for perlite? I was thinking maybe the red lava rocks or hydroballs? Or maybe the cloning cubes? I have a bag of them here but im unsure if they will be a good substitute.


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

People talk about making their own spore syringes - WHY? Do you start from seed every time you plant pot? or do you take clones of your best plants? Do the same with mushrooms, agar is easy and you can also start growing monocultures rather than relying on the luck of the draw.



The first is a transfer from a multi-spore innoculation, in order to isolate it - note the ryzomorphic mycelium, I recall this yielded a very nice culture. The second is a multispore innoculation, note the margines between dichariotic colonies. The third is an atlantia isolation - half finished, the fourth is a multispore in preparation for a hybred, an attempt to find a single germinating spore - it failed if I recall. The last is a bacterial contamination.


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Awesome man! I never took into consideration the ph when it came to mushrooms, very interesting. Do you happen to know a substitute for perlite? I was thinking maybe the red lava rocks or hydroballs? Or maybe the cloning cubes? I have a bag of them here but im unsure if they will be a good substitute.


Because I do not use that method of inducton of humidity, I really can't help you. I can't see why rock wool or even open cell florist clay wouldn't work.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Most of the time I do. That is "start from seed". lol However I do take clones of each of my older strains on occasions. Just wanted to know the ins and outs of how to make my own syringes to know I have the know how doing so is all. Will also be taking the prints, and making up syringes from those. Just basically needed to know if the substance I have would work for the syringes ?: or if I will need the agar. ?: Thanks.


canndo said:


> People talk about making their own spore syringes - WHY? Do you start from seed every time you plant pot? or do you take clones of your best plants? Do the same with mushrooms, agar is easy and you can also start growing monocultures rather than relying on the luck of the draw.
> 
> View attachment 3022735View attachment 3022740View attachment 3022742View attachment 3022745View attachment 3022749
> 
> The first is a transfer from a multi-spore innoculation, in order to isolate it - note the ryzomorphic mycelium, I recall this yielded a very nice culture. The second is a multispore innoculation, note the margines between dichariotic colonies. The third is an atlantia isolation - half finished, the fourth is a multispore in preparation for a hybred, an attempt to find a single germinating spore - it failed if I recall. The last is a bacterial contamination.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Very Nice. So you grow using the bags ?: or some other method ?:


canndo said:


> People talk about making their own spore syringes - WHY? Do you start from seed every time you plant pot? or do you take clones of your best plants? Do the same with mushrooms, agar is easy and you can also start growing monocultures rather than relying on the luck of the draw.
> 
> View attachment 3022735View attachment 3022740View attachment 3022742View attachment 3022745View attachment 3022749
> 
> The first is a transfer from a multi-spore innoculation, in order to isolate it - note the ryzomorphic mycelium, I recall this yielded a very nice culture. The second is a multispore innoculation, note the margines between dichariotic colonies. The third is an atlantia isolation - half finished, the fourth is a multispore in preparation for a hybred, an attempt to find a single germinating spore - it failed if I recall. The last is a bacterial contamination.





canndo said:


> View attachment 3022707View attachment 3022708View attachment 3022691View attachment 3022696View attachment 3022700View attachment 3022701View attachment 3022702


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Most of the time I do. That is "start from seed". lol However I do take clones of each of my older strains on occasions. Just wanted to know the ins and outs of how to make my own syringes to know I have the know how doing so is all. Will also be taking the prints, and making up syringes from those. Just basically needed to know if the substance I have would work for the syringes ?: or if I will need the agar. ?: Thanks.


You do not need agar in order to make prints or syringes. Syringes are a convenient way to innoculate multispore projects but they don't last as long as prints. If you want to save your best spores for long periods, take prints, they do not need agar either. In fact you don't really need agar in order to get clones - you can take a piece of tissue from a mushroom and blend it up either with water, or you can do a liquid culture, either way, you can innoculate your jars with the proceeds.

Agar is best when you need a two dimentional surface with which to work and isolate spores or colonies, or you can grow out large amounts of tissue for mass innoculations, keep live tissue for long periods - or if you want to "proof" a syringe. It is far better to test a syringe for purity on a cheap dish of agar than to innoculate your jars only to find later that the syringe was contaminated.

Still, it is always nice to know your agar proceedures - it is all in the tecnique, a little luck, and controling the contam rate in your environment. You have already done those things.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

canndo said:


> the species aspergillus is a dangerous one, they grow in a wide range of colors and looks somewhat like penicilin in structure. Aspergillus flavus, a yellow variety is one of the most potent hepatacarcinogens known. Niger and Fumigatus are also highly unpleasant molds that can cause lung damage. Many people just don't consider the fact that they may be concentrating very harmful toxic material while they are growing mushrooms. Careful inspection and immediate disposal of suspected contaminants is very important. Hell, it is even possible that you can get sick from breathing p. Cubensis spores, or trich spores. I am quite certain that trich or black pin caused me to contract severe pneumonia and I will not enter growing areas where there are high spore loads without a mask - especially oyster, whos spores gather EVERYWERE


 Yeah, that's what I was Sooo concerned with 1st starting out, and still a little concerned. Being I don't know how all these "other" bad fungus look like. I know that any thing other then "white" isn't good from what all I have been reading. Even had read someone say that a pale yellow was "OK". I certainly dont want to be eating anything that will kill me, or anyone else! So hopefully either yourself, or another experienced mushy grower will be here to inspect my grows.  



JJ05 said:


> Awesome man! I never took into consideration the ph when it came to mushrooms, very interesting. Do you happen to know a substitute for perlite? I was thinking maybe the red lava rocks or hydroballs? Or maybe the cloning cubes? I have a bag of them here but im unsure if they will be a good substitute.


 I have been wondering this very thing myself.  Popped up when I seen all the Shrooms growing on the Bible, and a BURRITO.. lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

canndo said:


> You do not need agar in order to make prints or syringes. Syringes are a convenient way to innoculate multispore projects but they don't last as long as prints. If you want to save your best spores for long periods, take prints, they do not need agar either. In fact you don't really need agar in order to get clones - you can take a piece of tissue from a mushroom and blend it up either with water, or you can do a liquid culture, either way, you can innoculate your jars with the proceeds.
> 
> Agar is best when you need a two dimentional surface with which to work and isolate spores or colonies, or you can grow out large amounts of tissue for mass innoculations, keep live tissue for long periods - or if you want to "proof" a syringe. It is far better to test a syringe for purity on a cheap dish of agar than to innoculate your jars only to find later that the syringe was contaminated.
> 
> Still, it is always nice to know your agar proceedures - it is all in the tecnique, a little luck, and controling the contam rate in your environment. You have already done those things.


 ok. I was unsure of the liquid in the spore syringes contained is why I had asked. Being it plain h20, or something like 



_

propylene glycol would even work for this ?: 


_
​


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Very Nice. So you grow using the bags ?: or some other method ?:


The point is to multiply your tissue, at the fastest and easiest rate possible. I will commonly germinate spores, isolate the best colonies, transfer them to another dish and let THAT grow out. Then I will blend the entire contents of the dish with sterile water and either innoculate a liquid culture or draw the liquid up into a large syringe and innoculate bags of pure grain. When that is fully colonized I will either spread the grain out into a container (If I am looking for the perfect fruit), or if I have that, I will use the grain as "spawn", mixing the fully collonized grains into another bulk substrate - shredded straw, sawdust mixtures, shredded newspaper, manure, compost, or other substrate mixtures depending on the type of mushroom. Finally, after THAT has grown out I will case (if the mushroom needs casing - P. Cubensis doesn't - tecnically, but it is far better, Oyster does not need or even much tolerate casing, shaggies must have it, agaricus must as well). 

In EVERY case I use a plenum, it is versiatile becaue different mushrooms have different growing parameters.



This is my primary plenum. I am currently working on a variety of oyster that will grow in warm temperatures and eat palm fronds. Palm fronds don't compost very well, no one really knows what to do with palm waste and it is a large problem in certain areas of california and florida. However, if they are chopped up and treated correctly, oyster mushrooms will grow on it. So, what we end up with is one waste stream feeding a choice mushroom and leaving a very good humus behind which is very good for a soil conditioner and is filled with nutrients. There is also a succession of mushrooms - that is, a primary decomposer (like oyster) leaving a perfect substrate for yet another mushroom, after it has finished its growth cycle, so that second succession mushroom is grown on the substrate that is spent for the first species. Finally it will be sold as a top value soil amendment.

So, a waste product that is now simply put in land fills or chopped up and redistributed as mulch - free for the taking, or better, one can be paid to take it away, feeding two mushroom species - worth 3 or 4 dollars a pound, and then leaving humus which is worth 10 dollars for two cubic feet. I have been working on this project for several years now.


My problem is the temperature range of the oyster mushroom. Most oysters grow and fruit in the high 60's and low 70's. This is not the temperature that palm trees grow. I have been subjecting sucessive fruits to higher and higher temps, taking the ones that grow best and then subjecting those to even higher temps.


Anyway, that is the short story of my current projects.


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Yeah, that's what I was Sooo concerned with 1st starting out, and still a little concerned. Being I don't know how all these "other" bad fungus look like. I know that any thing other then "white" isn't good from what all I have been reading. Even had read someone say that a pale yellow was "OK". I certainly dont want to be eating anything that will kill me, or anyone else! So hopefully either yourself, or another experienced mushy grower will be here to inspect my grows.
> 
> I have been wondering this very thing myself.  Popped up when I seen all the Shrooms growing on the Bible, and a BURRITO.. lol



Aspergillis toxin will not be drawn up into your target mushroom - but this is not true of all toxins. It is always better to pick fruit from only pure mycelium. Also, as I stated, some mushrooms will concentrate heavy metals and other organic toxins - some pesticides, some petrolium derived ones as well. Stamets (the mushroom God), has done extensive bioremediation using oyster mushrooms on heavily contaminated land. The land quickly loses it's toxicity - faster than any other method, but the oyster mushrooms are laden with those toxins and must be disposed of. It is also possible to concentrate radioactive elements and highly radioactive mushrooms are found in the Chernobyl area. One of my friends who is an engineer in that field and is paid to remediate land surrounding old gas stations using vaccuum and high temperature ovens has found that the oyster mushrooms can be incinerated in anarobic conditions which leaves the heavy metals behind in a rather pure form.

The point is that you are highly unlikely to grow mushrooms that are not suitable for eating - so long as you start with that mushroom.


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

on color of the mycelium. all things being perfect, your mycellium will be snow white. Take into account that the substrate below it might show through, making it harder to determine the exact color. Damaged mycelium will take on a blue tint, and on rare occasions a green tint. Heat damaged mycelium will exude a metabolite that can be yellow, or the mycelium will seek to protect itself by exuding water, this water has nutrients in it that certain bacteria will grow in, and that may turn the water, and the surrounding mycelium a shade of yellow or cream color.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hell yeah! 

"I am currently working on a variety of oyster that will grow in warm temperatures and eat palm fronds."​




 I must + rep you on this bro!! Great work your into it sounds like..  + rep. 



canndo said:


> The point is to multiply your tissue, at the fastest and easiest rate possible. I will commonly germinate spores, isolate the best colonies, transfer them to another dish and let THAT grow out. Then I will blend the entire contents of the dish with sterile water and either innoculate a liquid culture or draw the liquid up into a large syringe and innoculate bags of pure grain. When that is fully colonized I will either spread the grain out into a container (If I am looking for the perfect fruit), or if I have that, I will use the grain as "spawn", mixing the fully collonized grains into another bulk substrate - shredded straw, sawdust mixtures, shredded newspaper, manure, compost, or other substrate mixtures depending on the type of mushroom. Finally, after THAT has grown out I will case (if the mushroom needs casing - P. Cubensis doesn't - tecnically, but it is far better, Oyster does not need or even much tolerate casing, shaggies must have it, agaricus must as well).
> 
> In EVERY case I use a plenum, it is versiatile becaue different mushrooms have different growing parameters.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Well damn!! You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to canndo again.



*


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 14, 2014)

Wow you are the magic man. sweet grows.




canndo said:


> View attachment 3022707View attachment 3022708View attachment 3022691View attachment 3022696View attachment 3022700View attachment 3022701View attachment 3022702


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 14, 2014)

canndo said:


> View attachment 3022707View attachment 3022708View attachment 3022691View attachment 3022696View attachment 3022700View attachment 3022701View attachment 3022702



wow!!! NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 15, 2014)

Another glorious morning!! First flush from 3 out of the 10 cakes. The other 7 are finishing up.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 15, 2014)

what kind are those ones?



JJ05 said:


> Another glorious morning!! First flush from 3 out of the 10 cakes. The other 7 are finishing up.
> 
> View attachment 3023459
> 
> ...


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 15, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> what kind are those ones?


Those are Amazons. Heres another shot of my Amazons from my previous grow.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 15, 2014)

vn. try searching for amazon magic mushrooms lmao. amazon tries to take all the searches


JJ05 said:


> Those are Amazons. Heres another shot of my Amazons from my previous grow.
> 
> View attachment 3023509


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 15, 2014)

Does anyone else feel like their doing Gods work when they grow mushrooms? I feel something so magical bringing them into the world. I feel I am doing Gods work everytime I see a pin


----------



## technical dan (Mar 16, 2014)

I see it more as providing habitat as thats all I can do... the culture does the rest all on its own if the conditions are appropriate to allow it. I can influence the conditions but I cannot do what the mushroom(s) does

dank you can use water boiled and suck up into a syringe lit it sit in there for a little while squirt it out (and not into the water pot) and repeat keep the last thing of water in the syringe to cool and use. you could also pc a jar of water if you need a bunch and have other stuff sterilizing. and many people doing large grows go to or from agar to grain jars (then expand those jars via g2g or) then those jar(s) to grain bags. 

canndo I think I've seen that pic before and said this before but damn nice canopy and palm project. And yeah spores' origins is something to think about


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Very NICE bro!!  Great job... 


JJ05 said:


> Another glorious morning!! First flush from 3 out of the 10 cakes. The other 7 are finishing up.
> 
> View attachment 3023459
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry guys I have had allot going on here recently. We have been trying to get our act together for the opening of our bank. Suppose to be set to open 4/20 next month. Sheww. Needless to say I/we have allot of work still ahead of us. However that's not going to put a damper on the Shroom grow.  Sorry to say it's looking like 5 out of the first set of jars/cakes I had got with the grow kit have became contaminated.  I am so glad I went ahead and made up a few batches of my own (I did/sterilized myself). Those all are looking really good as of this morning.  Just wished I would've saved back some of the Mexican spores is all. Oh well, hopefully here soon I will be able to order some more of the Mexican..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys. Sorry its took me a few days to get updated here on this thread. IDK why its taking so long for the jars to colonize... I've been told it takes a week, to two weeks, maybe longer. For the 1st set of jars that came with the kit "pre sterile" 1 out of 6 had become contaminated.! Good thing I made up the extra 4. Doesn't look like any signs of contaminate in any of the 2nd batch.  TG! Anyways, the 1st jar out of the 1st set is working on colonizing slowly but surely. Temps have been hanging around the 80 to 84 degree mark. The Popcorn I used as medium in a few looks to be colonizing faster then the Wild bird seed. However it doesn't look like any of the growth is spreading to the tops of the jars. The growth has been more isolated near each of the jars bottoms. So hopefully it will spread.. 1st pre sterile jar that came with grow kit -> Mexican  2nd batch inoculated ->


----------



## canndo (Mar 18, 2014)

Why aren't you shaking the grain?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Wasn't aware I needed to. lol So is it shake "only" the grain, and or can I shake the others as well ?: Such as the ones w/ pc & brf + v ?:


canndo said:


> Why aren't you shaking the grain?


----------



## canndo (Mar 18, 2014)

Shake what you can, this is another effect of of Tec on understanding. Did you not read .my sticky? Your corn at least would have been guy colonized days ago


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Ok cool thanks. Yeah, I have been trying to read all the info I can find. However I must have missed the shaking of the jars info in all the info I have seen thus far. Sure is allot of mixed info out there I know that. I guess its like anything pertaining to growing though, different people have/do different methods, depending on what they are growing. lol


canndo said:


> Shake what you can, this is another effect of of Tec on understanding. Did you not read .my sticky? Your corn at least would have been guy colonized days ago


----------



## canndo (Mar 18, 2014)

One of the reasons to use.grain is.so you can.shake it. Flour cococtions don't shake. Your corn would have been done days ago.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks again 4 that bit of info though. Hopefully it will work out to where they each colonize together instead of like a bunch of drunk hobos one at a time staggering in. Would just make it easier to fruit them all at the same time instead of having to add one here and there to the fruiting chamber. lol


canndo said:


> One of the reasons to use.grain is.so you can.shake it. Flour cococtions don't shake. Your corn would have been done days ago.


----------



## canndo (Mar 18, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks again 4 that bit of info though. Hopefully it will work out to where they each colonize together instead of like a bunch of drunk hobos one at a time staggering in. Would just make it easier to fruit them all at the same time instead of having to add one here and there to the fruiting chamber. lol



If you read my sticky, you know that I set up a race between the time it takes for the mycelium to consume all of the oxygen in half a quart jar and the time it takes for the mycelium to fully colonize all the kernels. The only way the colonization would work is if the grain were shaken, and shaken as often as one sees obvious growth, usually this is three times. That being the case, your jar will fuilly colonize in about a week, regardless of how much grain you have in the jar.

The hyphae need extra energy to jump from one kernel to the next. Shaking the jar causes the grains to bump into each other, if one grain has been at all colonized, some of the hyphae are picked up by the uncolonized kernel and it will grow much faster. If you shake, the most your hyphae will have to grow is less than an inch as you mechanicaly innoculate each kernel individually.

You also don't have to worry about "consolidation" as PF tec folks have to. They can't see inside their little pucks so they are never sure that the center is fully colonized. You know for certain that it is because you exposed each and every kernel to a bit of mycelium early on. The main reason you were confused is because you are still inheriting PF tec, it is a virus that was let lose upon the web and can't be gotten rid of. That tec inhibits people from understanding the mushroom and this is an example of that. You also don't have to pump your grow with 84 degree temps as grain and shaking will work about as well even down in the 70's. And, as you were hoping, shaking will bring all jars to within a day or two of completion so you can put them all in your chamber at the same time. But are you going to case that grain or what?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ok, starting to understand the process better. So basically it just spreads. ?: Such as any other fungus's. On the temps I just have been trying to keep them warm, but not to warm. And you asked me about " am I going to case my grain IE' WBS" ?: If you dont mind explain your version of casing. I have read on casing, but just didnt fully grasp it the 1st go round. ?: Thanks again bro.


canndo said:


> If you read my sticky, you know that I set up a race between the time it takes for the mycelium to consume all of the oxygen in half a quart jar and the time it takes for the mycelium to fully colonize all the kernels. The only way the colonization would work is if the grain were shaken, and shaken as often as one sees obvious growth, usually this is three times. That being the case, your jar will fuilly colonize in about a week, regardless of how much grain you have in the jar.
> 
> The hyphae need extra energy to jump from one kernel to the next. Shaking the jar causes the grains to bump into each other, if one grain has been at all colonized, some of the hyphae are picked up by the uncolonized kernel and it will grow much faster. If you shake, the most your hyphae will have to grow is less than an inch as you mechanicaly innoculate each kernel individually.
> 
> You also don't have to worry about "consolidation" as PF tec folks have to. They can't see inside their little pucks so they are never sure that the center is fully colonized. You know for certain that it is because you exposed each and every kernel to a bit of mycelium early on. The main reason you were confused is because you are still inheriting PF tec, it is a virus that was let lose upon the web and can't be gotten rid of. That tec inhibits people from understanding the mushroom and this is an example of that. You also don't have to pump your grow with 84 degree temps as grain and shaking will work about as well even down in the 70's. And, as you were hoping, shaking will bring all jars to within a day or two of completion so you can put them all in your chamber at the same time. But are you going to case that grain or what?


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Ok, starting to understand the process better. So basically it just spreads. ?: Such as any other fungus's. On the temps I just have been trying to keep them warm, but not to warm. And you asked me about " am I going to case my grain IE' WBS" ?: If you dont mind explain your version of casing. I have read on casing, but just didnt fully grasp it the 1st go round. ?: Thanks again bro.


OK, I am going to do this again. I have posted this explaination a number of times but I do realize that it is tough to search this site and the word "case" might not yield reasonable results.

Firstly, you will likely see someone chime in saying "cubensis doesn't need to be cased", or "I never cased them and look how MY grow turned out", or "Roger Rabit says you don't have to case.

You don't have to case, but many mushroom species, and many that are psychoactive DO need to be cased. You don't have to case, but you don't have to shake your jars either.

When the mycelium grows through very nutrient rich material it will "run", or grow very fast, as if it were attempting to take stock of the extent of possible growth. It will attempt to surround that high density material and only after that will it begin to send out more and more hyphae. Watch your corn grow. At first you will see each kernel surrounded by mycelium but after a while you will see the corn actually encased in something akin to cheese, a very dense, thick, pliable rubbery matrix will surround the kernels. 

When the mycelium senses that it has come to the outer extents of that rich source of food it triggers a response. You may notice that the mycelium, where before it was always white, may blush blue, it will certainly bruise blue where before it likely would not.

What you are doing with a casing is demonstrating to the mushroom that it has reached the ;extent of its food supply. You are also providing the mushroom with a buffer zone, a way to pick the mushroom without violating the substrate, a reserve of water that can be kept at a constant - no dunking and rolling, a habitat for beneificial microorganisms, a ph sink, and a microenvironment that is conducive to primordia formation - little nooks and cranies so to speak.

The idea is to create a new substrate that has just the barest of nutrients, that is as basic as possible in PH (7.5 or even 8.0). The more basic you can make it and still have your mycelium heallthy the better. The mushroom will produce acids as it consumes it's food and the more acidic the substrate the more it is prone to be contaminated, so the more basic, the longer you have before it does so.

anyway, you create a substrate that will hold water, has a little food in it and is neutral or basic, then you cover your fully colonized substrate with this material and allow the mycelium to grow through it to just below the surface, at that point you initiate fruiting, you drop the temperature if you can, you expose the top to light, you mist - bringing the casing up to maxiumum capacity, and you provide those air exchanges.

you should see primordia only a few days after you have done so.

25 75 coir/vermiculte with a sprinkling of gypsum is mixed. Bring that to field capacity (a handful of it when squeezed tightly will yield a few drops of water). Then put it in a turkey bag and put that in the oven at 170 degrees for several hours. use a thermometer so you know the temperature in the middle. You are pasteruizing the casing.


Let that cool and put it on the top of your growing surface to a depth of an inch or so. Pack it down very lightly, so there is full contact between the casing and your growing substrate.

Then put the jars or whatever in your fruiting chamber and wait.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, that part is understandable. The part where I am kinda lost on is when the "grain" jars are fully colonized, and ready to fruit, their not like the other cakes with BRF +V. Seems like they(grain jars) would just pour out and the grain go everywhere. ?: After the grain jars are finished, would one take the grain jars and place the grain into a sterile bulk medium, instead of just letting the grain go all over the inside of the fruiting chamber ?: Thats what has me stumped. 





canndo said:


> OK, I am going to do this again. I have posted this explanation a number of times but I do realize that it is tough to search this site and the word "case" might not yield reasonable results.
> 
> Firstly, you will likely see someone chime in saying "cubensis doesn't need to be cased", or "I never cased them and look how MY grow turned out", or "Roger Rabit says you don't have to case.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUMP bumpty bump


----------



## technical dan (Mar 20, 2014)

you could spawn to bulk or take the lid off the jar and put your casing layer right onto the colonized grains and fruit out of the jar. Or pour a tray if you want to pour the grains still. What kind of FC do you have/ planning on?


----------



## canndo (Mar 20, 2014)

What Dan says, or you can case with the grain in the jar, or you can wait for the mycelium to "knit" and dump it out, casing the top. In a very short while you will see the grains fully encompassed and then the whole thing solidify into a "cheese".The kernels at that point will not separate even if you want them to.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 21, 2014)

technical dan said:


> you could spawn to bulk or take the lid off the jar and put your casing layer right onto the colonized grains and fruit out of the jar. Or pour a tray if you want to pour the grains still. What kind of FC do you have/ planning on?


 OK cool, that's what I was thinking but wasn't to sure. Thanks. Couldn't I just pour the contents of the jar in one of the corners of the fruiting chamber I have instead of having to have two or three chamber ?: And have my other "cakes" with the BRF+V in the middle ?: I mean I will do whatever I need to to get this to work right, however I was just wondering if I could do the latter.. ?: 



canndo said:


> What Dan says, or you can case with the grain in the jar, or you can wait for the mycelium to "knit" and dump it out, casing the top. In a very short while you will see the grains fully encompassed and then the whole thing solidify into a "cheese".The kernels at that point will not separate even if you want them to.


 Ok cool. The Popcorn is looking as if it's already doing this after I shook it... It's kinda looking like hard cheese. lol And stuck together in places... But there's still white in places here & there..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, the more I think about it, its sounds as if it would just be easier to "crumble & case". I was reading that you can just crumble the cakes once fully colonized ?: Is this accurate Canado ?:


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Found a new Spore site. I believe I may give um a try... http://www.lilshopofspores.com/ anyone use them before ?:


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 21, 2014)

sorry I missed your ?: I was/am planning on using a tote box, one inside the other with a humidity (reptile fogger) hooked up, plus an air pump ran for air exchange, and also submersible water heaters to keep the temps a tad higher where its still colder here. Been trying to keep them in the fruiting chamber (dry) and warm while they colonize. Just been turning the light on long enough to see if there's new growth, and or to shake the grain & popcorn jars.


technical dan said:


> you could spawn to bulk or take the lid off the jar and put your casing layer right onto the colonized grains and fruit out of the jar. Or pour a tray if you want to pour the grains still. What kind of FC do you have/ planning on?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 21, 2014)

im gonna buy the 2 dvd set on how to do it. later this year. first i have to finish my test grow. nice site dank.


----------



## canndo (Mar 21, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Yeah, the more I think about it, its sounds as if it would just be easier to "crumble & case". I was reading that you can just crumble the cakes once fully colonized ?: Is this accurate Canado ?:



If you wanted to do that you would have been best doing it before the mycelium began to "knit", when each grain is coloinized but not yet tied together, you can still pour it out into a tray and make the top nice and level. That is a key in casing, the more level the top the more likely the mycelium will arrive just below the surface all at one time.


----------



## technical dan (Mar 22, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> OK cool, that's what I was thinking but wasn't to sure. Thanks. Couldn't I just pour the contents of the jar in one of the corners of the fruiting chamber I have instead of having to have two or three chamber ?: And have my other "cakes" with the BRF+V in the middle ?: I mean I will do whatever I need to to get this to work right, however I was just wondering if I could do the latter.. ?:



Yeah you can do that ya just need a container to pour the grains into and case that and youll have a tray. you dont want the grains just loose in the FC


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 24, 2014)

canndo said:


> If you wanted to do that you would have been best doing it before the mycelium began to "knit", when each grain is coloinized but not yet tied together, you can still pour it out into a tray and make the top nice and level. That is a key in casing, the more level the top the more likely the mycelium will arrive just below the surface all at one time.


 Ok cool thanks. Ok. You remember when I had shook the jars that have the WBS & Popcorn ?: Well now it's looking as if the growth has broken up and is in these dime size "balls" ?: Is this normal ?: You'll have to check out the pictures. lol 



technical dan said:


> Yeah you can do that ya just need a container to pour the grains into and case that and youll have a tray. you dont want the grains just loose in the FC


 Ok cool thanks.. So basically one needs to collect a ton of those hospital pans and a dome for humidity, or a few totes, or could more then 1 strain go into the same fruiting chamber ?: Also, do I need to keep the cakes, or grain moist ?: and when doing this do I need to pour a layer of the medium into the bottom of each chamber/pan, then my grain or corn, then layer with medium/perlite ?: Sorry about all the questions, just want to make sure I do this correct, considering all the work that is involved... Thanks again..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's a few pictures so you guys can get a better understanding about my questions.. Thanks again.. Fruiting chamber ->  2nd set of jars inoculated -> WBS that when I shook growth turned into these dime sized balls --> ?:  trying to keep it moist -> colonization chamber (going to be fruiting chamber ) -> popcorn colonizing ->


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks to me like the popcorn is colonizing well. I'm worried about that cake you are trying to fruit though man. It said on your other thread that your keeping it over 80 in your fruiting chamber, and you need to drop that down to about 72 I think for fruiting. Its been awhile but I believe the drop in temps is part of what triggers them to fruit. I honestly have to say that I don't think that cake was completely colonized. You don't want the actual cake getting wet either, you just want the chamber to have humidity and air flow. I'm a relative mushroom noob though so I'm not trying to give less then accurate info.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 24, 2014)

looking good and the corn looks great.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, the 80 degree's is what I am trying to keep the "colonizing jars" in (that tote). The other "fruiting chamber" It's staying around 75 ish. Trying to keep it a tad lower, plus when the fogger is aimed on the cake it is colder to touch.. And I was misting the mister down towards the bottom of the tote, not actually on the cake itself. Which does kinda look dry to me. The reasoning behind it looking completely colonized is t isn't  It's where that cake had slowed down, and i figured if it had that much growth it would go ahead and fruit. lol Just trying to get a fill for it honestly.


Thundercat said:


> Looks to me like the popcorn is colonizing well. I'm worried about that cake you are trying to fruit though man. It said on your other thread that your keeping it over 80 in your fruiting chamber, and you need to drop that down to about 72 I think for fruiting. Its been awhile but I believe the drop in temps is part of what triggers them to fruit. I honestly have to say that I don't think that cake was completely colonized. You don't want the actual cake getting wet either, you just want the chamber to have humidity and air flow. I'm a relative mushroom noob though so I'm not trying to give less then accurate info.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks DC.  I'm trying.. lol Still not understanding all of it,. lol Seems kike if the fruiting chamber has moisture, the cakes would "draw" the moisture up.. But for some reason this cake I went ahead and birthed is looking a tad dry.. It's one of those NON pre sterile jars that came with he kit.. all the others are doing good with NO signs of any contaminates..  So far.. lol


DCobeen said:


> looking good and the corn looks great.


----------



## JJ05 (Mar 24, 2014)

Did you dunk for 24 hours after you birthed?


----------



## canndo (Mar 24, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Looks to me like the popcorn is colonizing well. I'm worried about that cake you are trying to fruit though man. It said on your other thread that your keeping it over 80 in your fruiting chamber, and you need to drop that down to about 72 I think for fruiting. Its been awhile but I believe the drop in temps is part of what triggers them to fruit. I honestly have to say that I don't think that cake was completely colonized. You don't want the actual cake getting wet either, you just want the chamber to have humidity and air flow. I'm a relative mushroom noob though so I'm not trying to give less then accurate info.



Tcat is right, it is better if you drop your temp, it is not, however, imparative that you do so. The strain you are working with is somewhat tropical, so it will fruit at any temperature short of thermal imparement (high 80's, low 90's). But if you want to control your fruiting, you want to give your substrate a little shock.


----------



## canndo (Mar 24, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Ok cool thanks. Ok. You remember when I had shook the jars that have the WBS & Popcorn ?: Well now it's looking as if the growth has broken up and is in these dime size "balls" ?: Is this normal ?: You'll have to check out the pictures. lol
> 
> Ok cool thanks.. So basically one needs to collect a ton of those hospital pans and a dome for humidity, or a few totes, or could more then 1 strain go into the same fruiting chamber ?: Also, do I need to keep the cakes, or grain moist ?: and when doing this do I need to pour a layer of the medium into the bottom of each chamber/pan, then my grain or corn, then layer with medium/perlite ?: Sorry about all the questions, just want to make sure I do this correct, considering all the work that is involved... Thanks again..



You aren't getting it, you can only pour colonized grain into a new container and if you put anything that has a high nutrient value in there, it will contaminate, nor will you need pearlite for a top layer as you are going to case the whole thing.


----------



## canndo (Mar 24, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> Did you dunk for 24 hours after you birthed?


With flour/vericulite mixes, dunking is a good idea, with pure grain, it is not, at least early in your cycle, some people get a good 4th flush after they soak nearly spent substrates in water, some only get contamination.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 24, 2014)

hey im not seeing funny colors and stuff yet.dang they must not be done. hehe. hi all hope you all are having a great night. Dank bro grow those suckers and i want some hehe.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

canndo said:


> Tcat is right, it is better if you drop your temp, it is not, however, imparative that you do so. The strain you are working with is somewhat tropical, so it will fruit at any temperature short of thermal imparement (high 80's, low 90's). But if you want to control your fruiting, you want to give your substrate a little shock.


 I was unaware that a grower had to drop temps to encourage fruiting.. Now I know.. Thanks..  It's just hard to get it dialed in is all. I have a submersiable heater, so iwent ahead and dropped temp on that to 74, so with the fogger blowing inside the fruit chamber its now at 72-74 degree's.. 



canndo said:


> You aren't getting it, you can only pour colonized grain into a new container and if you put anything that has a high nutrient value in there, it will contaminate, nor will you need pearlite for a top layer as you are going to case the who thing.


 I know I'm not getting it.. lol Cant seem to get answer just for the questions I ask.. lol I understood that I will need to pour the "grain jars only" into a "new" container.. Could you PLEASE explain what all that has to be done to get these to grow.. Please. Thanks. All I am asking is "why did the grain that was colonized break up into these little balls" ?: Also, when they do get fully colonized, then what should I do ?: I was thinking about like I had said, getting a few of those hospital pans, put my medium in there, pour the colonized grain, then layer with the medium, then sit that inside a bigger chamber/tote.. ?: Those are the 2 questions/steps I am lost on.. I got all the rest.. Thanks again..


----------



## canndo (Mar 25, 2014)

One of the reasons I am not being direct is that I want others to comprehend this as well, another is that I am not quite sure of what you are asking. "why did they break up into little balls?" do you mean, that they each were encapsulated by mycelium? if so, that is what they will do just before they begin to attach themselves to one another. That is a good sign if you want to spread them out in another container. I am uncertain as to what "medium" you are talking about when you say you want to put medium in the containers, pour colonized grain on top and then more medium. If you are going for bulk, which I do not recommend until you get at least one complete grow under your belt, then you want to mix your colonized grain (spawn) in with your substrate. But as I said, I don't know what your "medium" is. It might be best if you just let your grain stay in the jar and case it in the jar. It will be more inconvenient if your jars are small mouthed but it will still work quite nicely.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Very understandable.. Thanks. You nailed it.. I was thinking about pouring the grain out into another container yes. However you had said unless going bulk (which I wasn't planning on), then that would be the only time you'd recommend. The only reason i had mentioned it is because I was thinking about having a half/half box ie' fruiting chamber. Just to maximize space. Like one side of the huge tote have a layer (medium) for the cakes, and on the other side have it to where I could sit a small pan down in there with the grain/popcorn and make a wall of some sort in the middle.. ?: Or I could just have to tote boxes, but was trying for the previous.


canndo said:


> One of the reasons I am not being direct is that I want others to comprehend this as well, another is that I am not quite sure of what you are asking. "why did they break up into little balls?" do you mean, that they each were encapsulated by mycelium? if so, that is what they will do just before they begin to attach themselves to one another. That is a good sign if you want to spread them out in another container. I am uncertain as to what "medium" you are talking about when you say you want to put medium in the containers, pour colonized grain on top and then more medium. If you are going for bulk, which I do not recommend until you get at least one complete grow under your belt, then you want to mix your colonized grain (spawn) in with your substrate. But as I said, I don't know what your "medium" is. It might be best if you just let your grain stay in the jar and case it in the jar. It will be more inconvenient if your jars are small mouthed but it will still work quite nicely.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

And yeah, remember when I posted an update showing signs of growth in the WBS jars ?: I had then shook the hell out of those jars, even the popcorn jars. The growth split up into "dime sized" balls. Haven't seen much growth since then.. ?: So is that normal ?: Nothing has turned green, or looks contaminated as of yet though. So I guess that's a good sign..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

haha lol.. Me 2.. Wished they would hurry up.. lol I may have to try and score some "Shrooms" before these finish up.. lol


DCobeen said:


> hey im not seeing funny colors and stuff yet.dang they must not be done. hehe. hi all hope you all are having a great night. Dank bro grow those suckers and i want some hehe.


----------



## canndo (Mar 25, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> And yeah, remember when I posted an update showing signs of growth in the WBS jars ?: I had then shook the hell out of those jars, even the popcorn jars. The growth split up into "dime sized" balls. Haven't seen much growth since then.. ?: So is that normal ?: Nothing has turned green, or looks contaminated as of yet though. So I guess that's a good sign..


No growth after shaking is not a good sign, not all contamination is visible to those who are unfamiliar. You could have mucor or a bacterial infection that will inhibit the spread of mycelium.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

All the growth is still white as ever. However like said it broke up into dime sized balls. I can rotate the jar around and the WBS will tumble inside the jar to where I can still see the growth. I will try & take a few pictures of it 4 you..


canndo said:


> No growth after shaking is not a good sign, not all contamination is visible to those who are unfamiliar. You could have mucor or a bacterial infection that will inhibit the spread of mycelium.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's a few pictures before I go snap off the pictures of the split dime sized growth..     I added the pop bottle to the reptile fogger to catch the "wet"/ extra humidity.. Seems to be working really good..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 26, 2014)

Bump. I also have all the other jars that colonizing in the BIGGER tote. I added a small heater (space heater) on rotate, just to where it hits the side of the tote, it has been bring the temps up inside the tote to 82-84 high end. It's been snowing here, so it's been a tad colder then it usually is this time of year.. Sure wish spring would make it's mind up.. lol Been thinking about going ahead & starting my veggie's for the garden here in the next few days..


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 26, 2014)

I waas just talking to the wife about a veggy garden yesterday. I need to put in some actual raised beds though cus my yard isn't mine to dig up. I gotta call about getting a load of topsoil delivered so I don't have to buy 10 bags of it to fill the raised bed.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 26, 2014)

i would pick up 1 bale of peet moss and get 5 gallons of rock and 1 bag of perlite. mix the perlite and peet moss with your soil and put on top of the rocks in the beds. you will have a perfect bed. you can also use 10/10/10 as a base fert. i do allot outside. helped mom build her flower beds and she loves them. this year i am gonna make 2 beds for my gf using regular bricks the ones with 2 holes in them that are 8 inch tall 12 inch wide and 6 inch deep i think. and im also gonna go pick up free compost dirt at landfill instead of buying it. 


Thundercat said:


> I waas just talking to the wife about a veggy garden yesterday. I need to put in some actual raised beds though cus my yard isn't mine to dig up. I gotta call about getting a load of topsoil delivered so I don't have to buy 10 bags of it to fill the raised bed.


----------



## canndo (Mar 26, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here's a few pictures before I go snap off the pictures of the split dime sized growth.. View attachment 3034215 View attachment 3034216 View attachment 3034217 View attachment 3034220 I added the pop bottle to the reptile fogger to catch the "wet"/ extra humidity.. Seems to be working really good..


Let it go, see what happens. The kernels on the bottom look healthy.


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 26, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Bump. I also have all the other jars that colonizing in the BIGGER tote. I added a small heater (space heater) on rotate, just to where it hits the side of the tote, it has been bring the temps up inside the tote to 82-84 high end. It's been snowing here, so it's been a tad colder then it usually is this time of year.. Sure wish spring would make it's mind up.. lol Been thinking about going ahead & starting my veggie's for the garden here in the next few days..


That sounds nice! fresh veggies...yum! we had a cold snap the last few days, down in the 20's here at night. No veggie garden for me this year but just wait till next spring, its on like donkey kong! My new yard is huge and all ready for it  Think you got those shrooms straight? I don't know much about anything when it comes to growing them but you seem to have it going on


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> I was just talking to the wife about a veggy garden yesterday. I need to put in some actual raised beds though cus my yard isn't mine to dig up. I gotta call about getting a load of topsoil delivered so I don't have to buy 10 bags of it to fill the raised bed.


 I hear that. Speaking of veggies, I just started an ass load of seeds off this morning. Going to try & get a head start on them this year. I remember my Grandmother saying that it all depends on what times a gardener plants their veggie's/flowers, wither it be in the head or butt of the year as to how good they do.. Never had heard of that before she said it, but I think I'm going to listen to her, Grandma knows best  



canndo said:


> Let it go, see what happens. The kernels on the bottom look healthy.


 Will do. Hopefully it will take off. How long does it take to start to see any type of growth after a cake is birthed ?: 



roseypeach said:


> That sounds nice! fresh veggies...yum! we had a cold snap the last few days, down in the 20's here at night. No veggie garden for me this year but just wait till next spring, its on like donkey kong! My new yard is huge and all ready for it  Think you got those shrooms straight? I don't know much about anything when it comes to growing them but you seem to have it going on


 Thanks. Yeah trying to get mine going now. Started indoors of course.. Cold snap you say! It was snowing here yesterday.. lol And I hope I got the Shrooms straight. It's just tedious work, and you gotta be ontop of them at all times. Well at least until I can score a timer..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey.. also, I needed to ask you, so when the "corn" jars are fully colonized, could I then put the colonized grain/corn into a different substrate to "spreed" to other jars instead of having to have another syringe, and have to go through the inoculation all over ?:


canndo said:


> Let it go, see what happens. The kernels on the bottom look healthy.


----------



## technical dan (Mar 27, 2014)

yes you can its called grain to grain transfers (g2g) and is much much faster than other inoculation methods. break up the colonized jar pour some into the grain/second jar lids back on and give the second jar a shake to break off bits of myc. and mix the colonized and uncolonized grains around. this is an expansion of the culture and can be done several times before the genetics become tired. done in your GB or SAB of course


----------



## canndo (Mar 27, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that. Speaking of veggies, I just started an ass load of seeds off this morning. Going to try & get a head start on them this year. I remember my Grandmother saying that it all depends on what times a gardener plants their veggie's/flowers, wither it be in the head or butt of the year as to how good they do.. Never had heard of that before she said it, but I think I'm going to listen to her, Grandma knows best
> 
> Will do. Hopefully it will take off. How long does it take to start to see any type of growth after a cake is birthed ?:
> 
> Thanks. Yeah trying to get mine going now. Started indoors of course.. Cold snap you say! It was snowing here yesterday.. lol And I hope I got the Shrooms straight. It's just tedious work, and you gotta be ontop of them at all times. Well at least until I can score a timer..



Depends upon your ability to force a flush. If you are unable to do that, then you will simply have to wait, could be a couple of weeks. If you force it, it can work in as little as one.


----------



## canndo (Mar 27, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hey.. also, I needed to ask you, so when the "corn" jars are fully colonized, could I then put the colonized grain/corn into a different substrate to "spreed" to other jars instead of having to have another syringe, and have to go through the inoculation all over ?:



As Dan says, yes, but in your case, frankly I would wait until I had the concepts down and managed to get a better handle on contamination. G2G depends upon good tactics and smooth movements.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=vimeo;22212744]http://vimeo.com/22212744[/video] Everyone crank that & blaze one with me


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Dan.. 

Ok cool, so when you say force a flush, you mean bring on fruiting ?: Or start to see growth of the mushrooms ?: I was reading about fruiting by placing an "ice pack" inside the fruiting chamber if the terrarium was humidified by an humidifier ?: Is that accurate ?: I'm afraid if I turn off the heater the temps will drop to low (under the 70 degree mark).


canndo said:


> Depends upon your ability to force a flush. If you are unable to do that, then you will simply have to wait, could be a couple of weeks. If you force it, it can work in as little as one.


----------



## canndo (Mar 27, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Thanks Dan..
> 
> Ok cool, so when you say force a flush, you mean bring on fruiting ?: Or start to see growth of the mushrooms ?: I was reading about fruiting by placing an "ice pack" inside the fruiting chamber if the terrarium was humidified by an humidifier ?: Is that accurate ?: I'm afraid if I turn off the heater the temps will drop to low (under the 70 degree mark).



I don't want to set you wrong here, and Tylerrr will shoot me if I imply that temperature shocks are more important than they really are. Ok? Tylerrr? They are not. you do not need to go to the extreme of using ice. Unless you set up all of your triggering parameters to go off in concert then temperature is not much of a concern. We may again get into some debate over what the primary trigger really is. I say light, others say humidity. I have found that if you colonize in the dark, and then expose the surface you wish to fruit to light, however short that exposure, AND you initiate between 2 or 3 or even 4 fresh air exchanges per hour - while keeping your humidity in the mid to high 90's, you will shortly thereafter see pins (fruiting). There will be few lagging pins, if your substrate is rich enough you will have few aborts and the fruit will tend to open with in a few hours of each other.

But I am getting way ahead of you here. All you need really do is simply keep your little grow in a consistant state of humidity so it doesn't dry out. If you want, spritz it with some good water every day or so and just wait, your mushrooms will grow in spite of everything else. They are very very smart and they really really want to fruit. They want to fruit so badly that you are going to have to seriously abuse them in order to prevent that from happening.

Relax and consider what your next step will be with your new grow, start now, it will take your mind off the ones you are growing now.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok cool thanks.. Been reading allot recently. Also was reading about placing a straw in the middles of your substrate to make a hole in the center,then fill hole with perlite, then sterilize making it easier for adding your water for future flushes,. Have you ever done this method ?: I also had read that the cakes respond to fruiting by starting to dry out (not overly), then get moisturized again ?: LOL.. Small grow you say ?: I went ahead and started big. Thinking it would be easier then it sounded, which I was sadly mistaken. lol I have the one fruit chamber seen in those pictures, then another huge tote I was planning on using for fruiting as well. I was planning on just using the smaller one (fruiting chamber) for "older cakes", then use the bigger one for newer cakes and ones fruiting just have the bigger tote separated in the center with a drip shield on hinges over both sections..  been making the holes in the bigger tote earlier this evening. Seriously though, thanks 4 all the help. All of you.. 


canndo said:


> I don't want to set you wrong here, and Tylerrr will shoot me if I imply that temperature shocks are more important than they really are. Ok? Tylerrr? They are not. you do not need to go to the extreme of using ice. Unless you set up all of your triggering parameters to go off in concert then temperature is not much of a concern. We may again get into some debate over what the primary trigger really is. I say light, others say humidity. I have found that if you colonize in the dark, and then expose the surface you wish to fruit to light, however short that exposure, AND you initiate between 2 or 3 or even 4 fresh air exchanges per hour - while keeping your humidity in the mid to high 90's, you will shortly thereafter see pins (fruiting). There will be few lagging pins, if your substrate is rich enough you will have few aborts and the fruit will tend to open with in a few hours of each other.
> 
> But I am getting way ahead of you here. All you need really do is simply keep your little grow in a consistant state of humidity so it doesn't dry out. If you want, spritz it with some good water every day or so and just wait, your mushrooms will grow in spite of everything else. They are very very smart and they really really want to fruit. They want to fruit so badly that you are going to have to seriously abuse them in order to prevent that from happening.
> 
> Relax and consider what your next step will be with your new grow, start now, it will take your mind off the ones you are growing now.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 28, 2014)

lmao Dank bro now you know why i order the cakes already made already to fruit. So i soak them in water put in bag with micro holes close bag put under any kind of light and let them do there thing. and Good morning. Ill be picking up my light in 2 hrs.


~Dankster~420 said:


> Ok cool thanks.. Been reading allot recently. Also was reading about placing a straw in the middles of your substrate to make a hole in the center,then fill hole with perlite, then sterilize making it easier for adding your water for future flushes,. Have you ever done this method ?: I also had read that the cakes respond to fruiting by starting to dry out (not overly), then get moisturized again ?: LOL.. Small grow you say ?: I went ahead and started big. Thinking it would be easier then it sounded, which I was sadly mistaken. lol I have the one fruit chamber seen in those pictures, then another huge tote I was planning on using for fruiting as well. I was planning on just using the smaller one (fruiting chamber) for "older cakes", then use the bigger one for newer cakes and ones fruiting just have the bigger tote separated in the center with a drip shield on hinges over both sections..  been making the holes in the bigger tote earlier this evening. Seriously though, thanks 4 all the help. All of you..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, see thing is, I want to make this grow/hobby experiences all it can be, and learn as much as I can.. Even if that means staying up late nights reading my ass off, having killer headaches, and not to mention toking 10 x more chronic then usual. lol I think i have my own little method of making my substrate down pat. With the BRF + V that is. lol Wasn't sure about the Popcorn nor the WBS. All but 1 of the jars that came with the kit that stated they where "pre sterile" was "sterile" at all! I should have went ahead and PC those bitches anyways!! Oh well, live & learn I guess. I want to get to the point where I can have 2 tote boxes going at the same time, and get the process down of casing bulk substrates in the 2 totes. I was seriously thinking about casing to either coco choir, or straw. I hadnt made my mind up yet. Although I have been reading, it stated that the "straw lacked in nutrients". So therefore I am leaning more towards coco choir.. 


DCobeen said:


> lmao Dank bro now you know why i order the cakes already made already to fruit. So i soak them in water put in bag with micro holes close bag put under any kind of light and let them do there thing. and Good morning. Ill be picking up my light in 2 hrs.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't take this the wrong way Dank, but I think esspecially to get started you'll be better off trying to take one method and follow the recipe all the way. Rather then trying things your own way yet, or trying to mix different methods to "optimize". Reading is great, and the best way to learn about all this stuff, I spent months doing it before I started my grow, but like anything there are lots of ways to grow mushrooms and alot of bad info out there too. Then when I started I tried to follow one spcific technique all the way through. Trying different things can be great once you have the basics down, but I really believe when possible its best to K>I>S>S. I don't have nearly the experiance some guys have so I don't try to push one tech over another. I decided on the WBS because of a member here at the time that helped walk me through it step by step. He helped me on my thread, and on others, and was actually kind enough to send me my first prints I got started with many years ago. I started from dry prints so I had to learn the process step by step, how to make a syringe straight through to fruiting.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Not taken wrong at all bro.. In all honesty I dont see where I am really trying things my own way, except for maybe the fruit chamber is a little different then others. And the thought of doing "bulk" casing. I had read you can take the "cakes' thats fully colinized and add them to a bulk substrates for your larger yields. Just wanted to maximize the big ass totes is all. lol I may wait to do that though. Had thought about using coco choir to case with and or hay, just taking the (WBS & Popcorn) jars only and letting that go for awhile. I really didn't know the entire process using grain at the time I had made that choose. I was thinking maybe the growth would "hold" the contents WBS & Popcorn together a it, as to where it could be sit into a fruiting chamber.. Boy was I wrong I guess. lol I now know I like the idea of the cake staying together, such as the BRF + V does. I had went ahead and birthed the only one that didn't become contaminated that was partially colonized (read it could be done if you where taking a trip) I just wanted to see if it would do its thing & fruit, mainly because I have 12 other cakes consisting of WBS, Popcorn, and BRF +V that's colonizing now.. So its looking like I will be growing these thin for a good while.. lol  Thanks though for checking up on my progress. I will be updating this today.


Thundercat said:


> Don't take this the wrong way Dank, but I think esspecially to get started you'll be better off trying to take one method and follow the recipe all the way. Rather then trying things your own way yet, or trying to mix different methods to "optimize". Reading is great, and the best way to learn about all this stuff, I spent months doing it before I started my grow, but like anything there are lots of ways to grow mushrooms and alot of bad info out there too. Then when I started I tried to follow one spcific technique all the way through. Trying different things can be great once you have the basics down, but I really believe when possible its best to K>I>S>S. I don't have nearly the experiance some guys have so I don't try to push one tech over another. I decided on the WBS because of a member here at the time that helped walk me through it step by step. He helped me on my thread, and on others, and was actually kind enough to send me my first prints I got started with many years ago. I started from dry prints so I had to learn the process step by step, how to make a syringe straight through to fruiting.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is a small update guys.. The last jar has started showing signs of growth..  checking out the progress earlier  last jar of GT starting to colonize  Pes Hawaiian  Gulf Coast


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 28, 2014)

Love seeing that colonization !


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hell yeah, me 2...  

Over the weekend I went ahead and mixed me up BRF + V and inoculated x's 4 more jars, also needed to go ahead and use the last bit of spore I had.. I also had a jar of fully colonized Golden Teacher (popcorn). So I went ahead and birthed the jar. Used one of those Rubbermaid pans to fruit in. Drilled a few holes in the top cover. In 2 days I have seen more growth that looks super white & fuzzy then I have the entire time. I can even smell what seems to smell like mushrooms when I take the lid off to fan.. I wear a mask of course.. lol Here's the pictures. Like said, the growth is so damn white it barely is showing up on the pictures, but trust me its all over the place!!     


Thundercat said:


> Love seeing that colonization !


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 29, 2014)

It does look nice and white, what exactly did you mix it with? Is all that white mycilium, or what you mixed it with?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

Sweet. bro you got it. keep on trucking bro.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

Here take some shrooms and look at this pic i just took in my flower room.
View attachment 3038161
you can see more on my thread in signature. is she not beautiful?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> It does look nice and white, what exactly did you mix it with? Is all that white mycilium, or what you mixed it with?


 Yeah, if you look really close at the popcorn , you'll see all the mycillum growing onto the corners, and also spreading down into the medium. Which all I have on hand is perlite. I suppose I could have did a 50/50 mix of perlite & vermiculite. But I think the perlite will do just fine. According to what I have been reading. On the other grain jars WBS & Popcorn, I guess I will do the mix, or perlite and coco choir. 



~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3037975 View attachment 3037977 View attachment 3037980 View attachment 3037981View attachment 3037981





DCobeen said:


> Sweet. bro you got it. keep on trucking bro.


 Thanks.  hopefully they will do there thing now. Still no signs of contaminate. I made sure everything was super sterile though before using.. Today it's fuzzy as ever in there..  



DCobeen said:


> Here take some shrooms and look at this pic i just took in my flower room.
> View attachment 3038161
> you can see more on my thread in signature. is she not beautiful?


 Hell yeah bro, she sure is.... Great job! + rep


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 30, 2014)

IDK if it's just me, or its some other rock that was in the perlite I used, but I swear. In those pictures I just posted, it looks like a tiny mushroom already growing. lol In the 3rd picture ^ up there..


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 30, 2014)

i thought same thing its the corn hehe.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 30, 2014)

lol.. After I got to looking at my pictures just a few minutes ago and seeing what looked to be a small Shroom I jumped my ass from the computer here and just had to go look.. lol.. Yeah it seems to be a small chuck of perlite, or some other type of rock formation that worked it's way into the perlite they sent with the kit.  still looking white as ever (more growth working its way into the perlite). I was thinking about going ahead and purchasing (when I have some extra $) a few more of those little Rubbermaid pans, get me some coco choir, add in the perlite to case the other grain jars I have. Then just do the shotgun tek with the other BRF +V cakes. Like said previously, wished I could have used something other then the plain vermiculite to case to, but time being that's all I had.. Just hope it keeps growing and fruits as is..


DCobeen said:


> i thought same thing its the corn hehe.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 30, 2014)

Man I hope I'm wrong, but I do not think that the perlite will have any benefit here, and may even prevent the mycilium from colonizing properly. Perlite has no nutrients in it, and the myc needs nutrients. I used perlite in my large fruiting chamber just to help hold humidity, but I've never seen or heard of anyone mixing perlite with the mycilium. I'm sure canndo will chime in once he see the pics. When I mixed my colonized grain with a medium, I used straight course verm. I've read since then that I could have used better options, but it was convenient and cheap and seemed to work well. Anyway hope this works out.


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 31, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> I hear that. Speaking of veggies, I just started an ass load of seeds off this morning. Going to try & get a head start on them this year. I remember my Grandmother saying that it all depends on what times a gardener plants their veggie's/flowers, wither it be in the head or butt of the year as to how good they do.. Never had heard of that before she said it, but I think I'm going to listen to her, Grandma knows best
> 
> Will do. Hopefully it will take off. How long does it take to start to see any type of growth after a cake is birthed ?:
> 
> Thanks. Yeah trying to get mine going now. Started indoors of course.. Cold snap you say! It was snowing here yesterday.. lol And I hope I got the Shrooms straight. It's just tedious work, and you gotta be ontop of them at all times. Well at least until I can score a timer..


Snowing again? I believe it, we had such strong winds the last couple days, weather man said 20 mph with up to 35 mph gusts! shew!!! This is the timer I got last year, works great. Has two "outlets" on it also. you can get it for 13.49 and it's pretty quick shipping too  http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Day-Dual-Outlet-Switch-Digital-Electric-Light-On-Off-Timer-15A-1725W-UL-LISTED-/120825026652?pt=US_Hydroponics&hash=item1c21bb985c


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, I had thought the perlite didn't have any nutrients. Like I had said though it's all I had around on hand time being. I still see allot of white fuzzy growth all over the place though.. I was thinking about throwing a top layer of vermiculite over it and see what it does. If it fails, really no loss. Just trying to get my feet wet before I birth these other "BRF +V" cakes. There looking good thus far. So I was just thinking of doing the regular old SGFC Tek with perlite in the bottom for the humidity with those. I will have some dough to get some extra supply's..


Thundercat said:


> Man I hope I'm wrong, but I do not think that the perlite will have any benefit here, and may even prevent the mycilium from colonizing properly. Perlite has no nutrients in it, and the myc needs nutrients. I used perlite in my large fruiting chamber just to help hold humidity, but I've never seen or heard of anyone mixing perlite with the mycilium. I'm sure canndo will chime in once he see the pics. When I mixed my colonized grain with a medium, I used straight course verm. I've read since then that I could have used better options, but it was convenient and cheap and seemed to work well. Anyway hope this works out.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2014)

sent you pdf bro you will love this way. easy and works everytime.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok cool deal bro thanks again..


DCobeen said:


> sent you pdf bro you will love this way. easy and works everytime.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

As I am standing in amazement!! Boy am I HAPPY!!! We have SHROOMS guys!! Ok. Remember the only cake that wasn't contaminated from the pre sterile batch ?: I had birthed this cake early. I went into where the FC is set up, took the lid off all to notice the cake had fell over a tad. Well I washed up, then put on some gloves to turn the cake on it's side all to find tiny pins (Shrooms) growing out form each corner and middle of the cake more so along bottom of cake..  Damn I am happy now!! SEE checks them out....


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 31, 2014)

Woohoo!!! congrats Dank! how exciting  how long does it take for them to finish??: all your hard work finally starting to pay off! 



~Dankster~420 said:


> As I am standing in amazement!! Boy am I HAPPY!!! We have SHROOMS guys!! Ok. Remember the only cake that wasn't contaminated from the pre sterile batch ?: I had birthed this cake early. I went into where the FC is set up, took the lid off all to notice the cake had fell over a tad. Well I washed up, then put on some gloves to turn the cake on it's side all to find tiny pins (Shrooms) growing out form each corner and middle of the cake more so along bottom of cake..  Damn I am happy now!! SEE checks them out....
> 
> View attachment 3038981View attachment 3038983View attachment 3038980View attachment 3038982


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hell yeah!! Thanks.  I would say 2 to 3 weeks. Although from what all I have read and have been told, one single cake can be soaked again, and maybe again to get 2nd,3rd, and so on's flushes. Contaminates ususlly setup (most cases) after 3rd, and 4th flush according to what all I have read thus far..


roseypeach said:


> Woohoo!!! congrats Dank! how exciting  how long does it take for them to finish??: all your hard work finally starting to pay off!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Now I need to read more up on taking spore prints, cause I am planning on keeping this strain around a good while. This that's fruiting is the Golden Teacher..


----------



## TryN (Mar 31, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> As I am standing in amazement!! Boy am I HAPPY!!! We have SHROOMS guys!! Ok. Remember the only cake that wasn't contaminated from the pre sterile batch ?: I had birthed this cake early. I went into where the FC is set up, took the lid off all to notice the cake had fell over a tad. Well I washed up, then put on some gloves to turn the cake on it's side all to find tiny pins (Shrooms) growing out form each corner and middle of the cake more so along bottom of cake..  Damn I am happy now!! SEE checks them out....
> 
> View attachment 3038981View attachment 3038983View attachment 3038980View attachment 3038982


Nice job!!!! Look forward to hearing how they were.


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 31, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Hell yeah!! Thanks.  I would say 2 to 3 weeks. Although from what all I have read and have been told, one single cake can be soaked again, and maybe again to get 2nd,3rd, and so on's flushes. Contaminates ususlly setup (most cases) after 3rd, and 4th flush according to what all I have read thus far..


You'll definitely have to tell me how they "do" for ya  what's a spore print and how do you take one? I've heard you mention it before...so basically there are more spores left in the cakes after harvesting? that's rad man, like three for one


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2014)

Follow the directions in the pdf i sent you. its simple.


~Dankster~420 said:


> Now I need to read more up on taking spore prints, cause I am planning on keeping this strain around a good while. This that's fruiting is the Golden Teacher..


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2014)

and oh yeah nice. shrooms are coming. Tea time anyone.


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2014)

i got my mono potassium phosphate and azomite. I also picked up some vermiculite to add to the organic soil i got. i top dressed my buckets and just fed them water. wow first time just water in weeks. Ill mist them with mono PP mixed with water later. and feed them some also with my tea.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Love seeing that colonization !





canndo said:


> As Dan says, yes, but in your case, frankly I would wait until I had the concepts down and managed to get a better handle on contamination. G2G depends upon good tactics and smooth movements.





technical dan said:


> yes you can its called grain to grain transfers (g2g) and is much much faster than other inoculation methods. break up the colonized jar pour some into the grain/second jar lids back on and give the second jar a shake to break off bits of myc. and mix the colonized and uncolonized grains around. this is an expansion of the culture and can be done several times before the genetics become tired. done in your GB or SAB of course




 Hey guys.. IDK if you have had a chance 2 see, but we have SHROOMS!!  Thanks 4 all your help thus far guys..


----------



## jointed (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey Dank ya missed it.....

.http://imgur.com/a/qDScA#29​


----------



## jointed (Mar 31, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3039099 Hey guys.. IDK if you have had a chance 2 see, but we have SHROOMS!!  Thanks 4 all your help thus far guys..


Coolio...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Naw, I am looking at it now bro.. Have another window open checking them out.. looking super good buddy  



jointed said:


> Hey Dank ya missed it.....
> 
> .http://imgur.com/a/qDScA#29​


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2014)

Ill take a green tea with shrooms please make it a triple. hehe


----------



## jointed (Mar 31, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Naw, I am looking at it now bro.. Have another window open checking them out.. looking super good buddy


Thanks...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

haha..  I am planning on making some truffles with a few..  and hopefully I will get to visit Alice 


DCobeen said:


> Ill take a green tea with shrooms please make it a triple. hehe


----------



## Cascadian (Mar 31, 2014)

Lookin good Dank! Subbed... You should have some nice shrooms going in about a week. 

Makes me want to start growing shrooms agian.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks bro..  Cant wait!! I believe where I added the 2 litter pop bottles to the humidifier, which is catching the extra humidity helped out allot.. I swear though, they look bigger now then they did this morning.. lol Thanks 4 subbing up..


Cascadian said:


> Lookin good Dank! Subbed... You should have some nice shrooms going in about a week.
> 
> Makes me want to start growing shrooms agian.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Mar 31, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> As I am standing in amazement!! Boy am I HAPPY!!! We have SHROOMS guys!! Ok. Remember the only cake that wasn't contaminated from the pre sterile batch ?: I had birthed this cake early. I went into where the FC is set up, took the lid off all to notice the cake had fell over a tad. Well I washed up, then put on some gloves to turn the cake on it's side all to find tiny pins (Shrooms) growing out form each corner and middle of the cake more so along bottom of cake..  Damn I am happy now!! SEE checks them out....
> 
> View attachment 3038981View attachment 3038983View attachment 3038980View attachment 3038982


So how long befor you can try them? Calculation your costs so far I have to ask is it worth it?


----------



## DCobeen (Mar 31, 2014)

humm i will toss my 2 cents in. Worth it? he learned allot went in circles scratching his head pulling his hair lmao. he did it that in itself makes it worth it. I do believe the way they had him do it was not for rookies. there is way more simple ways. I waited till he was on final stretch to send him my pdf for beginners. anyone can do it form this pdf. Im proud of Dankster. he learned how to understand an expert talking to a rookie. they was nto super easy on him. so he did excellent. Great job Bro. BRAVO!!!!


Popcorn900 said:


> So how long befor you can try them? Calculation your costs so far I have to ask is it worth it?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 31, 2014)

just saw the little shrooms man grats!


----------



## jointed (Mar 31, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> As I am standing in amazement!! Boy am I HAPPY!!! We have SHROOMS guys!! Ok. Remember the only cake that wasn't contaminated from the pre sterile batch ?: I had birthed this cake early. I went into where the FC is set up, took the lid off all to notice the cake had fell over a tad. Well I washed up, then put on some gloves to turn the cake on it's side all to find tiny pins (Shrooms) growing out form each corner and middle of the cake more so along bottom of cake..  Damn I am happy now!! SEE checks them out....
> 
> View attachment 3038981View attachment 3038983View attachment 3038980View attachment 3038982


Haha looks like I'm the one that missed it...sorry buddy..kiss-ass Congrats on the pins and future shrooms!!!


----------



## jointed (Mar 31, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> humm i will toss my 2 cents in. Worth it? he learned allot went in circles scratching his head pulling his hair lmao. he did it that in itself makes it worth it. I do believe the way they had him do it was not for rookies. there is way more simple ways. I waited till he was on final stretch to send him my pdf for beginners. anyone can do it form this pdf. Im proud of Dankster. he learned how to understand an expert talking to a rookie. they was nto super easy on him. so he did excellent. Great job Bro. BRAVO!!!!


Well said DC..I second this!!

There were times when Canndo would respond to Dank and I'd just sit here and shake my head...lol


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 1, 2014)

canndo knows his stuff but he explained an advanced way. Beginners need to get feet wet first. Dank has an easy method now that will rock. also shows him how t collect his own spore prints ect. I was high and drunk last night lmao. now im gonna detox for 2-4 weeks no drinking or smoking weed. Winter is over and about to start work again.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Popcorn900 said:


> So how long befor you can try them? Calculation your costs so far I have to ask is it worth it?


 Well, considering the wealth of information/knowledge I have learned, and the experience of it all, I have to say yes..  
It is indeed worth it IMO to be able to watch the fruits of all your hard labor start growing. Just like ganja, the end product is our reward. Same here..  I would say if I wanted I could pick those little suckers off now and eat um, but I am going to wait at least 2 to 3 weeks. Thats what I am thing, roughly 2 weeks, not counting the drying process. So 3 all together. I have a food dehydrator for drying purposes, however I have read that heat kinda takes away from potency. So I may just let them air dry. I am/was happy as hell to finely see the growth yesterday! LOL I could just stand in there and watch them grow, the entire Mushrooms life is simply amazing & exciting.!! 



DCobeen said:


> humm i will toss my 2 cents in. Worth it? he learned allot went in circles scratching his head pulling his hair lmao. he did it that in itself makes it worth it. I do believe the way they had him do it was not for rookies. there is way more simple ways. I waited till he was on final stretch to send him my pdf for beginners. anyone can do it form this pdf. Im proud of Dankster. he learned how to understand an expert talking to a rookie. they was nto super easy on him. so he did excellent. Great job Bro. BRAVO!!!!


Thanks bro  I sure have.. lol Had a major headache from all the study/reading night after night. They LOOK bigger to me this morning.. lol I am about ready with a 12 & 24 hour update just to see if we can see any growth..  



Thundercat said:


> just saw the little shrooms man grats!


 Thanks bro.. Thanks 4 your help to.. Means allot. All of you!! 



jointed said:


> Haha looks like I'm the one that missed it...sorry buddy..kiss-ass Congrats on the pins and future shrooms!!!


  It's all good bro.. Hell at least your here now  you goin eat some with me ?: haha 



jointed said:


> Well said DC..I second this!!
> 
> There were times when Canndo would respond to Dank and I'd just sit here and shake my head...lol


 Thanks again. Hell yeah you taint lying!! lol How do you think I felt... haha Canado indeed knows his shit. I have nothing but respect and thanks in my heart towards the dude..  not many advanced growers being Shrooms or Ganja will take the time to lend a helping hand, but he did..  



DCobeen said:


> canndo knows his stuff but he explained an advanced way. Beginners need to get feet wet first. Dank has an easy method now that will rock. also shows him how t collect his own spore prints ect. I was high and drunk last night lmao. now im gonna detox for 2-4 weeks no drinking or smoking weed. Winter is over and about to start work again.


  took the words right smack outta my mouth.. haha Yeah, I read up on the spore print taking last night. I have a ghetto flow hood (cardboard box) already constructed to take them when ready..


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys, and good morning.. Just wanted to do a quick update. 12 hr growth mark, and 24 hr mark.. 12 hours -> View attachment 3039745 View attachment 3039742 View attachment 3039744 View attachment 3039743 24 hr mark ->View attachment 3039740 View attachment 3039741

Thanks for following the grow guys.. Also thanks 4 subbing up to the thread.. Show is just now starting  

Dank..


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

shrooms shrooms we want shrooms.


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll eat some with ya fer sure good buddy..

We'll go to the looney bin together...lol


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 7, 2014)

lol we will just laugh our asses off for no reason while we look at the pretty plants we grow.


----------



## jointed (Apr 7, 2014)

DCobeen said:


> lol we will just laugh our asses off for no reason while we look at the pretty plants we grow.


That too..lol


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2014)

So I couldn't see those pics? HOw big are they, how many are there?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

It may be where I had posted those a day b4 the old site went down.. I will post a few new ones.


Thundercat said:


> So I couldn't see those pics? HOw big are they, how many are there?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

Here they are now..    


Thundercat said:


> So I couldn't see those pics? HOw big are they, how many are there?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

BUMP.. Is that tearing normal in the hood/veil of that Shroom


----------



## Popcorn900 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Here they are now..  View attachment 3041569 View attachment 3041570 View attachment 3041571


Them things look like they can kill you already. I always wanted to try to grow some myself. Nice job.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 8, 2014)

lol thanks. Gee I sure hope not. lol "Kill me".. I'm not ready to die just yet.. haha  Do you know if that tearing in the veil is a normal thing though?


Popcorn900 said:


> Them things look like they can kill you already. I always wanted to try to grow some myself. Nice job.


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking good dank. I'd love to start growing shrooms. I've always thought I should experience then at least one time.


----------



## DCobeen (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi all cant wait to meet you dank. I do love the shrooms for sure. check out my thread my WW is getting fat buds and my C99 omg she is gonna grow legs soon, just over 40 inches across she is. she will fit into a 3'x5' scrog perfect in 35 days or so. can you say pounds from her. by then ill also have another light to give her more led power.


----------



## Popcorn900 (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> lol thanks. Gee I sure hope not. lol "Kill me".. I'm not ready to die just yet.. haha  Do you know if that tearing in the veil is a normal thing though?


I have no idea.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2014)

Um did you pick them yet because they are ready!!! 

Congrats man!!

The tearing of the veil under the cap is normal. I'm under the impression that it is the point when most people will harvest so that the spores don't spread all over everything. I believe they are at maximum potancy at this point but I'm not 100%. Anyway those pictures where like 8 hours ago so I'm sure they are completely open at this point .


----------



## thecannacove (Apr 8, 2014)

So I'm not familiar with taking shrooms (I just want to) and came to watch you do your thing dank, but I was just curious, do they HAVE TO dry before taking them or is it just preference?


----------



## jointed (Apr 8, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> BUMP.. Is that tearing normal in the hood/veil of that Shroom


Doesn't seem to be hurting it Dank, maybe it needed a little air up under the cap..lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Um did you pick them yet because they are ready!!!
> 
> Congrats man!!
> 
> The tearing of the veil under the cap is normal. I'm under the impression that it is the point when most people will harvest so that the spores don't spread all over everything. I believe they are at maximum potency at this point but I'm not 100%. Anyway those pictures where like 8 hours ago so I'm sure they are completely open at this point .


 OK cool, yeah I wasn't 100% on when to harvest. But I seen that veil tearing and thought they was just about ready. Right now there a tad more split (veil), but not all the way. Thanks bro..  



jointed said:


> Doesn't seem to be hurting it Dank, maybe it needed a little air up under the cap..lol


 Naw, not hurting them at all.  Yeah, I have a air pump in the fruiting chamber running at 45 lps.  That should be plenty I would think. lol  



thecannacove said:


> So I'm not familiar with taking shrooms (I just want to) and came to watch you do your thing dank, but I was just curious, do they HAVE TO dry before taking them or is it just preference?


 Well come on.. haha.. Hell, I gotta find someone to eat these little shits with me! lol To answer your question though, I have ate them both wet & dry. Although eating them wet is NASTY as hell! When dry and covered in peanut butter there not all that bad.. 



DCobeen said:


> Hi all cant wait to meet you dank. I do love the shrooms for sure. check out my thread my WW is getting fat buds and my C99 omg she is gonna grow legs soon, just over 40 inches across she is. she will fit into a 3'x5' scrog perfect in 35 days or so. can you say pounds from her. by then ill also have another light to give her more led power.


 Hell yeah bro. Cant wait to meet you either. I know we would have a kick ass time! Hell we all should get up together & pop a few of these Shrooms & go fishing!! haha That would be the shit..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2014)

Honestly Dank what I'm seeing in this first harvest isn't gonna be enough to share with someone else. I think it should be enough for you to have a little trip yourself though. 

I like eating them fresh,as its a slightly different trip. I found that if I chopped them up and put them on a cheap cheese burger it was pretty good. 

When they are dry I like to grind them up usually just with my weed grinders. I will put the powder into little capsules for my wife. I usually take the powder and mix it with about an oz or 2 of OJ and take it like a shot. I've also mixed the powder with melted chocolate and made candies which worked well.

I havn't tried tea yet but I've read good things about it. My next mushroom project is going to be extracting them into a concentrate. I usually just do my OJ method and enjoy them though.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

lol.. I have 15 other cakes to share bro 


Thundercat said:


> Honestly Dank what I'm seeing in this first harvest isn't gonna be enough to share with someone else. I think it should be enough for you to have a little trip yourself though.
> 
> I like eating them fresh,as its a slightly different trip. I found that if I chopped them up and put them on a cheap cheese burger it was pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

I was going to post a few pictures of the ones I have picked thus far but keep getting this! 
*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

PIC_0571.JPG


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

In the past when I would score of bag of mushies I would take and melt me up some chocolate & just dip the dried fruit into it. Let it cool then eat the hell out of them. lol. I have covered them in peanut butter to. I cant stand just eating them plain though.. Every damn time I did I would  lol


Thundercat said:


> Honestly Dank what I'm seeing in this first harvest isn't gonna be enough to share with someone else. I think it should be enough for you to have a little trip yourself though.
> 
> I like eating them fresh,as its a slightly different trip. I found that if I chopped them up and put them on a cheap cheese burger it was pretty good.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file. 

PIC_0574.JPG


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

it could be too big dank, try re sizing it


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh I see..


sunni said:


> it could be too big dank, try re sizing it


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh I see..


think the limit is like 10 mb, try resizing if thats not it ill report your problem to admin just tell me how big it is


----------



## canndo (Apr 9, 2014)

He's not talking about the picture sunni, he is talking about the mushroom, it's too big, can't fit on the site.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

well, something is up cause the pic only 1,503 kb


sunni said:


> think the limit is like 10 mb, try resizing if thats not it ill report your problem to admin just tell me how big it is


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> well, something is up cause the pic only 1,503 kb


kk post here with your info and pic size http://rollitup.org/t/new-and-updated-rollitup.822552/


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

working now.. had to re-size..  thanks..


----------



## sunni (Apr 9, 2014)

told ya


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

it was just throwing me off where the file was just 1,503 kb. the .3 was throwing me off.. lol


sunni said:


> told ya


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 9, 2014)

thats some trippy shit!!!!  lookin good


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3042988 working now.. had to re-size..  thanks..


Now where's that peanut butter..lol

Oh...Oh...I know, smear em with pb and then dip em in chocolate and then pop em in the deep freeze for a minute...
Dammnit, now I just made myself hungry..lol


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 9, 2014)

That should taste like a reese cup  YUMMMmmmm... haha


jointed said:


> Now where's that peanut butter..lol
> 
> Oh...Oh...I know, smear em with pb and then dip em in chocolate and then pop em in the deep freeze for a minute...
> Dammnit, now I just made myself hungry..lol


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 9, 2014)

why ain't my signature showing up? geesh! hey can I saute them shrooms up and put them on a steak? LOL


----------



## jointed (Apr 9, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> why.. ain't my signature showing up? geesh! hey can I saute them shrooms up and put them on a steak? LOL


Hell, why not! they are shrooms after all and fungus is fungus..lol

I gotta quit talkin about food!!

See what ya made me do Rosey? lol


----------



## Popcorn900 (Apr 9, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> View attachment 3042988 working now.. had to re-size..  thanks..


That looks good. I'd give you rep but.....I liked instead.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 9, 2014)

Yay your first fruits! Looking good brother. Can't wait to see the other cakes start to pin for you !

When I wanted them fresh I would wash them and dry them real well and refrigerate them in tupper ware, or I just dried them on a old window screen.

If you guys can tolerate just dipping the mushrooms in chocolate and eating them you gotta try grinding it. It makes it so easy!! When I was growing them I bought a coffee grinder just to powder up 1/4s at a time.

Oh and rosey I think you would prolly saute them alittle but I don't know how much the heat would damage the effect. Canndo might be able to weigh in here, or maybe google .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> thats some trippy shit!!!!  lookin good


 Hell yeah.. lol  they are bruising where I had picked um. 



roseypeach said:


> why ain't my signature showing up? geesh! hey can I saute them shrooms up and put them on a steak? LOL


 I have no clue.. Hell I don't even have "likes" again today!! lol I will make you a PIZZA and hide the Shrooms under the cheese  haha 



Popcorn900 said:


> That looks good. I'd give you rep but.....I liked instead.


 Thanks bro..  



Thundercat said:


> Yay your first fruits! Looking good brother. Can't wait to see the other cakes start to pin for you !
> 
> When I wanted them fresh I would wash them and dry them real well and refrigerate them in tupper ware, or I just dried them on a old window screen.
> 
> ...


 YAY!!  Thanks brother.. Yeah the other jars are colonizing slowely but surely. I believe its where its been colder here. I have been trying to keep a small space heather on the colonizing chamber to keep the temps up around 75 to 80 degree's, but damn it gets to hot in here & I just cant handle that shit.. lol


----------



## Buddha's Belly (Apr 11, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> On with the show.  I just made up 3 new jars. 2 of the 3 I used BRF & V + H20 mix. The 3rd out of 3 I used the some new WBS. I just received in 3 new strains. More Golden teachers, Pesa, & Golf Coast. I will be inoculating those 3 cakes as soon as they cool from being sterilized. All the others have been colonizing slowly but surely.  Looks like the popcorn & wild bird seed cakes are moving along faster then the previous ones inoculated before them. Mexican ->View attachment 3020951 24K ->View attachment 3020953 24 K -> View attachment 3020954 Golden Teacher -> View attachment 3020956 Mexican -> View attachment 3020957 colonizing jars -> View attachment 3020958 reptile fogger for terrarium when ready -> View attachment 3020959
> 
> again, thanks 4 following the grow..



Nice job! Those boys looking good. I have two reptifroggers, but haven't been able to get any better results that using perlite. What setting do you have them at?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 11, 2014)

I have mine on a timer as of now. I let the fogger run for a total of 5 minutes every 30 minutes so the cakes/grains wont dry out to much. Where I added 2 (2) litter pop bottles inline with the fogger it traps the extra condensation leaving the mist/fog coming out into the fruiting chamber dry vs wet.  I have a custom built fruiting box #2 I am just now putting the finishing touches on. I will post a few pictures of it here in the next few minutes if you'd like to check it out.  thanks 4 checking out my grow though.. Hope you stick around..
Dank.. 



Buddha's Belly said:


> Nice job! Those boys looking good. I have two reptifroggers, but haven't been able to get any better results that using perlite. What setting do you have them at?


----------



## Buddha's Belly (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh yeah, I'm familiar with the pop bottle concept. Its a classic! What dimensions are the fruiting chamber? I may want to replicate that since I have the froggers just sitting there doing nothing. Oh get this, last summer I was driving around on trash night looking for cool shit and furniture and I found one of those onion snapped terrariums from the 1970's! Talking about an ultimate find. They go for like $200 on ebay used! I spotted that thing from a block away. I've never been so excited to see trash in my life. lol!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 11, 2014)

I hear that.. Good find. Mine is 18 x 12 x 13 and is a 7.5 gallon chamber. Has a small light mounted on the top inside lid, also a small computer fan for air circulation, I still need to make a few more holes. Just go finished up with putting the hepa filters on the screen on the top lid. Now I have to filter the side exhaust vent.  I also have to link the fogger up from fruiting chamber #1 to this new chamber.     



Buddha's Belly said:


> Oh yeah, I'm familiar with the pop bottle concept. Its a classic! What dimensions are the fruiting chamber? I may want to replicate that since I have the froggers just sitting there doing nothing. Oh get this, last summer I was driving around on trash night looking for cool shit and furniture and I found one of those onion snapped terrariums from the 1970's! Talking about an ultimate find. They go for like $200 on ebay used! I spotted that thing from a block away. I've never been so excited to see trash in my life. lol!


----------



## Buddha's Belly (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow, high tech! I'm only using perlite with that onion and a flat 4" air stone.


----------



## Buddha's Belly (Apr 11, 2014)

Quick question.... I can't seem to PM. I'm trying to reach shwagbag about a light of mine. How many posts do I need before I can PM?


----------



## Jake Vapor (Apr 11, 2014)

love golden taecher good pick


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Buddha's Belly said:


> Quick question.... I can't seem to PM. I'm trying to reach shwagbag about a light of mine. How many posts do I need before I can PM?


 I think there is a minimum amount before you can pm. However its been so long since I signed up I cant remember. sorry. 


Jake Vapor said:


> love golden teacher good pick


 Thanks bro..


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2014)

Those little guys dry up for ya? HOws everything else looking?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh yeah 4 sure.  actually they look to dry. lol. Placed them out on a paper towel in the window (not in direct sun or anything, just for a day. They are now dry to touch & will break if bent. All the other jars are colonizing slowly but surely still. I went ahead and picked all that was left on the cake that fruited & went ahead and flushed it overnight for around 13 to 15 hours I would say & placed it back into the fruiting chamber..  * getting ready to post a few pictures of the other jars that colonizing. 


Thundercat said:


> Those little guys dry up for ya? HOws everything else looking?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 14, 2014)

Golden Teacher ->  Pes Hawaiian ->  24 K -->  Mexican ->  Golden Teacher#2 ->  Gulf Coast -->


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2014)

Man I could be wrong because I've never used the BRF mix like those, but they look like they are done to me. It appears that the inside is all white, and its starting the heavier growth on the outside. Maybe its just the pictures and I can't see the uncolonized part right.


----------



## Buddha's Belly (Apr 14, 2014)

Thundercat said:


> Those little guys dry up for ya? HOws everything else looking?


Drying?  nothing like eating them right off the cake wet. Only takes one or two to fly me to the moon if they're wet.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh ya I like the wet also. I was just pretty sure he was gonna dry them.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

I had thought you let them colonize until fully engulfed with the mycelium  just don't wanna birth these early like I did that last one is all.  even though it still fruited, I am sure I would've ended up with a better harvest on the 1st fruiting. Although IDK for my 1st time around growing them 5 grams on the first fruiting is all that bad.  Hopefully I will get some weight with my pan that's still growing.. 


Thundercat said:


> Man I could be wrong because I've never used the BRF mix like those, but they look like they are done to me. It appears that the inside is all white, and its starting the heavier growth on the outside. Maybe its just the pictures and I can't see the uncolonized part right.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Still going.  no signs of contaminate. AND WAIT! Is that the 1st signs of fruiting  haha YUP, sure looks like a tiny Shroom starting 2 me..  Oh, TC. Bro I got to thinking, at first I could smell the Shrooms like they was growing in this pan I have going. If you remember being because all I had I threw the popcorn jars I did into this huge glad dish and poked a few holes in the lid for air exchange with some perlite.  Ok, well I then mixed in vermiculite. Then I was like hmm, they need some food so I added in the BRF and 1 day after doing so I started noticing PINS!!  Gulf Coast & Pes Hawaiian both growing in this tub ---->  see the little guy  I got to looking and started seeing more..      been letting the reptile fogger run in the box for10 minutes a day, maybe more depending on how dry the medium is looking, then I place the lid back on them, then fan them later in the evenings, then hit them with the fog at night


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 15, 2014)

Yep looks like a little pin to me too !


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Im stoked.. Still cant believe where its open to air like it is being in that tub that any contaminates didn't setup. Glad they didn't though. lol At the time of doing this I didn't have a good understanding on doing bulk, I believe I have a "better" understanding now, but I will admit, when it comes to growing these little suckers, I am still learning. Like pops always said, gotta crawl before you walk..  I went ahead and took some of the corn that was covered in the mycelium & transferred it to new corn jars I made up a few days ago to see if I could get at least 1 of the new 4 jars I did to take, that and to keep these 2 strains alive and fruiting for a good while.


Thundercat said:


> Yep looks like a little pin to me too !


----------



## Buddha's Belly (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Golden Teacher -> View attachment 3128094 Pes Hawaiian -> View attachment 3128095 24 K --> View attachment 3128096 Mexican -> View attachment 3128097 Golden Teacher#2 -> View attachment 3128098 Gulf Coast --> View attachment 3128099


at

What moisture content do you use for your corn, and how did you prep your grain. Pressure cooker for an hour?


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Apr 15, 2014)

*I wanna give this a go someday!
Beech*


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

All I do (daily ritual) is mist,fan, and let the fogger blow in that glad container my bulks in. Yeah, I baked each jar & lid to start. I then filled each jar with the cooked corn, then PC each jar of popcorn, let cool, then sprayed with my Lysol, then did my transfer. 


Buddha's Belly said:


> at
> 
> What moisture content do you use for your corn, and how did you prep your grain. Pressure cooker for an hour?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

I like it allot bro. Really interesting & super fun to mess with. Kind of like a little added side "bonus" on-top of growing the ladies 


SOMEBEECH said:


> *I wanna give this a go someday!
> Beech*


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2014)

damn dank u ant fucking around good job i just knocked up 14 jars 2 days ago cant wait


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

nope.. haha I even went as far as some G2G transfer 


bigworm6969 said:


> damn dank u ant fucking around good job i just knocked up 14 jars 2 days ago cant wait


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 15, 2014)

g2g explain im not sure what that is


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Oh yeah 4 sure.  actually they look to dry. lol. Placed them out on a paper towel in the window (not in direct sun or anything, just for a day. They are now dry to touch & will break if bent. All the other jars are colonizing slowly but surely still. I went ahead and picked all that was left on the cake that fruited & went ahead and flushed it overnight for around 13 to 15 hours I would say & placed it back into the fruiting chamber..  * getting ready to post a few pictures of the other jars that colonizing.


A little correction, you didn't flush them. A flush is a fruiting cycle from mycelial "knots", to primordia to pinheads to immature fruit to torn veils to open caps. I still don't understand why you are using brf and vermiculite instead of whole grain - you would be into your next flush by now had you used those things. Oh, and I thought you said something about "baking" your grain? that isn't what you did is it?


----------



## canndo (Apr 15, 2014)

G2G is grain to grain. One gets a pure fully grown jar or bag of whole grain and puts a few kernels into a new, sterilized jar or bag of grain as a starter or "spawn". g2g takes some practice and needs to be very sterile but it works to speed up your next grow. I don't use it but the whole point of this sort of grow or any as a matter of fact, is to multiply your mass of mycelium as much as you can. the more mycelium you hve the more mushrooms you will get. The only problem is sencience. If you g2g to a jar and then use that jar to g2g another, and do that a few times, your mycelium will become weak, fail to yield spores, grow misapen mushrooms, yield fewer mushrooms and finally the entire colony will die.

Whereas, if you take your colonized grain all from your initial jar or grow, you retard this process. Multiple generations will always cause sencience.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

What I was saying/meaning was I flushed (soaked in water) after the fruiting had stopped.


canndo said:


> A little correction, you didn't flush them. A flush is a fruiting cycle from mycelial "knots", to primordia to pinheads to immature fruit to torn veils to open caps. I still don't understand why you are using brf and vermiculite instead of whole grain - you would be into your next flush by now had you used those things. Oh, and I thought you said something about "baking" your grain? that isn't what you did is it?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

And why not use BRF & V  It seems to be working good. Besides at that time that's all I had. On baking any grain, no I cooked before using, I baked my jars & lids as an added measure so I woudnlt end up with contaminates.


canndo said:


> A little correction, you didn't flush them. A flush is a fruiting cycle from mycelial "knots", to primordia to pinheads to immature fruit to torn veils to open caps. I still don't understand why you are using brf and vermiculite instead of whole grain - you would be into your next flush by now had you used those things. Oh, and I thought you said something about "baking" your grain? that isn't what you did is it?


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Cool deal. I had a question 4 you. Had asked another grower and they hadnt never done it so didnt really know. Say if I/or someone was to just leave a older Shroom on a cake that they had picked all the other fruit, would that Shroom "spread" the spores resulting in more Shrooms, or would it cause problems 


canndo said:


> G2G is grain to grain. One gets a pure fully grown jar or bag of whole grain and puts a few kernels into a new, sterilized jar or bag of grain as a starter or "spawn". g2g takes some practice and needs to be very sterile but it works to speed up your next grow. I don't use it but the whole point of this sort of grow or any as a matter of fact, is to multiply your mass of mycelium as much as you can. the more mycelium you hve the more mushrooms you will get. The only problem is sencience. If you g2g to a jar and then use that jar to g2g another, and do that a few times, your mycelium will become weak, fail to yield spores, grow misapen mushrooms, yield fewer mushrooms and finally the entire colony will die.
> 
> Whereas, if you take your colonized grain all from your initial jar or grow, you retard this process. Multiple generations will always cause sencience.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

If everyone would do me a small fav, please go here https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-would-you-feel-would-you-eat-yes-or-no.824356/ tell me if that has happened to you, honestly how you'd feel, and if you would or not?? haha  thanks..


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey Dank  sorry I've not been around, you know I've just not been well. Looks like your shrooms are doing great!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well HELL!! Look to tit is.. How in the hell have you been 


roseypeach said:


> Hey Dank  sorry I've not been around, you know I've just not been well. Looks like your shrooms are doing great!


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Well HELL!! Look to tit is.. How in the hell have you been


Hey  been in bed a lot, stomach has been hurting alot. Just trying to get healed up, doc says a couple more weeks I should start feeling more like my old self.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

thats good. Not you not feeling good, the other..  hey, let me know how you would feel.. ? go to that thread real quick and tell me  thanks.. 

If everyone would do me a small fav, please go here https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-would-you-feel-would-you-eat-yes-or-no.824356/ tell me if that has happened to you, honestly how you'd feel, and if you would or not?? haha  thanks..


roseypeach said:


> Hey  been in bed a lot, stomach has been hurting alot. Just trying to get healed up, doc says a couple more weeks I should start feeling more like my old self.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> thats good. Not you not feeling good, the other..  hey, let me know how you would feel.. ? go to that thread real quick and tell me  thanks..
> 
> If everyone would do me a small fav, please go here https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-would-you-feel-would-you-eat-yes-or-no.824356/ tell me if that has happened to you, honestly how you'd feel, and if you would or not?? haha  thanks..


Done  I hope its good for ya...yeah jst wish a couple weeks was over already. Hurts to get up and down still


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

more pictures..  new growth       starting to pop up all over now..  Pes Hawaiian & Gulf coast mixed in 1 pan.


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> more pictures..  new growth View attachment 3129704 View attachment 3129705 View attachment 3129706 View attachment 3129708 View attachment 3129710 View attachment 3129711 starting to pop up all over now..  Pes Hawaiian & Gulf coast mixed in 1 pan.


How cute!!! such a tiny little critter! Know what??? You should totally send me one then when I get it, you can call me and we'll do them at the same time! haha
LOL


----------



## roseypeach (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm totally joking!!!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 15, 2014)

right on. they are cute little shrooms aren't they.  now we should start seeing more little shrooms pop up allot more all over. Lift off/fruiting is just now getting ready to take of good. 


roseypeach said:


> How cute!!! such a tiny little critter! Know what??? You should totally send me one then when I get it, you can call me and we'll do them at the same time! haha
> LOL


----------



## canndo (Apr 16, 2014)

~Dankster~420 said:


> Cool deal. I had a question 4 you. Had asked another grower and they hadnt never done it so didnt really know. Say if I/or someone was to just leave a older Shroom on a cake that they had picked all the other fruit, would that Shroom "spread" the spores resulting in more Shrooms, or would it cause problems


I dont understand the question.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 16, 2014)

I think he is asking if once the spores drop will they begin the life cycle again on the same cake.


----------



## canndo (Apr 16, 2014)

and we all know that spores will not germinate on mycelium


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 16, 2014)

i didnt know that but i do now thanks


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

No, lol. We all didnt know that. Thanks 4 the info though. Much appreciated.


canndo said:


> and we all know that spores will not germinate on mycelium


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

It's looking as if the G2G is taking to the transfer ok as of now. The other BRF + V cakes are still colonizing. Been trying to keep the warm to speed the process up a tad, but kind of hard where it ends up getting to hot in here where its getting warmer outside n shit. The 24k cake is looking as if its almost ready to be birthed. Just waintg on the bottom to colonize a little then off to the fruiting chamber.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

the Pes Hawaiian & Mexican mix. I went ahead and finished constructing the box and placed the tub/container that has the Pes & Mex in the new fruiting chamber. I have to split/branch off the fogger and run a line to the new box, other then that its set to fruit..


----------



## canndo (Apr 17, 2014)

shake that corn.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 17, 2014)

Shaking that shit now.. haha  thanks..


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 19, 2014)

4-5 days these are the fast i ever had


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

yeah no shit!! Thats fucking fast man.. What strain is it? lol * edit* I want some.. haha 


bigworm6969 said:


> 4-5 days these are the fast i ever had


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Went ahead & added 2 new cakes to the fruiting chamber yesterday after letting them soak for roughly 24 hrs. More Mexican & Pes Hawaiian was the strains added.  Here is the 2nd fruiting of the Golden teacher's -> seems to be more that's popping up then previous fruiting.   

* Went ahead and ate the 1st fruiting that I had dried over the Easter weekend & had a GREAT time tripping  

Thanks for continuing to follow my grow. 

Dank


----------



## JustADudeMan (Apr 21, 2014)

Shouldn't this thread be called "Dank" Side of the Moon???
But seriously, looks awesome Dankster,
I'll be keeping up to date, 
Cheers


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 21, 2014)

Haha.  Thanks. Same here if you've started a thread. 


JustADudeMan said:


> Shouldn't this thread be called "Dank" Side of the Moon???
> But seriously, looks awesome Dankster,
> I'll be keeping up to date,
> Cheers


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 21, 2014)

golden teacher and b+


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hell yeah. 4 some reason i had issues with the B+. The 24K is the strain that took over quick. 


bigworm6969 said:


> golden teacher and b+


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 24, 2014)

Got's an update 4 everyone.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 24, 2014)

Love it man!! Nice looking mushrooms there . Boy do I wish I lived closer, I havn't found any around here in about a year now. Last batch was weak too.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks bro.  that's the 2nd fruiting 2..  I have a few still growing on that 1 cake, then I will be re soaking for the third and I would say final fruiting.  I wished you lived closer to bro. Hell I would love to have someone to trip with. haha I ate a cap & stem wet an hour ago and I am feeling the effects of it a little. 


Thundercat said:


> Love it man!! Nice looking mushrooms there . Boy do I wish I lived closer, I havn't found any around here in about a year now. Last batch was weak too.


----------



## Squidbilly (May 4, 2014)

Your a mad man dankster. These look great.

When I was in highschool(years ago) we use to order 'shroom' kits. You literally mixed all the packets they gave you together and put them in a clear 'tupperware' style container and put them in a dark location. You weren't suppose to open the lid for a couple weeks and we always got one harvest out of them. Golden Teachers. Website was Johnsbooks.

I can handle every and any hallucinagenic sustance other than mushrooms. This is coming from someone who ENJOYS taking solo acid trips at least once a year for spiritual purposes, but some reason the mushrooms make me feel uneasy :/ I'm sure I'll end up trying them again and having the same experience...I love to go to both ends, sometimes bad trips are the most revealing if your not to frieghtend to get there.


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 4, 2014)

thanks bro..   we all become MAD sometimes.  yeah the GT has truly turned out to be a really good strain. One of my top producers. thanks 4 checking my update out though.


Squidbilly said:


> Your a mad man dankster. These look great.
> 
> When I was in highschool(years ago) we use to order 'shroom' kits. You literally mixed all the packets they gave you together and put them in a clear 'tupperware' style container and put them in a dark location. You weren't suppose to open the lid for a couple weeks and we always got one harvest out of them. Golden Teachers. Website was Johnsbooks.
> 
> I can handle every and any hallucinagenic sustance other than mushrooms. This is coming from someone who ENJOYS taking solo acid trips at least once a year for spiritual purposes, but some reason the mushrooms make me feel uneasy :/ I'm sure I'll end up trying them again and having the same experience...I love to go to both ends, sometimes bad trips are the most revealing if your not to frieghtend to get there.


----------



## AllDayToker (May 7, 2014)

Dude you've came a long way from when you were just starting right around when I took off for a while.

God damn I'm super jealous, makes me want to start up. I absolutely love hallucinogens, especially shrooms!


----------



## Thundercat (May 7, 2014)

Its a shroomy time of year , I'm hoping some decide that I deserve to partake and find me. I've felt for a few years now that mushrooms only come to those that the mushroom sees fit. Dank is obviously worthy .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 7, 2014)

thanks bro.. yeah boy.. they are goooood 2.. tripped my balls off ot long ago. lol 


AllDayToker said:


> Dude you've came a long way from when you were just starting right around when I took off for a while.
> 
> God damn I'm super jealous, makes me want to start up. I absolutely love hallucinogens, especially shrooms!


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 7, 2014)

that may just happen haha..  OH!!!! My prints took bro.. YAY!!! I know, I know pics or it didnt happen. Pics coming soon of that. 


Thundercat said:


> Its a shroomy time of year , I'm hoping some decide that I deserve to partake and find me. I've felt for a few years now that mushrooms only come to those that the mushroom sees fit. Dank is obviously worthy .


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (May 7, 2014)

Thanks bro 


Thundercat said:


> Its a shroomy time of year , I'm hoping some decide that I deserve to partake and find me. I've felt for a few years now that mushrooms only come to those that the mushroom sees fit. Dank is obviously worthy .


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 23, 2014)

JJ05 said:


> even tho its cleaned up! I think she just likes to argue and bitch.....FML...LOL


This is very common in all women.


----------

